# Hair Growth and Weight Loss Challenge 2013



## BGT (Nov 7, 2012)

*Some of you ladies were asking about this challenge a few weeks back, so here it is! This is for ladies who are both growing their hair long and want to lose weight. Contrary to popular belief, healthy hair and healthy body are not mutually exclusive!

Like this post if you want to enter the challenge and I'll update the thread.*​*

Challengers
*
*Aliyah7*
*APrayer4Hair
apple_natural
AtlantaJJ
AXtremeTakeover
beebstt
BGT
bhndbrwneyes
BostonMaria
brg240
CHANNYY
chassiecrane
charmtreese
Chrissy811
cinnespice
Cocoeuro
cutenss
D.Lisha
Damaged but not out
DarkChyld
demlew
destinyseeker
Dicapr
drtamika
 EnExitStageLeft
Fab79
Fhrizzball
fiyahwerks
fogannie
Froreal3
Fyne
gonnabme1st
GrowAHead
Growingmyhairlong
Haddasah
Hair Iam 
HairPleezeGrow
HappilyLiberal
HeadofCurls
hola_lo2002
HoneyBea
Imsosceneic
irisak 
jalaj**
jcdlox 
jesusislove1526
jprayze
justicefighter1913
KaramelDiva1978
koolkittychick
ladybug71
ladyscorpian14
lexxi
LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden 
londonfog
Lovebug10
Lovingmywaves12
 luciole
KnaturalBeauty
MangaManiac
MGA2013
Misseyl
 ms.lisab
nakialovesshoes
NewlyNature12
NicciNaturale
nikki6352
NJoy
nubiangoddess3
okange76
ONAMSHN
pelohello
PerfectlyFlawed
Philippians413
polished07
pre_medicalrulz
pringe
QueenAmaka
 QT 
RockCreak
sharifeh
sharmeans
Shell4624
shyekiera
SimJam
SoopremeBeing
SouthernStunner
strawbewie
SunySydeofLyfe
Taina
tallowah
Tangles
thiathia
** ZebraPrintLover *


----------



## BGT (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Full APL
2013 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: 10-12 week stretches, co-washing, bunning, minimal heat, and vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 210
Goal Weight: 140-150
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: run a 5 K, actually finish Jillian Michaels' 30 Day Shred
How you will achieve goal: I use My Fitness Pal to calculate my perfect caloric intake, which is 1400. I'm also making the goal to exercise 150 minutes a week. I love lifting weights and can't wait to get my muscles back!

I'm gonna take some full body shots  and post measurements later too.


----------



## BGT (Nov 7, 2012)

Is anyone else interested?

KaramelDiva1978


----------



## fogannie (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: A little past shoulder
2013 Goal Length: Bra-strap length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal:co-washing, bunning, no heat, and vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 200 (WW member started at 246 got down to 175, regained some)
Goal Weight: 180
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 12
Fitness Goal: Excercise at least an hour 6 days a week
How you will achieve goal: Eating better, lots of fruits/vegetables, protein, and limiting carbs. Treadmill, ellipitical and lifting weights.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll join.  I'll come back and post my details when I have more time.  Just saving my place.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: NL
2013 Goal Length: Full SL or close to APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 3b/c
How you will achieve goal: cowashing, dcing regularly, sticking to my challenges, PSing, drinking more water and healthy eating.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 232
Goal Weight: 140-145
Current Dress Size: 20
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: walk/run at leat 2-3 miles per day on treadmill 
How you will achieve goal: I have an app on my phone to track my calorie intake and weight. Eating more healthy and drinking plenty of water.

Will post my embarrassing picture this weekend.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Neck length
2013 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B ??
How you will achieve goal: Weaves (only relaxing leave out ever 20 weeks), minimal heat, Mineral Rich and consistency

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 215
Goal Weight: 145
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: be consistent at working out 5x/week
How you will achieve goal: Going to the gym 5x/week or doing hot yoga. Eating clean 6x/week. hired a trainer to keep me accountable


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: GRAZING SL
2013 Goal Length: FULL APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: RELAXED
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: 6 Month stretches, co-washing, bunning, minimal heat, minimal manipulation, DC,  bagging, *PATIENCE *and vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 220
Goal Weight: 135-140
Current Dress Size: 14/16
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: run a 5K and to look good in a bikini 
How you will achieve goal: Just joined a gym that's open 24/7 so no excuse not to work out, cut out most processed foods and eat more veggies and fruit, up my water intake and *PATIENCE *



Ok, so please don't judge the pic I was caught off guard and I was just hanging out around the house in clothes that nobody was ever suppose to see me in lol

ETA: Pic was taking in June


----------



## SimJam (Nov 7, 2012)

*Hair Goals*

Current Length: Sneeze away from APL
2013 Goal Length: Full BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 B
How you will achieve goal: BSL Strategy

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 126
Current Body Fat: 25%
Goal Body Fat: Dont really have a goal weight .... my goal is to reduce Body Fat to 18%
Current Dress Size:6
Goal Dress Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: 5 Chin Ups unassisted and some visible abs 
How you will achieve goal: Bodybuilding.com weight training programs currently in week 4 of Jamie Easons Live Fit 12 week Trainer


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Grazing MBL
2013 Goal Length: Full WL-WHIP
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 3C
How you will achieve goal: protective styling, cowashing, dcing weekly, my challenges, bunning, minimal heat, LOC, GHE, and vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 289 [down from 346 in January]
Goal Weight: Challenge: 200-210, Overall: 150
Current Dress Size: 26
Goal Size: Challenge: 20, Overall: 12-14
Fitness Goal: walk a 5 K
How you will achieve goal: using My Fitness Pal to calculate caloric intake, weight, and exercise [user name: jesusislove1526], daily exercise, lots of water, weight lifting, continuing to eat more fruits, vegetables, and lean protein, prayer

I will post my measurements at the end of December.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 7, 2012)

.........................


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Nov 7, 2012)

Current length: NL2013 hair goal: SL or APL
Hair type: transitioning 4ab


Current weight: 153
2013 goal:  130-135
Dress size: 8 or 10
Goal dress size: 6


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 7, 2012)

*Hair Goals*

Current Length: A little past BSB
2013 Goal Length: MBL length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3C and 4A/B
How you will achieve goal:Low Manipulation and Protective styling. Deep Conditioning and Cowashing. Vitamins as well.

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 190 
Goal Weight: 150 for starters
Current Jeans Size: 13
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: Get to a healthy BMI and lose inches off my waist
How you will achieve goal: Calorie Counting, more water intake, Couch to 5K and work my way from there.

The pictures aren't pretty but it'll get me on the right path...


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Sl
2013 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: PSing with  bunning and weaving

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 145
Goal Weight: 130 - 135
Current Dress Size: 6-8
Goal Size: 4 - 6
Fitness Goal: move more, more dog walks...(I work 7 days a week, so I gotta get it in where I can)
How you will achieve goal: I use My Fitness Pal to keep track of calories


----------



## ONAMSHN (Nov 7, 2012)

Add me please : )!!!


----------



## okange76 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: *Full APL*
2013 Goal Length: *Full MBL *
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *relaxed*
Hair type: *No Idea*
How you will achieve goal: *10-12 week stretches, moisturizing often*

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: *213*
Goal Weight: *170*
Current Dress Size: *14*
Goal Size: *10*
Fitness Goal: *avoid Diabetes*
How you will achieve goal: *stop snacking, cook more healthy food, excercise 3-4 times a week, return to Salsa dancing, join a dance company and eventually begin performing at community events*

Starting Pic is my Siggy


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Nov 7, 2012)

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Current length: NL2013 hair goal: SL or APL
> Hair type: transitioning 4ab
> 
> 
> ...



How I'm going to achieve this goal: protective styling, protein and moisturizing and staying away from heat. Oh yea and castor oil!




How I'm going to achieve weight goal: cutting fast food out, upping my water intake, being more consistent with working out


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 7, 2012)

Please add me to the challenge!!

Current Length: WL when straight; BSL when curly
2013 Goal Length: MBL when curly
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3c/3B
How you will achieve goal: hair vitamins/ steaming hair weekly

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 165
Goal Weight: 145
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: working out 5-6x per week
How you will achieve goal: Doing the Insanity workout 6 days per week


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: I had a set back and am back at APL.
2013 Goal Length: Full BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4
How you will achieve goal: Eating better, drinking more water, co-washing, consistent protein treatments, DC'ing 1-2 times a week, bunning and or wigging 97% of the time.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: Haven't weighed myself yet, will update once I do.
Goal Weight: I'm not sure yet of a goal wet. I've been cursed (or blessed ) with big hips and am focusing more on dropping dress sizes rather than having a set goal weight.
Current Dress Size: 12/13 (depends on the store) 
Goal Size: 8/9
Fitness Goal: Drop Dress Sizes.
How you will achieve goal: Going back on the South Beach Diet (this works wonders even if you don't work out), drinking more water, walking more, daily work outs.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm in too!

Hair Goals

Current Length: BSB
2013 Goal Length:  Full MBL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3B/4Aish
How you will achieve goal: DC's, Co-washing, Castor oil and Ceramides, and Vitamins (and staying away from the scissors )

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 170lbs
Goal Weight: 140-150 lbs
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: To be able to incorporate exercise into my everyday life.

How you will achieve goal: Prayer.  Truly.  I am a lazy person by nature, so it will be the Will of God helping me.  I have joined many an exercise challenge, only to end before I even start.  I have to do better.  I am the heaviest I have ever been (even with pregnancy).


----------



## demlew (Nov 7, 2012)

Count me in!

Hair Goals

Current Length: just past SL
2013 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: 4 a/b
How you will achieve goal: stretch for 8-12 weeks, NJoy’s sulphur mix, co-wash, minimize heat, vitamins, increase water intake

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 236
Goal Weight: 195
Current Dress Size: 18/20
Goal Size: a toned 12
Fitness Goal: Finish Bob Harper’s 50-minute Kettlebell workout DVD, Finish Cowtown 2013half-marathon in February in under 2.5 hours (current time is 3 hrs 30 mins because I only walk/jog)
How you will achieve goal: Increase physical activity to minimum 30 minutes 4-7 days per week (including 2 strength training sessions), coconut oil, Paleo/Primal diet (still researching), increase water intake

Will post pics soon

Thanks!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 8, 2012)

count me in


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Inch above BSL
2013 Goal Length: WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Texlaxed
Hair type: Type 4 (I thinkserplexed), Fine Strand, High Density, Normal to High Porosity
How you will achieve goal: Become consistent with my vitamins, Maintain this low-heat regimen Ive grown accustomed to and to up my water/veggie/fruit intake. 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: WELP!.......304 erplexed
Goal Weight: 200
Current Dress Size: 24
Goal Size: 16
Fitness Goal: I really have no goal....I seriously just want to be healthy and maintain and retain that healthiness just like with my hair. I also am doing it for the energy I'm sick of crashing in the middle of the day. 

F.Y.I: I am open to becoming a fitness/hair buddy if anyone is open to the idea. If your are please PM me. UPDATE: GOT ONE! 

Also please forgive the cropped pics and quality, I took these a couple months ago.....I may update these, but honestly I haven't gained or lost any weight since then . I also added a pic of my current length as of August 2012. I will be updating this either this month or next month, when I length check again.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 8, 2012)

Holding my spot! Will be back to post info! So glad to see this!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 8, 2012)

I want in too!!! 

Hair Goals

Current Length: Chin Length
2013 Goal Length: SL by February 2013 & between FSL & APL by Dec 2013
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: 10-12 week stretches, co-washing, oiling/moisturizing/sealing, DC'g, protective styling, minimal heat, drinking plenty of water & taking vitamin daily

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 163lbs
Goal Weight: 145
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: Run in somebody's marathon, hit the gym at least 4 times a week since I have free access to 3 (ought to be ashamed of myself), tone up, get rid of belly fat, and be able to jog at least 3 miles by Dec 31,2012. 

How you will achieve goal: Be more disciplined when shopping for groceries. Stopping myself from eating more when I'm already full . Packing my gym bag & putting it by the door every night so that its ready in the morning. Get an exercise regimen down & sticking to it. Drinking plenty of water & taking vitamins.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Hair Goals*

*Current Length:* SL/CBL
*2013 Goal Length:* APL (Spring/Summer) BSB (Fall/Winter)
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* Natural
*Hair type:* 4 A/B
*How you will achieve goal:* Drinking a lot of water, exercise, protective styling, deep conditioning, tea rinsing

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

*Current Weight:* 136
*Goal Weight:* 125
*Current Dress Size:* Not sure I think it's a 7
*Goal Size:* 5/6
*Fitness Goal:* Finish (or at least get to the third month...looks intense) of Jamie Eason's Livefit trainer. I really just want to lose about 10 lbs. Any definition will just be icing on the cake.  

I'm also back to healthier eating habits. I will only treat myself to ice cream 1x per month...instead of 1x per day.  I've been doing well for the past 3 weeks now, so I'm fired up to keep it up!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

deleted
10 char


----------



## QT (Nov 8, 2012)

Two birds with one stone! Count me in!!!!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Nov 8, 2012)

count me in


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 8, 2012)

Hair Goals:

Current Length: TWA about 3 inches long
2013 Goal Length: 9 inches long
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4a I guess 
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, increased water intake. Try to be faithful to my multiple vitamin

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 134
Goal Weight: 125
Current Dress Size: 4-6
Goal Size: 2-4
Fitness Goal: lose this pot belly! DD is almost 2 and I haven't lost any...
How you will achieve goal: daily wii fit activity, increase water, better eating habits. Find out IBS triggers and how to prevent bloating. I really need to go to the doc to get advice on IBS. I also thing my birth control is making me fat but that thurr ain't no option!! 

ETA PICS: 



Sorry this pic is the most accurate and easier for me to track than with the shirt on


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't forget about me!
I promise to stick to this challenge for the 2ND time around lol.

*Hair Goals*
Current Length: Full APL
2013 Goal Length: MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: Type 4 
How you will achieve goal: Protective Styling, Viviscal Vitamins, Bee Mine Growth Serum, Over-night DC sessions, Co-washes and Weekly 'poos

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 170 nono
Goal Weight: 140-145
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: I jst want to be come a happier, healthier me.....and I want THIS *points down*






Also Ladies, I am on myfitnesspal.com if anyone would like to add me . I'm very open to having a few workout/health partners!
My name on there is Dlisha2pt0 if anyone is interested in adding me.


----------



## BGT (Nov 8, 2012)

Two work outs done today 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 8, 2012)

I want in..  I will post responses when I get to a computer.


----------



## NicciNaturale (Nov 9, 2012)

Please add me.  I'm new here and this is my first challenge.

Current length: shoulder length
2013 goal length: APL
Hair type: 4a/b natural
How I plan to reach goal: cowash twice weekly, deep condition weekly, wear curly wigs as protective styles,  my hair will be in two cornrows under the wig and every night I will spritz with water, evoo, evco.  


Current weight: 155
Goal: maintain current weight and tone.  I currently workout 4 times weekly but I don't watch what I eat.  In the new year I will work on changing my eating habits and becoming more health conscious about what I eat.  Breads, potatoes, and rice are my favorite.  They are the devil!!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 9, 2012)

Please add me in!!

Hair Goals

*Current Length*: APL
*2013 Goal Length:* MBL OR WL
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed*: Texlax
*Hair type:* 3C/4A
*How you will achieve goal:* 6MTH strectches, co-washing, applying MN, decreasing manipulation, oiling/moisturizing/sealing, DC'g, minimal heat, drinking plenty of water & taking vitamin daily

Weight/Fitness Goals

*Current Weight*: 215.5
*Goal Weight*: 170
*Current Dress Size*: 16/18
*Goal Size*: 10
*Fitness Goal*: Complete the couch to 5k training and eventually run in the Broad Street Run in May 2013. I also want to lift more weight and tone my arms and stomach. I want to lower my cholesterol and no longer be a pre-diabetic.

*How you will achieve goal*: I am currently with WW since 2005. I had lost 67lbs with them before but gained it all back So I have re-committed myself to the program and will focus on clean eating. I have downloaded a couch to 5k app and have been gradually running. Drinking plenty of water & taking vitamins. 

Will post body pics later


----------



## luciole (Nov 9, 2012)

I want in!

Hair Chart 
Current length: Full APL
2013 goal length: MBL
Hair type: 4a/b + 3c-ish nape
How I plan to reach goal:Stay in low manipulation style (twist and braids) and protective style 90% of the time. Deep condition every week. Moisturize and seal with castor oil twice a week. Oil my scalp with castor oil twice a week. 

Weight chart
Starting weight: 150 (at 5'4 its not so cute on me)
Goal weight: 125-130. 
Fitness Goal: I want to tone (read: I want abs!!!!) and eat healthier and have lots of energy
How you will achieve goal: Eating clean, exercising a minimum of 4 times a week (home workout vids), drinking a lot of water

I'll post my starting pic later


----------



## polished07 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Grazing APL
2013 Goal Length: BSL/ grazing MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4 C
How you will achieve goal: 90% PSing with wigs/weaves, updos, buns, crochet braids anything to keep my hands outta my hurr! Take vits/drink water/ Dc/cowash as needed KISS my way to BSL and beyond ! 


Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 168
Goal Weight: 145
Current Dress Size: 9
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: run a 10k, finish turbofire stick with it, have great endurance, juice and eat a clean diet 
How you will achieve goal: cook often pack lunches always have a snack on me to avoid buying bs food, keep calorie count, motivation is my graduation looking and feeling fab and losing desired weight for tummy tuck next fall that I've been wanting for over 10+ yrs!


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 9, 2012)

count me in as this challenge incorporates both hair and body and they're the changes i really need to work on

i will come back later with  goals and pics

*subscribing*


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hair Goals*
Current Length: *Just past APL, stretched*2013
Goal Length: *Full BSL or just pass it, would definitely love MBL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Natural*
Hair type: *4a*
How you will achieve goal: *co-washing & dc regularly, ps with wigs & weaves, change eating habits to incorporate more clean eating and up water intake*

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: *214*
Goal Weight: *140-145*
*Ultimate Goal: 137*
Current Dress Size: *12/14*
Goal Size: *6-8*
Fitness Goal: *To be fit, healthy and strong*
How you will achieve goal: *To start turbofire, insanity and chalean extreme over the year and complete the rotations.  Also to start a running program and incorporate pilates/yoga, to track my food intake to help with portion & calorie control*

starting pictures to follow


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2012)

If anyone would like a fitness buddy on myfitnesspal please add me. Londonfog81.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Hair Goals:
> 
> Current Length: TWA about 3 inches long
> 2013 Goal Length: 9 inches long
> ...



We have similar goals and size.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I'll join. I'll come back and post my details when I have more time. Just saving my place.


 
100 yrs later annnnnnnd, I'm back!

Hair Goals

Current Length: Full BSL
2013 Goal Length: W'Hip
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, weekly dc, increased water intake, vitamins, ps'g


Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 166
Goal Weight: 159
Current Dress Size: 10/12
Goal Size: 10/12 (the booty may not let me get back to 10)
Fitness Goal: weight training, yoga, aerobics, p90x (a lil of this, a lil of that)
How you will achieve goal: Clean eating, increased water intake, regular workout schedule


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey ladies!!!  *Hair Goals* Current Length: APL 2013 Goal Length: BSL then MBL  Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural  Hair type: 3 BC How you will achieve goal: regular DCs, tea rinses, MN, PSing, limit heat, and may add some sulfur to my regimen in 2013  *Weight/Fitness Goals* Current Weight: 142.8 Goal Weight: 125 Current Dress Size: 10 Goal Size: 6-8 Fitness Goal:  How you will achieve goal:  Drinking lots of water, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and regular exercise.  I will post my measurements later.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 9, 2012)

APrayer4Hair you should check to see if you are dairy and or gluten intolerant.

My Dr diagnosed me with IBS for over 10 years until I went to a holistic practitioner  who suggested that I may be either dairy and or gluten intolerant.  He put me on an elimination diet (basically cutting out common foods that may cause allergies/ adverse reactions) and supervised me for about 3 weeks.

apart from the obvious health improvements, cutting out gluten has really helped me with weight loss too


----------



## luciole (Nov 9, 2012)

Question (please correct me if I missed this)
What's the time frame for this challenge? Does it officially start for you as soon as you post your hair/fitness goal ? And if so when does it end ? Are there any set reveal dates for either hair or fitness ?


----------



## BGT (Nov 9, 2012)

luciole said:


> Question (please correct me if I missed this)
> What's the time frame for this challenge? Does it officially start for you as soon as you post your hair/fitness goal ? And if so when does it end ? Are there any set reveal dates for either hair or fitness ?



It's starts when you want but officially January 1. I've been eating well and exercising for a few days now.


----------



## HoneyBea (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hair Goals*

*Current Length:* grazing SL
*2013 Goal Length:* Full APL - grazing BL
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* transitioning
*Hair type:* ??
*How you will achieve goal:* Braids, wash and go, no heat, vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

*Current Weight:* 215
*Goal Weight:* 140
*Current Dress Size:* 14
*Goal Size:* 8 - 10
*Fitness Goal:* run 5K
*How you will achieve goal:* Exercising at least three times a day, jogging at the track, signing up at the local 24/7 gym, and cycling to work if possible.

*I'm gonna post measurements later.*


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 9, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Grazing APL
2013 Goal Length: Full BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: No heat, detangle once per week, bun and other updoes, cowash three times a month and shampoo once a month. I will adjust based on how my hair is reacting.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 180
Goal Weight: 155
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: To be able to work out three to four times a week. I want to be able to do an aerobic class all the way throgh without stopping. 

I will post startin pics later through my cell phone. I will start my workouts and updating my diet at the end of the year. For me baby steps is key. First things first I need to up my water and vitamin intake and decrease the amount of sweet teas and other drinks that I drink. I will start doing that now.


----------



## cinnespice (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay I bite

Hair Goals

Current Length: TWA
2013 Goal Length: SL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: I have no clue
How you will achieve goal: Co-washing everyday, Pre poo and DC 2x a week, Poo 1x a week, drink water more water and water, Continue to change my diet,continue taking my vitamins (multi,vitamin d and c, Iron, essential formula)

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 238
Goal Weight: 200 
Current Dress Size: 18 on the bottom and ranges on the top from 12 to 14ish
Goal Size: 12
Fitness Goal: To gain better health and to stave off diabetes/high blood pressure/cancer(to remain in remission). Continue to change my diet.To regain back strength in my legs by going to pt 2x/3x a week and on off days use my wii. I also have zumba, yoga and slim in six workouts.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Nov 10, 2012)

Im in. I was just writing out my goals for the next year. Here are my stats.

Hair Goals

Current Length: BSL grazing MBL
 2013 Goal Length: WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 3c/4a
How you will achieve goal: ayurveda rinses, DC's 10-12 week stretches, co washing and protective styling, oil scalp massages 3 x a week, vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 230
Goal Weight: 130-145
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: master Samba dancing, run a marathon, learn Capoeira
How you will achieve goal: eat 5 small meals every 3 hours, low carb high protein, workout 6 days a week with a combo of cardio and resistance for 5 days and yoga/pilates on the 6th day. Track calorie intake and workouts with myfitnesspal.com, drink 2 liters of water daily, portion control


Good luck ladies!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 10, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: SL
2013 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural 
Hair type: 4 A
How you will achieve goal: No direct heat at all in 2013

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 155
Goal Weight: 120
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 2-4
Fitness Goal: Bikram Yoga 3x week & @ least 30 mins cardio 5-6 days per week.


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm in! Post stats soon


----------



## DarkChyld (Nov 10, 2012)

Current Length: TWA/ I've got a tiny fro-hawk
2013 Goal Length: SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural since 2004
Hair type: 3c/4a
How you will achieve your goal: well I got the fragile hair full of split ends and knots cut off yesterday. So I'm starting over. I plan on staying on top of taking my daily multivitamin. Regular trims every few weeks. Evening scalp massages. Invest in good products like Nioxin. Getting tested at the doctors to make sure everything is okay internally so my hair will grow. Regular deep conditioning. And when it's long enough, I'm going to do like it did in college and wear braids/twists. I may go back to weaves but not in the summer.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 178
Goal Weight: 150 and strong
Current Dress Size: 12/14
Goal Size: 8/10
Fitness Goal: Keep working out even when it's chilly outside;
How will you achieve goal: Signing up to run another marathon for the spring; Keep surrounding myself with people who want to be healthy; Using Tumblr fit blogs for inspiration and updating mine with progress; Cardio at a minimum of 3x/week. Strength and conditioning at a minimum of 2x/week. Drinking water often, reducing the amount of booze on the weekends; making my own food more often; Snacking on healthy real food like apples and grapes. Eating more veggies.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Hair Goals
> Current Length: APL
> ...



Starting hair pic


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Full APL
2013 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: Keep doing what I'm doing--moisturizing and sealing daily and protective styling

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 146
Goal Weight: 140
Current Dress Size: between and 8 and 6
Goal Size: Back into my size 6's fully 
Fitness Goal: Stay consistent with my toning and decrease my body fat 
How you will achieve goal: Be consistent with my cardio and weight training, eat as clean as possible and limit my cheat means. I already workout 3-4 days a week, I need to get back to 5 days a week and keep my high intensity training on track! (Chalean Extreme & TurboFire)

I make 35 next year and I am looking forward a hair swangin' and body bangin' summer!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I've been eating very good and I need to drink more water. I have not even begun my exercising smh


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Count me in, I need accountability badly!

*Hair Goals*

*Current Length:* In layers, 1" below collar bone, nape piece pulled forward, and lower lip length in the front. (not sure how to use the LHCF length measurement acronyms here) :crazy:
*2013 Goal Length*: APL
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* Natural
*Hair type:* 4b
*How you will achieve goal:* Continue and improve my current Ayurvedic regiment, DC's, Co-washing, micro trims, protective styling. Build and document a complete regimen to include protein treatments & leave-ins, + stylers for my fine 4b shrinkage prone coily hair. My main goal is to increase thickness and strength of my hair in addition to my growth and retention goals. Improve my diet, increase my level of fitness. Nutritional supplements.
*Personal Hair Challenges*: Hormonal changes due to age causing hair to thin. Keeping hormones balanced through diet and exercise. 

*Weight/Fitness Goals*
*Current Weight*: 170lbs (height 5' 11")
*Goal Weight:* 160 lbs
*Current Dress Size*: 10
*Current Jeans Size:* 10-12
*Dress Goal Size:* 8-10
*Jeans Goal Size:* 10 
Fitness Goal: Continue to improve on my running, I finished a 5K last weekend in 33 minutes. I would like to improve on that time in 2013. Continue running. Get back into the gym and start back bodybuilding after a year layoff. I need to change my body composition to add more muscle on my upper body and lean out my lower body. I am a classic pear. 

*How you will achieve goal:* Daily prayer and meditation + an accountability buddy hopefully. I have a demanding full time job, and a 15 yo son that I am raising alone, by God's grace.  I'm short on time, I need to be organized and efficient in everything that I do. Right now I'm somewhat  scattered with my diet and workouts. I'm burning about 2,000 + calories per week via running. I need to re-incorporate strength training in to my workouts.  I want to be more structured with my diet and cooking habits, as well as my workouts.

ETA: I have Pilar in my siggy because I feel like I have to fight against the numerous demands in my life to stay fit. It's so easy for me to fall into the "I'm so busy" excuse for not working out. I have been fighting against this obstacle for years. I'm constantly fighting against my inner lazy person + time to stay fit! 

ETAA: I plan on running some 5K's in the Atlanta area, and I am considering running the Peachtree Road Race or another 10K as a goal in 2013.  I ran my first 5K in 12 years this past May and I'm really getting my running mo-jo back at the tender young age of 50 

The picture on the left is my current favorite protective style. And the side-ways (sorry) pic on the right was me at the CHCOA 5K race 11/3/2012.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok ladies, please count me in. I haven't been performing as well as I would like in either the hair growth or weight loss arena.  Count me in!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ms.lisab (Nov 11, 2012)

I want in on this challenge. 

Hair Goals

Current Length: Working on growing shoulder length
Hair type: 3c
How you will achieve goal: Weekly washes, protective styles, weekly deep conditioning, moisturize and seal.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: My little secret
Goal Weight: to lose 40 pounds
Current Dress Size: 
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: To workout at least 5 days a week.  Get down at least one dress size.
How you will achieve goal: Going to the gym at least 3 days a week. I will work on doing 30-45 minutes of cardio and 30-45 minutes of weight training each workout.


----------



## BGT (Nov 11, 2012)

Pictures and measurements. Yuck!

Arm 13.5"
Bust 43"
Waist 35.5"
Lower belly 41.5"
Hips 47"
Thigh 28"

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm doing the 6 week 6 pack workout M W F and running / walking T Th F for starters this week. 

Improved muscle endurance and aerobic fitness by training with #PolarBeat. polar.fi/beat pic.twitter.com/q6ORAU1L

I did a quickly workout this morning. Monday's are the worse for me. :/

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 12, 2012)

So today I officially starting to increase my water intake and vitamin. I am taking my one a day and EVCO tabs daily. I am working on bringing lunch to work so I won't get out of control with eating out for lunch daily. Baby steps one day at a time.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 12, 2012)

Is anyone doing fitness buddies as well? As I think it would be nice to have someone hold you accountable.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 12, 2012)

SimJam I am most definitely dairy intolerant. I don't drink milk, eat ice cream, etc. But I have a love affair with cheese :ashamed: never really considered gluten intolerance...I hope not though because gluten-free is extremely limited. 

Froreal3 would u like to he my partner? I will also be joining myfitnesspal. I'll come back and post my username


----------



## BGT (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm dford5 on myfitnesspal.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> @SimJam I am most definitely dairy intolerant. I don't drink milk, eat ice cream, etc. But I have a love affair with cheese :ashamed: never really considered gluten intolerance...I hope not though because *gluten-free is extremely limited*.
> 
> @Froreal3 would u like to he my partner? I will also be joining myfitnesspal. I'll come back and post my username



actually i thought so too but it really is not.

I live in Jamaica and its been easy to find gluten free subs for the wheat based carbs I used to eat. rice,potatoes, corn products,pumpkin, oats (once processed in a gluten free factory), quinoa are all gluten free. And now Im learning to bake with gluten free flours (rice, coconut, pea and bean flours) so at least I can have my pancakes and breakfast muffins on the weekend.

and i just need to read ingredients to look for hidden sources of gluten.

So Im sure the variety is much more in the states


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2012)

oh Im missimjam on MFP


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 12, 2012)

MFP: atl20something


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 12, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> Is anyone doing fitness buddies as well? As I think it would be nice to have someone hold you accountable.





I agree, I need a fitness buddy because I find to many excuses not to get all of my workouts in per week. I need to be more faithful with my workouts.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 12, 2012)

SO is buying me an xbox kinect for my BDAY (11/29) so hopefully by 12/1 I'll be working out on a consistent basis.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2012)

Hair
I usually co-wash w/ my Garnier fruictis but I saw that I had a brand new bottle of Motions Moistureplus conditioner that has been hanging out in the bottom of my cabinet so I thought What the heck? I've never used it as a co-wash and only as a regular conditioner (long before my hhj began back on Sept 7th) but this morning, I saw that it actually did a better job than the Garnier fruictis. I DC'd w/ Elasta QP DPR 11 for about 2 hours (while I exercised-the heat worked great under my plastic cap by the way!!) then rinsed and used Cantu Shea butter leave in conditioner. Wrapped w/ Motions foaming wrap. My hair was soft and fluffy this morning when I unwrapped it. I used to flat iron after unwrapping but I stopped and have been heat free for about 2-3 weeks now. Used a wig for my protective style today. 

Body
Stayed under my 1500 calorie goal yesterday! Logged my calories in Myfitnesspal.com. (Thanks fitness buddy for inspiring me!) Drank 80 ounces of water, took Women's multivitamin, 5000mcg biotin & 1000mg vitamin C. Did the "Workout trainer" app on my phone. 16 minutes of "Natural Booty Pop" program & 16 minutes of "Amazing Abs" (supposed to be 31 but couldn't make it  so many crunches!!). Will hit the gym at work today on my lunch!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 13, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Shoulder
2013 Goal Length: BSB
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4a
How you will achieve goal: I don't have a solid regimen yet but I'm working on it. I make all of my hair products and will be including herbs and ayurveda. I will also be taking Biotin and MSM daily.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 220
Goal Weight: 160 for now but will re-evaluate when I get there.
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: Kettlebells, Shadow-Jitsu, Focused Flexibility, Floor 1
How you will achieve goal: Paleo/Primal, Green smoothies daily (getting a Nutribullet soon), keeping a schedule. I need to do SOMETHING every day even if it's not intense.

I don't know if I'll add pics. I used to keep them in a hidden app on my phone and it got deleted cuz I forgot the password.


----------



## nicki6 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is perfect timing for me. Thanks OP!


*Hair Goals*

Current Length: Full SL
2013 Goal Length: 4-6 more inches with full ends
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: co-washing,, minimal heat, wigs

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 199.9 literally!   
Goal Weight: 155-160
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: complete a full hour of old school Firm workout (step aerobic)
How you will achieve goal: Use Loseit app to track calories and exercise at least 5x a week for a minimum of 30 minutes each session.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 13, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I agree, I need a fitness buddy because I find to many excuses not to get all of my workouts in per week. I need to be more faithful with my workouts.


 
Same here!  Let's buddy up! I have a headache that's making me drag this evening.  I'm going to take some meds and then lay it down. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.  I have two little ones with homework and everything else on their agenda it's hard for my workouts to be consistent.  But I wore some pants today, size 6 that I hadn't been able to get back into in over 3 months, so I've made progress!

How was your workout today?


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 14, 2012)

BGT: I'd like to join, please!! I need to apply the zen-like focus that I have to my hair growth to fitness! I am hoping this will be a motivator and support!

*Hair Goals*
Current Length: grazing WL
2013 Goal Length: HL or WHIP Length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 3 a,b,c
How you will achieve goal: frequent cowashing, avoiding heat, regular dustings, wet bunning, deep conditioning, vitamins, healthy eating, water.

*Weight/Fitness Goals*Current Weight: 230
Goal Weight: 175-185
Current Dress Size: 16/18
Goal Size: 12/14
Fitness Goal: run and workout several times a week, increase endurance, complete at least 2-5k's, return to belly dance classes.
How you will achieve goal: DVDs in my basement, gym with hubby, winter walks and runs, running FB group, healthy eating changes, increase water intake. 

I will post pics and measurements later, gators!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2012)

@nicki6

I was the same way about stating my weight, but there is thread on here where these women were discussing their weight loss and a lady whom had lost 114 pounds said something to knock the shame right out of me. 

She said,"The first step in weight loss is to put yourself on FULL blast". 

So I did. I am 304 pounds and hope to be 200 pounds by the end of 2013. Am I proud of my weight? No. Am I going to change it? Yes. Is there going to be bumps along the way? (As Mya on Girlfriends use to say) O HELL YES! BUT its GOING to happen. I love this challenge because we all are working towards a common goal, OVERALL HEALTHINESS! 

I hope this makes you feel more comfortable in discussing your weight with us, if your still not comfortable then I completely understand. Just know there is no judgement here


----------



## BGT (Nov 14, 2012)

Down 5 lbs!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## luciole (Nov 14, 2012)

Started working out with Insanity dvds my friend lent me. I'm working hard and I sweating like cray! Then I take a well deserved shower and co-wash my mini-braids before sealing with castor oil. This 2 for the price of 1 challenge is awesome!


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 14, 2012)

Checking-In:
So my workout routine actually started last Monday with Zumba. I took off on Tuesday  and picked back up on Wednesday-Saturday with zumba/treadmill workouts--skipped Sunday-- and jumped back in it on Monday (early morning 3-mile run).
Thanks to a personal trainer of mine, I figured out that my old workout routine was causing me to build up abs on top of my already fat stomach 
So for the next two weeks I'm going to be doing strict treadmill exercises to trim up and THEN build muscle later on down the line. With that being said, today is my Zumba/Treadmill day....and I'm so ready to get to it!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 14, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: APL
2013 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 3C/4AB
How you will achieve goal: low heat, protective styling (buns, wigs, ceilies, etc.), cowashing, dc with baggie, 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 209
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: 16/18
Goal Size: Don't have one. Was a 6-10 in college
Fitness Goal: Lower the effects of my fibromyalgia and be able to workout without being in pain, lose my belly, and strengthen my back. Um, not lose my boobs lol.
How you will achieve goal: juicing, incorporating more whole foods, lowering the amounts of caffeine and sugar consumption, yogalates, yoga, pilates (lighter versions)


----------



## londonfog (Nov 16, 2012)

Didn't do the treadmill like I'd wanted to but I completed my workouts last night. Burned 85 calories on "Art of Exercise" & 108 calories on "Natuarl Booty Pop." LOL! I know 193 calories don't seem like a lot but my body definitely felt it when I finished both workouts . Will aim a little higher this evening for maybe 3 workouts.

Oh & I'll be doing my co-wash this evening before I workout then put in the DC & keep it in while I workout.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in...  when does the challenge start?  I just BC'd again because growing out that horrid relaxer was not working.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 16, 2012)

Third week of Insanity workout completed!!!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 16, 2012)

So I been eating a little better. More water and daily vitamins. Daily intake of coconut oil and more veggies. Instead of a bagel I am choosing instant oatmeal. Small steps make big changes. So hopefully my hair and body will soon thank me.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Posted in the health forum too:

About to start week 3 of livefit. I have been working out for almost five weeks now and the scale hasn't budged much. At first i was going to the gym 5 days a week doing 20-30 mins of moderate cardio, then strength training for about 30 minutes. Then i found livefit, which in phase 1 (first 4 weeks) you don't do any cardio...just strength. I agree with the concept of more ST over a ton of cardio to lose weight.

Now i recently found out that i probably haven't been eating enough calories. My TDEE is 2170. 15% cut is about 1844. That means i should have been eating at least 1700-1800/day. I have been averaging 1400, which is only enough to keep me alive if i were doing absolutely nothing...laying still in bed all day. Smh

You live and you learn, right? Good news is I can eat more. My diet is already 95% clean, so hopefully I will start to see more results!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 18, 2012)

Had a good workout with TurboFire 45 and then weights and abs today. Feeling great. Shampoo and deep condition on yesterday.  Running and crossfit tomorrow.  On a roll for this double whammy!!


----------



## luciole (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm on my second week of Insanity (day 2 completed). I'm loving this workout and every grunt, cramp and drop of sweat that comes with it lol. Now I just need to clean up my diet a little more. I'm also going to start to eat most of my calories in the morning and have a light diner and see how that goes.

On another note, I took my mini-braids out and wore a twist-out yesterday. I like how it hung around shoulder length. Very happy with my hair right now. At this rate, I'll be full BSL just in time for my birthday in march  (I hope I can have my abs by then too!)


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 18, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: *Full APL*
2013 Goal Length: *Full BSL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *natural*
Hair type: *4 A/B*
How you will achieve goal: *Weekly DCs, CG method, lunar trims*

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: *200*
Goal Weight: *180*
Current Dress Size: *12/14/16*
Goal Size: *10*
Fitness Goal:*Finish P90x*
How you will achieve goal:* Insanity, swimming.*

Fat pics to come!


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm in,

*Hair Goals*

Current Length:  SL
2013 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: texlaxed 
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: learning to roller sets, u-part wigs, buns, texlaxing ever 4 months, weekly steam treatment

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 157  
Goal Weight: 125-130
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 4
Fitness Goal: Tone Up, Stick with my personal training 
How you will achieve goal: Meet with my personal trainer 3 times a week for 30 min. Do 30min of cardio 2 times a week on my own.Try to follow the 1000 calories, 5 meals a day, increase protein decrease carbs

I will post pics when I get home


----------



## ladybug71 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Hair Goals*

Current Length: EL
2013 Goal Length: past SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type: not sure
How you will achieve goal: up deep conditioning, JBCO, protective styling, keeping hair moist daily, up biotin and vitamin intake

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 160
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: I lost 27 pounds and need to tone and strengthen more, build more muscle and definition 
How you will achieve goal:  working out at the gym, using the weight machines/strength training, cardio classes, bodypump, turbo kick and zumba.


----------



## ms.lisab (Nov 19, 2012)

I have started working out every other day.  Right now I am doing Zumba and Chalene Extreme.  I plan on going back to the gym next week atleast three times a week to start.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Did LiveFit day 16. Legs still sore from yesterday's workout.


----------



## HeadofCurls (Nov 19, 2012)

*Hair Goals*

Current Length: SL
2013 Goal Length: APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 3a/c
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, bunning, twists, trims (I get bad ends without them ).

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 175
Goal Weight: 120-125
Current Dress Size: 9/10
Goal Size: 2/4
Fitness Goal: no stomach, still some a** and nice arms
How you will achieve goal:  1200 cal diet including protein shakes; 3-5 lbs/wk. Tae bo on off days, elliptical in the morning and six pack abs in six weeks in the evening. I will probably be purchasing another ab dvd in the near future if I don't take the plunge and do the p90 thing when I reach most of my goal.  I want to hit my size goal or be darn close to it by my birthday.

I'm scared to post half nekkid pics so here's one clothed (maybe ill post some workout clothes shots when I'm skinnier ):


----------



## BGT (Nov 20, 2012)

HappilyLiberal

Start now or by January 1.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 21, 2012)

I just did Jullian Michael's "No More Trouble Zones" for the first time this morning. That thing kicked my fanny!! I'll be doing this one every other day until I can master all the moves. Great, great workout!!  I used 5lbs weights, that was a bad idea for the shoulder exercises. I can go up to 8lbs for the chest and abs exercises.  This will be excellent to get me through the holiday season coupled with running / walking. 

Next I have to come up with my diet plan.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 21, 2012)

So ladies I have been doing my treadmill but feel like its not enough. I ordered Sweatin to the Oldies with Richard Simmons. Yall remember that lol. I used to do that as a kid with my mom and I remember how fun it was!


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 23, 2012)

So tonight I'm going to do

For hair- deep condition under the dryer

For body- I'm starting the jillian Michaels 30 day rotation of 30 day shred, banish fat boost metabolism and no more trouble zones. This is to kick start me back on exercising 

I will use this thread more to log what I'm doing, rant of need, and get motivation as this will be my only challenge I'll be in 2013, will just lurk and give encouragement and praise in the others 

I will post all my starting pics during December

Sent from my iPhone4S using LHCF


----------



## Shell4624 (Nov 23, 2012)

Im IN!!!!

Hair Goals

Current Length: SL mostly, with some damaged shortly hair at the top (Long Story...)
2013 Goal Length: Full BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: currently natural, will be relaxing/texlaxing before the begining of the year
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: Weekly DCs w/Black Tea Rinses, Coffee Oil head massages everyother day, Hair Vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 175
Goal Weight: 155
Current Dress Size: 10/12
Goal Size: 8
Fitness Goal: Reduce BMI, Weight, Inches
How you will achieve goal: Finish Jillian Michaels Body Revoultion DVD set = 90 days, Increase Water Intake, Follow JMBR Meal Plan

Will post pics soon


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Did legs today. Livefit day 22. I added booty to it...Jamie is clearly lacking in that area and I don't want to follow in her footsteps that way. 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Nov 26, 2012)

Pigged out for the holidays  & I’m scared to look at the scale so I’ll weigh in at the end of the week after I’ve gotten back on track w/ my eating habits. I did workout last night along w/ a DVD by “The Firm 500 calorie burn” that was supposed to be an hour long but I could only make it to 31 minutes.  Calculating that to be about 250 calories that I burned since I only did half the time.  Working my way up to the full hour though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still doing my thing w/Livefit. I've lose four lbs. 11 more to my goal.

My hair has also grown about 3/4 inch since beginning of October. Yay!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay my Sweatin to the Oldies came today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yay my Sweatin to the Oldies came today.



Remember watching this as a kid. I used to get dizzy.


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd love to do this 

Hair Goals

Current Length: Barely collarbone length when stretched
2013 Goal Length: APL? I'm not sure...just want it to grow and be healthy
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4A with a super wack piece of 3C in the front
How you will achieve goal: CG method, protective styles, co-washing

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 150
Goal Weight: 125
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 4
Fitness Goal: I need less cottage cheese on my thighs/hips/waist!
How you will achieve goal: TurboFire, weight watchers, also have a membership to 24 hour fitness. I just need to get my butt up and go.

I will take some before pictures


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2012)

Not joining, just lurking and cheering from the sidelines.


----------



## luciole (Nov 26, 2012)

Week 3 day 3 of Insanity OVER AND D-O-N-E!
And my sister braided my hair yesterday so I'm pretty much set till the end of the year 

Btw, this may sound like a really stupid question but I have to ask: What does Shaun T (or any instructor for that matter) mean when they say "keep your core tight" or "use your core" ? Not sure how I'm supposed to use my core to lift my knee :S
Anybody got a visual or something?

Again, sorry if this is a stupid question!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 26, 2012)

So I got in 4 days last week. Two days at the gym on weights and two days of cardio. Back at the gym today did legs abs and some arms. Hair is in a French braid from my roller set this morning.

Putting in work!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 26, 2012)

luciole said:


> Week 3 day 3 of Insanity OVER AND D-O-N-E!
> And my sister braided my hair yesterday so I'm pretty much set till the end of the year
> 
> Btw, this may sound like a really stupid question but I have to ask: What does Shaun T (or any instructor for that matter) mean when they say "keep your core tight" or "use your core" ? Not sure how I'm supposed to use my core to lift my knee :S
> ...



Not a dumb question at all. He means focus on using your AB muscles during that particular move. Like instead of going through the motion just moving your legs, try using more of your abs in the move. If you touch the middle of your stomach with your finger tips try to flex that muscle while doing the moves. Hope that makes sense hard to explain without showing you.


----------



## lexxi (Nov 27, 2012)

Hair: 

Texture : natural
Goal : bsl or longer 
Current length: about a 1/2 away from apl 
Regimen: tba

Body:
5'2 170 
Goal weight 150 
I'm not real trying to lose as much as I want to gain muscle however  I want to lose my stomach it's gotten big since I've started working at a call center. 

I plan the exercise at least 4-5x per week doing 30 mins or more a day what ever my schedule a consist of . I'm trying to find good apps for my iPhone any suggestions I will take. I have a calorie one I just need one for exercise.when I get a structured routine I will update in a week with a structured  routine.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## luciole (Nov 28, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Not a dumb question at all. He means focus on using your AB muscles during that particular move. Like instead of going through the motion just moving your legs, try using more of your abs in the move. If you touch the middle of your stomach with your finger tips try to flex that muscle while doing the moves. Hope that makes sense hard to explain without showing you.



Thanks for the tip!
Still unsure as to how that will go but I'll try to incorporate it into my next workout and see how it goes.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 28, 2012)

Continuing with my aerobics/walking/kickboxing/strength training routines.  I use DVD's for everything except walking, and I do some strength training on my own.  I do 20 minutes of strength training 5 days a week, switching between upper and lower body, since I don't have heavy weights right now.  I have incorporated more walking these days, but it will vary back and forth with more aerobics, and the time I spend on both varies each day.  I will be getting a new set of dumbbells soon so that will help me to incorporate heavier lifting.


----------



## BGT (Nov 28, 2012)

I just order 3 Jillian Michaels' DVD's: Ripped in 30, No More Trouble Zones and Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism. I have her 30 Day Shred and never got passed L2D5, so hopefully I can do these videos too. After my initial 4 lb weight loss, the passing of my mother and Thanksgiving really got me off track. I had 3 slices of pecan pie on Thanksgiving and then someone brought two pecan pies to the repast and I've had a slice every day since.  There are a lot of parties coming up and I don't want to deprive myself of the goodies, but I don't want to gain any weight either, so I'm gonna tackle it by working out hard and focusing more on weight loss after New Years'.


----------



## Haddasah (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm excited to join this challenge...and Im going to add in a personal Skin Challenge for myself 
Hair Goals

HAIR GOALS->

Current Length: BSL (a little below actually)
2013 Goal Length: WSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4A-4B
How you will achieve goal: I will continue to wear wigs and do deep moisture treatments, I would love to get a u-part wig with a lace frontal closure (dreams)

WEIGHT/FITNESS GOALS->

Current Weight: 172
Goal Weight: 135-125
Current Dress Size: 10 (i think)
Goal Size: 8 or 7
Fitness Goal: Lose about 40-50lbs, cinched in waist with no lovehandles, toned thighs and arms, toned glutes
How you will achieve goal: I want to do a bootcamp, its when you eat raw low-fat vegan foods and walk 2hrs daily, i want to do this for 21 days as a jumpstart and to cement healthier habits in my lifestyle. I am getting a gym membership soon. Most of all, I need to get motivation...


How do you Ladies stay motivated to lose weight and grow longer hair??


----------



## Haddasah (Nov 28, 2012)

BGT My condolences about your mother passing, you will be in my prayers


----------



## Haddasah (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm 5'3 at 172.lbs....Can't believe we have about the same BMI because you look so much more smaller than me   did you used to lift weights?





lexxi said:


> Hair:
> 
> Texture : natural
> Goal : bsl or longer
> ...


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Checking in.. I met with my trainer 3 times last week, I'm ordering my protein shakes so I can get serious about my diet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in! I will post stats & info when I get home.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 28, 2012)

Haddasah said:


> I'm excited to join this challenge...and Im going to add in a personal Skin Challenge for myself
> Hair Goals
> 
> HAIR GOALS->
> ...




I can answer the losing weight part. I have a folder of body inspirations on my computer. Whenever I feel like skipping a workout or eating mcdonalds or some other junk, I look at the ladies in there to keep me focused. It works most of the time. 

hmm I need to make a hair inspiration folder, I feel like hair is different though. you just have to wait for it to grow. If you leave it alone it still grows. Too bad we cant just sit around and lose weight gradually


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 28, 2012)

BGT. My condolences for your loss

I have all the JM DVDs and am going to start her 30 day rotation of 30ds, nmtz and bfbm. If your interested in doing it with me let me know I'll post the schedule

Sent from outer space


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi ladies!! Just checking in....sore as all get out from Monday but ready to hit it again tonight. The gym is so addictive!!! I love this feeling .....we got this y'all!


----------



## lexxi (Nov 28, 2012)

Haddasah said:
			
		

> I'm 5'3 at 172.lbs....Can't believe we have about the same BMI because you look so much more smaller than me   did you used to lift weights?



Yeah and thanks  I used to do gymnastics,lift weights ,and swim but my weight fluctuates between 165-175 I really don't know what makes me so heavy I guess "sum" is muscle under fat lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lexxi (Nov 28, 2012)

Haddasah said:
			
		

> I'm 5'3 at 172.lbs....Can't believe we have about the same BMI because you look so much more smaller than me   did you used to lift weights?



Thanks and yes I used to do gymnastic swimming and I would lift weights here and there wen I was trying to lose. But mainly I have a mixture of fat and muscle my goal weight according to the doctor is supposed to be 125 which I will never be.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 28, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm in! I will post stats & info when I get home.



HAIR GOALS->

Current Length: Grazing WL (starting pic next week/relaxer time)
2013 Goal Length: HL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: RELAXED
Hair type: 4 SOMETHING
How you will achieve goal: WIGS FOR THE MOST PART BUT ANYTHING PROTECTIVE AND OFF THE SHOULDERS. DC ONCE A WEEK FOR 2 HOURS. RECONSTRUCTOR ONCE A WEEK. 

WEIGHT/FITNESS GOALS->

Current Weight: 180
Height: 5'9
Goal Weight: 170
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 8 
Fitness Goal: TIGHTEN MIDSECTION, BIGGER CALVES, BIGGER BUTT, BIGGER ARMS. 
How you will achieve goal: PERSONAL TRAINER/ WEIGHT TRAINING TWICE A WEEK. CARDIO TWICE A WEEK AT GYM.


----------



## Haddasah (Nov 28, 2012)

me too!! Im supposed to be about 125  I don't see myself at that weight ever and honestly i don't want to be that small. I want to begin lifting weights to see if it helps for me





lexxi said:


> Thanks and yes I used to do gymnastic swimming and I would lift weights here and there wen I was trying to lose. But mainly I have a mixture of fat and muscle my goal weight according to the doctor is supposed to be 125 which I will never be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll like to join if it's not too late!

Hair Goals

Current Length: Grazing SL
2013 Goal Length: Healthy APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/b
How you will achieve goal: relax every 12-16 weeks, DC with every wash/co-wash, M&S at least every 2-3 days and use MN/Sulfur 8 mixture

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 174.5 (sadly up 10 lbs since May)
Goal Weight: 155
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: workout at least 4 days a week
How you will achieve goal: Continue to log on MFP, intermittent fasting, clean eating and incorporate green smoothies into my diet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> HAIR GOALS->
> 
> Current Length: Grazing WL (starting pic next week/relaxer time)
> 2013 Goal Length: HL
> ...



Gotta get my tummy right! Before pic. And my siggie will be used for hair updates.  New updated hair pic next week.

PIC DELETED


----------



## BGT (Nov 29, 2012)

I found some delicious healthy recipes I can't wait to try. I took out some shrimp this morning so for dinner, I've either making shrimp lo mein, shrimp scampi, shrimp fried rice or shirmp arribata.


----------



## BGT (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got recipes for Chicken Pot Pie, Baked "Fried" Chicken, Baked Chicken and Spinach Rigatoni, Turkey and Spinach Stuffed Jumbo Shells, Taco Soup....I made the Crock Pot Chicken Noodle soup a few weeks ago and it was really good.


----------



## Haddasah (Nov 29, 2012)

I am planning out my weight loss regimen still but this is my detailed Hair Growth regimen

Cornrow hair every 4-6 weeks, saturate hair with conditioner before cornrowing
Wear wig when out of the house
Moisturize cornrows nightly and baggy ends
Deep condition cornrows weekly
Wash and re-cornrow 

Conditioners- VO5 moisture, Aubrey Organics Island Naturals, ORS banana and bamboo
Leave in - Kinky Curly Knot Today, Coconut oil
Shampoo- Organic Mud Wash

Let's Go Waistlength!!


----------



## Haddasah (Nov 29, 2012)

What exercises will you be doing for a bigger bottom?




pre_medicalrulz said:


> HAIR GOALS->
> 
> Current Length: Grazing WL (starting pic next week/relaxer time)
> 2013 Goal Length: HL
> ...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2012)

@haddash

My PT had me doing the following on Monday:

Calf raises
Squats
Lunges
Leg extensions
....and some other things. I have them written down but its in my car.

ETA: More like for a toned butt cause my booty is big enough. LOL


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Nov 29, 2012)

*I'd like to join too if it's not too late!*

Hair Goals

Current Length: Neck Length
2013 Goal Length: In between SL and BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural (transitioning)
Hair type: 4 A/B, I think
How you will achieve goal: Daily moisturizing (rosewater, Cantu Shea Butter, and essential oils), protective styling, bi-weekly co-washing, pre-poo's and monthly poo's, no heat except for length checks. I will try to use a clarifying shampoo at the end of December.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 194 at 5'6"
Goal Weight: 135-150
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: To work out at least one a day, twice a day on holidays and weekends, try to lower carbs, and find a healthier substitute for my intense sugar cravings
How you will achieve goal: I will try to start running for cardio and to re-build my metabolism, crunches for abs, and also rowing and squats for the legs and butt. If I can find a good Zumba class that would also help!


Will post hair/body pics later.


----------



## Haddasah (Nov 29, 2012)

Girl, when you find that thing to help with sugar cravings let me know, like I can eat a box of oreos in 1.5 days by myself....





SoopremeBeing said:


> *I'd like to join too if it's not too late!*
> 
> Hair Goals
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey BGT are you a fellow pirate? My school colors are purple and gold. Saving my spot!


----------



## BGT (Nov 30, 2012)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Hey BGT are you a fellow pirate? My school colors are purple and gold. Saving my spot!



No, I went to LSU. Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's the 30 day slimdown rotation of jillian michael dvds

DAY 1 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1
DAY 2 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1
DAY 3 - NO MORE TROUBLE ZONES
DAY 4 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1
DAY 5 - BANISH FAT, BOOST METABOLISM
DAY 6 - QUICK TROUBLE ZONES 
DAY 7 - OFF!
DAY 8 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1
DAY 9 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 2
DAY 10 - QUICK TROUBLE ZONES

DAY 11 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 2
DAY 12 - BANISH FAST, BOOST METABOLISM
DAY 13 - NO MORE TROUBLE ZONES
DAY 14 - OFF!
DAY 15 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1 & QUICK TROUBLE ZONES
DAY 16 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 2
DAY 17 - NO MORE TROUBLE ZONES
DAY 18 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1 & 2
DAY 19 - NO MORE TROUBLE ZONES
DAY 20 - BANISH FAT, BOOST METABOLISM

DAY 21 - OFF!
DAY 22 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 2 & 1
DAY 23 - QUICK TROUBLE ZONES
DAY 24 - BANISH FAT, BOOST METABOLISM
DAY 25 - QUICK TROUBLE ZONES & 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 2
DAY 26 - OFF!
DAY 27 - NO MORE TROUBLE ZONES & 30 DAY SHRED LEVEL 1
DAY 28 - BANISH FAT, BOOST METABOLISM & QUICK TROUBLE ZONES
DAY 29 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 2 AND THEN LEVEL 1
DAY 30 - NO MORE TROUBLE ZONES

ENJOY!  

**QUICK TROUBLE ZONES = NMTZ w/ no floorwork

I'm starting this rotation tomorrow

Sent from outer space


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2012)

I did upper body & core today. My chest hurt.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 30, 2012)

BGT said:


> No, I went to LSU. Geaux Tigers!



I'm from Louisiana! Didn't go to LSU but I love them Tigers!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 2, 2012)

Did weights again today. Felt great and baked some delicious salmon today.  Moisturizes and sealed then detangled to bun my hair all day. Cardio and co-washing this afternoon! I must up my protein intake.


----------



## HeadofCurls (Dec 3, 2012)

So I gained a little since Thanksgiving. Not tripping because I'm going to take this as the perfect opportunity to try a water detox. I wanna do it for 40 days; 30 at the minimum. This should help me break some bad habits and transition into a vegetable based lifestyle. 

As far as my hair, I've straightened it and plan on keeping it that way for the whole 30-40 days that I'm on the detox. I'm probably not going to use heat on it during that time and will mainly try doing some sort of protective styling like maybe braids or a full weave.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Jennifer+Hudson/Jh9al9soyeO/Long+Hairstyles


Jennifer Hudson is my inspiration, we have similar body types, and Im working to keep an hourglass shape when I lose all of the weight. I am still working on my exercise regimen, I want to make sure that I get it right.

As for my hair, it's time to redo my cornrows, im also wanting to try a u-part wig with a lace closure and I want it to look like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=jenn...=92&start=0&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:190


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 3, 2012)

Short lecture on Food Addictions! 

Neal Barnard MD discusses the science behind food additions. Willpower is not to blame: chocolate, cheese, meat, and sugar release opiate-like substances. Dr. Barnard also discusses how industry, aided by government, exploits these natural cravings, pushing us to eat more and more unhealthy foods. A plant-based diet is the solution to avoid many of these problems. Neal Barnard is the founder of the Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine (PCRM).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VWi6dXCT7I


----------



## BGT (Dec 3, 2012)

Fab79 said:


> Here's the 30 day slimdown rotation of jillian michael dvds
> 
> DAY 1 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1
> DAY 2 - 30 DAY SHRED: LEVEL 1
> ...



Once I get my order tomorrow, I will have all those videos. Thanks!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven’t checked in, in a minute!!  I slacked off on my exercising but back on track now.  I ran a mile on the treadmill today on lunch.  I’ve altered my eating habits to focus on more veggies, fruits, & protein.  I wanted to drop down on my carb intake but found out that I actually need a sufficient amount to be able to train for running.  So I’ll make sure that I get them from healthy items versus sweet tempting Oreos, Chips ahoy & Donut sticks lolol!!  This week I’ll focus on running the treadmill on cutting the time to run the mile down by a couple of minutes each day.  When I’m at home, I’ll focus on strengthening & toning my legs & butt.  Then the following week I will incorporate weight training w/ mostly my legs/butt & very light weights on my arms (to slim down & not bulk up).   
I co-washed & DC’d on Saturday & continue to M&S every other night.  Got a tad bit irritated today though because I can’t stand when my wig starts feeling loose after working out from the sweat!!  I’ve taken a shower, cooled off & everything & it still feels loose!! I need some bobby pins right now!! LOL!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2012)

So I'm still doing the Livefit. I'm on day 30. I've lost an inch in my waist and am down about 4 lbs.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

So I have finally figured out the best plan for me for the WeightLoss component of this challenge!! Guys Im so geared up, I know that with God I will be able to get healthy not just a DIET but a LIFE...I need to live my life differently.I want to exercise and eat to have optimal health.

EATING

http://www.rawfoodbootcamp.com/

Initial Rules:
-100% Raw
-1200 cal daily
- 10% to 15% Fat
-Sodium from Fruit and Veggies ONLY
.... I will eventually transition into a 80% Raw Diet as a lifestyle


I will be following the Raw Food Boot Camp 50lbs in 12 weeks Challenge to not only lose the weight but change my taste buds

I will also do a personal 40 days of Prayer in order to address my emotional eating, keep focused, and to have the strength needed to go through this major change

I will try to post on this thread atleast 2-3x a week to keep everyone updated but my weightloss tracking is at: http://www.fitday.com/

EXERCISE:

I will walk a minimum of 1 hour, 5 days out of the week and build up to 2hours.

I will also incorporate weight training to tone my glutes and triceps. Also do exercises to keep the waist cinched in. 

Most of the walking will be done at the park but for moments when I can't make it to the park, I will use WATP or BLPW...eventually I may get a cheap tredmill.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 5, 2012)

Yesterday I ran a mile in 12 minutes shaving off 3 minutes from the day before.   I was supposed to start the weights next week but had a plenty of time left  so I did the Leg Press, Ab Rotation & Hip Adductor/Abductor too.  Now my hamstrings, butt cheeks & hips are on fire every time I get up to walk.  And I’m loving every bit of it!!!!!  I got on the scale right after thanksgiving & I went from 165 to 168 from gobbling more than just the turkey. I dropped back down to 165.5 when I checked last night. I’ll check again on Friday but I won’t work out on Friday.  
My hair has been ridiculously dry from sweating underneath my wig when I work out.  So I’ve decided that I’m going to do some kinky twists to be able to maintain my hair & be comfortable working out. I’ll co-wash & DC on Thursday night.  Then M&S Friday morning & start working on my twists Friday night.  I have never done my own braids & I’m not sure how long it’s going take me so I’m giving myself about 4 hours Friday night & all of Saturday to work on them.  Ladies that have (or had) kinky twists, what hair (brand & type) did you find the best to be able to wash, condition, moisturize & maintain while working out?


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 5, 2012)

Today:
Weight loss-> 6miles using WATP DVD, ate all raw low-fat vegan

Hair-> undid cornrows...hair is longer..I thinks it's MBL now. i took a pic but can't find my cord to dowload it


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 6, 2012)

I was browsing youtube and came across Buffy the Body, I am going to use her regimen 3x a week to help tone my lower body. 

For Curvier Hips:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gVWVAhCzKI&list=UL

For Bottom:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZWVQ1rtsyQ&list=UL


she has sooo  many videos, im going to look through them all and do her workout on sun, tues,thurs in the evening with a 1mile walk instead of an 1hour.

today went well, just need to eat more greens and calories


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cardio HIIT 25 TurboFire last night and me and baby girl played 30 minutes of Wii Just Dance 3. Today is supposed to be a rest day but I'm itching to do some cardio. May do TurboFire 45 and more gym work on tomorrow! Love this feeling!!

Shampooed hair last night because I was drenched in sweat. Moisturized and sealed then bunned today. Six weeks post on Saturday and six weeks to go!


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey all, just checking in! As of this morning, I'm 171.5... Can't wait to get back in the 160's!!! I've been drinking green smoothies regularly... I actually love them! They're a wonderful treat! The IFing is going ok! I haven't been consistent but I don't eat after dinner and late night snacking is a weakness of mine so, I'm happy about that! I've decided not to complete Insanity... My knees can't take the high impact! Both of my parents had knee surgeries within the last two years so I don't want to push it. I'm going to start JM 6w6p and kb&t Sunday.

I've been wearing a low bun for the last 2-3 weeks... Co washing weekly and wet bunning! I'm 15 weeks post so I'm might relax tonight... I have to see if I have enough linange for my whole head. I'm going to wear a long straight phony pony for a couple if weeks after I relax. I still need to make a new u part wig for my trip next month! I have everything I need, just haven't took the time to make it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^ I need to get back into smoothies they are sooooo good for you. I have a Vitamix on my counter top collecting dust. SMH


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 7, 2012)

That Jillian Michael's "No More Trouble Zones" workout is the truth! She hits the weights hard so its really a cardio and weights workout all in one for me.

I've only been getting this workout in two days per week (I run or walk on alternate days). I have been wanting to do M-W-F workouts but something is always interrupting my flow! For example this coming Monday morning I'm scheduled to have my annual physical exam. 

I take my DS to school early on Tuesday and Thursday mornings, we are in the car at 6:50 am. It's so hard for me to workout before 6:00 am, it seem impossible! This workout is close to an hour long so if I'm going to do it on T-Th-Sat I have to be up by 4:30 on T-Th and working out by 4:50 am.  Dear Lord, give me strength!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That Jillian Michael's "No More Trouble Zones" workout is the truth! She hits the weights hard so its really a cardio and weights workout all in one for me.
> 
> I've only been getting this workout in two days per week (I run or walk on alternate days). I have been wanting to do M-W-F workouts but something is always interrupting my flow! For example this coming Monday morning I'm scheduled to have my annual physical exam.
> 
> I take my DS to school early on Tuesday and Thursday mornings, we are in the car at 6:50 am. It's so hard for me to workout before 6:00 am, it seem impossible! This workout is close to an hour long so if I'm going to do it on T-Th-Sat I have to be up by 4:30 on T-Th and working out by 4:50 am.  Dear Lord, give me strength!



AtlantaJJ can you do it after work? I bring dd to school at 6:30am. We ate out the house by 6:20. There is no way in hell im getting up that early....besides the gym childcare is not open.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2012)

Did my Sweatin to the Oldies three times this week and treadmill the other two days.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> AtlantaJJ can you do it after work? I bring dd to school at 6:30am. We ate out the house by 6:20. There is no way in hell im getting up that early....besides the gym childcare is not open.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Froreal3 The boy has all kinds of activities after school, I have errands,etc. I don't get many opportunities to workout in the evening, plus I have more energy in the mornings. When I get home, I have to do cleaning and prepare food for lunch and dinner. I do so much better with a morning workout routine. I'm working out at home right now so at least I don't have to worry about getting to the gym.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2012)

AtlantaJJ I hear you. I prefer morning workouts myself, but I go to work too early for that. You definitely have to get it in where you can fit it in!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> AtlantaJJ I hear you. I prefer morning workouts myself, but I go to work too early for that. You definitely have to get it in where you can fit it in!



Froreal3 Ima give it the good college try this week. I can't workout Monday morning and I know I can't workout Monday night so it's important that I get Tuesday in.   for me


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey ladies I will get on and poppin with this challenge first of the year. Finals, work, and my son keeping me busy. In three weeks I need to get a routine going.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> @Froreal3 Ima give it the good college try this week. I can't workout Monday morning and I know I can't workout Monday night so it's important that I get Tuesday in.   for me



Girl, I am praying for you! 4:30 is just...I'd be a zombie


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Gals!

I'm am 167.0lbs!!!! Out of the 170's heading to the 150's!!!!  Today I went to the park and did 2 miles and spent the REST of the day moving out things from storage and organizing....needless to say I didn't walk or do weights this evening because I basically did that allllll day!! I ate very little today because I was not hungry and was too BUSY trying to get everything settled today, just 2 bananas, coconut water, and a slice of raw bread 

My hair is in cornrows again and under a wig, ran out of my homemade leave-in so have to make some more tomorrow

Goodnight Ladies, Keep on with all the good work


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Hair Goals*

Current Length: *Grazing BSL*
2013 Goal Length: *W'HIP* 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Relaxed*
Hair type: *4 A/B/Z*
How you will achieve goal: *Weekly Shampoo & DC, Protein every other week, Henna (as needed), M&S daily, NJoy Mix daily, Relax every 12+ weeks, Co-wash (as needed)* 

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: *205*
Goal Weight: *140-150*
Current Dress Size: *16*
Goal Size: *6-8*
Fitness Goal: Lower body fat to healthy levels, Refine my hourglass shape, flat abs, firm up body

*I will add pics closer to end of the year.  *


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Starting Pics 

I already posted my plan but I wanted to post starting pics


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 11, 2012)

So I just watched a ton of Buffy the body videos, can't wait until her exercise video comes out!! But I wrote down her weight regimen for glutes, abs, hips, and arms, I just need heavier weights because 3lbs isn't cutting it. I just realized that since muscles weigh more than fat that my 50lb weight-loss goal may have to be modified. I have fat to melt but at the same time im weight training to build up my bottom/hips and to tone my arms so 50lbs may have to be a little less to accommodate for muscle mass. 

I plan on doing a deep conditioner treatment tomorrow while my hair is still in cornrows, i have recently started focusing on the ends because I find myself having to trim them a lot, so i am saturating them with a heavy leave-in at night and I may have to start doing this in the morning

Hope to lose 3lbs this week!! Will let y'all know on Sunday!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 11, 2012)

Haddasah said:


> So I just watched a ton of Buffy the body videos, can't wait until her exercise video comes out!! But I wrote down her weight regimen for glutes, abs, hips, and arms, I just need heavier weights because 3lbs isn't cutting it. I just realized that since muscles weigh more than fat that my 50lb weight-loss goal may have to be modified. I have fat to melt but at the same time im weight training to build up my bottom/hips and to tone my arms so 50lbs may have to be a little less to accommodate for muscle mass.
> 
> I plan on doing a deep conditioner treatment tomorrow while my hair is still in cornrows, i have recently started focusing on the ends because I find myself having to trim them a lot, so i am saturating them with a heavy leave-in at night and I may have to start doing this in the morning
> 
> Hope to lose 3lbs this week!! Will let y'all know on Sunday!!



I wonder what Buffy the Body would look like in a corporate pant suit... eww. Not my kind of everyday body.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 11, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length:  1 in past Shoulder Length
2013 Goal Length: APL to kissing BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural-keratin treated
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: braid out buns and cleaner diet

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 167
Goal Weight: 130-135
Current Dress Size: 10 or 12
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: I am going to work on my cardio and use light weights to tone up.  I hope to do a 10 minute mile by the end of the year.  I am also aiming to do a 5K in December 2013.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 11, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I wonder what Buffy the Body would look like in a corporate pant suit... eww. Not my kind of everyday body.



Lolz!  Yea, I'm not trying to get her exact body...I just want to tone things up within my own figure... so I figured I would follow her regimen because the other exercise girls on youtube seem obsessed with having no hips/bottom and im trying to keep mine even make it a bit curvier.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 11, 2012)

Habit is habit and not to be flung out of the window by any man, but coaxed downstairs a step at a time. -Mark Twain

Through patience and perseverance you make ALL of your goals!!! Let's Go!!!


----------



## BGT (Dec 15, 2012)

I might be going to Puerto Rico in July, which gives me extra incentive to get this weight off!! I started making smoothies as meal replacements, for breakfast everyday and maybe lunch and/or dinner too. Anybody make smoothies? For mine, I start out with Jillian Michaels vanilla protein powder and plain greek yogurt, honey, a packet of raw sugar, and fruit (usually some combo of banana, strawberries, peaches, mango, pineapple, mixed berries...etc). I started adding spinach and avocado, which makes it taste very smooth and creamy without tasting like veggies. I need more protein and fiber to make it a more filling meal.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just left the gym. This was my day 4! Feeling great! At my local Indian store because I meed to start back doing my henna. Omg I love this place! All the oils and Ayurvedic powders I can think of!


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 17, 2012)

BGT said:


> I might be going to Puerto Rico in July, which gives me extra incentive to get this weight off!! I started making smoothies as meal replacements, for breakfast everyday and maybe lunch and/or dinner too. Anybody make smoothies? For mine, I start out with Jillian Michaels vanilla protein powder and plain greek yogurt, honey, a packet of raw sugar, and fruit (usually some combo of banana, strawberries, peaches, mango, pineapple, mixed berries...etc). I started adding spinach and avocado, which makes it taste very smooth and creamy without tasting like veggies. I need more protein and fiber to make it a more filling meal.



I drink smoothies too!! these are my favorite and most filling ones

Papaya Cream

1/2 or 1 papaya blended with almond milk, this is super tasty, simple, and filling for me

OJ Sunrise

few chunks of pineapple
1 ripe peach
1-2 oranges
add water 
blend together and enjoy....tastes like an orange cremsicle!!

Berry Blast

few strawberries
blueberrie
raspberries
blackberries
1/2 frozen banana
add water or almond milk


How is everyone doing? I haven't weighed myself since my initial weight loss update, I have noticed that my sweet tooth has decreased since upping raw friuts and veggies. My lovehandles are not as big. I need to work on water intake, getting sleep, and pre-planning meals


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 17, 2012)

My pics take. 3 minutes ago!! Loving the journey and the progress!! Been working out since October 1st. Set to make goals come 2013







Gotta kill abs and lower bottom a bit harder. But I love my progress from assisted pull ups!!! Yeah baby!  Lets go ladies!!! #teamgogetter


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 17, 2012)

So I started the gym last week, and I did Day 1 of Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred....my legs are killing me! And I almost didn't retwist my twist-out, because I was just beat. But I forced myself to...and I had myself a nice green smoothie afterwards.

I think I will do normal gym tomorrow, and do Day 2 of 30DS on Wednesday.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
I did 1 hour on the treadmill today walking. I tried to do elliptical but my knees were bothering me too much.  
I have to get back on leg lifts and wall sits to strengthen my quads. 
Hoping to go hard this week because I wanna relax and swang my hair for awhile at the end of this week.


----------



## Cherry89 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey, I want to Join. Ill update later on tonight!


----------



## Shelew (Dec 18, 2012)

Hair Goals  
Current Length: Between shoulder and APL 
2013 Goal Length: Grazing BSL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type: 4 A/B 
How you will achieve goal: 10-12 week stretches, bunning, minimal heat, and vitamins  

Weight/Fitness Goals  
Current Weight: 164 
Goal Weight: 135 
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: to tone up as I lose weight with portion control / weight watcher. Have Achilles heel problem so don't want to do too much.

I will take pics prior to 1st of year.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 18, 2012)

Shelew said:


> Hair Goals
> Current Length: Between shoulder and APL
> 2013 Goal Length: Grazing BSL
> Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
> ...




Do you use a particular method to help you portion control?


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm saving my spot. I'll come back and update my goals and stuff after lunch. 

Yay! I'm so stoked!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 19, 2012)

Calling out my relaxer buddy irisak! Here it is lady, join here!


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it too late to join this challenge? Or is there going to be another started in January?  I really want to join!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 20, 2012)

aliyah7 said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? Or is there going to be another started in January?  I really want to join!!!!



aliyah7

This is a 2013 challenge. You straight.


----------



## irisak (Dec 20, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 I thanked the post and I'm joining .....I'll come back with starting deets later.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## pringe (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to join!! 

Current Length: past shoulder length 
2013 Goal Length: closer to bra strap length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4 a/b
How you will achieve goal: Weekly Shampoo & DC, Protein every other week, protective styles, possibly wiggin' it

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 168
Goal Weight: -157160
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: overall toning of my body, lose some lovehandles and define my booty/build it more


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 20, 2012)

Finals are over and with only 1 more semester of law school to go before I have to join the "real" world, I've got to get cracking on my health and fitness, it's one area I've seriously dropped the ball on.  

I've realized that my key to success lies in building a more healthy life style into my routine.  When I plan it into my day in a way that makes sense, it actually gets done.  So far the improvements I've made are as follows: I've been taking Viviscal 2x/dy, Women's organic multi 2x/dy, Sea Kelp 1x/dy, Silica 1x/dy, MSM 1x/dy.  I've been drinking no less than 32oz water/dy, I've been doing 15 min of bodyweight strength training 3x/wk and HITT 1x/wk.

My hair regimen is one I've got down pat and I'll continue what I'm doing, so I'm focused on getting the rest of my body to follow suit. Speaking of hair I'll post an update pic after my relaxer which will be some time at the end of next week.  At that time I'll also post a body pic.

I weighed myself this morning I was at 206, my plan is to be out of the 200's before 2012 is over, so far I like what I'm doing and I don't want to do too much too soon b/c I'm about making a lifestyle change so I will just stick to the changes I've made for now.  I know I need to clean up my diet so I'll also be focusing on that.  That is all for now. 

I'm excited about this challenge, I haven't achieved any of my goals yet, but I feel like I'm definitely moving in the right direction.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm in too! I need to be held accountable in my personal goals. I'll post all my details before the end of the year.

Sent from my cell using LHCF


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 21, 2012)

I want to join too.

Hair Goals

Current Length: Collarbone in the back, shorter in the front
2013 Goal Length: Health and thickness
texlaxed: need to be flatironed to get straight
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: moisture and seal; stretching relaxer; wash and condition every week; protein once a month; dry under dryer. 


Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 174
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: Challenge: 10
Fitness Goal: get back on my stationary bike

How you will achieve goal: exercise, watch what I'm eating; no snacking after dinner; eat less M&Ms. 

I will post in end January.


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm Soooo IN! I love the idea of Hair growth with Weight loss.

Hair Goals

Current Length: *Little past BSL*
2013 Goal Length: *Full MBL to WL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Natural with about 3-4 inches of perm*
Hair type: *4 b/c*
How you will achieve goal: *Use MN mixed with Doo gro and later integrate some cayenne pepper cream along with trying to keep ends/hair protected to retain maximum length.*

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 167
Goal Weight: 145-150
Current Dress Size: 14?
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: Exercise 5-6 days a week using The Biggest Loser Workout and Jillian Michaels Kickbox quick-fix workout combined with doing the Belly Fat Cure diet.

Hey guys, can someone show me how to post pics in my posts?  (I know I could always google it.)


----------



## tallowah (Dec 21, 2012)

May I join?
I will be back to give you all my details,goals etc.Currently at work and could be busted any time.......


----------



## tallowah (Dec 21, 2012)

Excited! Couldnt bear to wait till I got home

Hair Goals

Current Length: *Neck length*
2013 Goal Length: *Full MBL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *relaxed/texlaxed *
Hair type: *4 a (I think)*
How you will achieve goal: Moisturise,moisturise and then moisturise some more! plus get great ideas from this wonderful site.Also have a go at making some home made hair remedies using various oils etc

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 162
Goal Weight: 126
Current Dress Size: 14 (uk size)
Goal Size: 10/12 (uk size)
Fitness Goal: Exercise 5-6 days a week using Lateral Thigh Trainer,Weights and walking


----------



## lovebug10 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hair Goals

*Current Length:* Full SL making my way towards APL
*2013 Goal Length:* Full APL!!
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* relaxed
*Hair type:* 4 a/b ish... idk?
*How you will achieve goal:* protective styles, stretching relaxers, moisturizing & sealing regularly, moisturizing DC w/ every wash



Weight/Fitness Goals

*Current Weight:* 147
*Goal Weight:* 120-125... when i get to 125 i will be good but not less than 120... i used to be 117 and i was waayyy to skinny
*Current Dress Size:* not sure about dress size... sometimes I wear juniors sometimes I wear women's. My juniors jean size is a 7 but its a TIGHHHHTT squeeze so i wear a 9 even though the waist is a tad bit loose
*Goal Size:* Fit in a size 5 jeans (junior size) comfortably without all the booty crack popping out when i sit... a 3 would be nice but i wanna keep my booty nice and juicyyyyy so if it means having a pancake butt then ill settle for a 5 haha
*Fitness Goal:* create a plan and actually stick to it for 60 days whether its a workout regimen or insanity
*How you will achieve goal:* no late night snacks, track calories on lose it or my fitness pal (anyone know which is better?), workout all the time, don't cheat, don't skip days, drink more water


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2012)

So I slacked last week. Had a cold and didn't go to the gym in about a week. I went back yesterday and it felt great. 

My hair has grown one inch in two months.  I hope to reach my goal of APL by June.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2012)

tallowah. You are neck length shooting for MBL? Does your hair grow fast?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 24, 2012)

Feel do good increased my weight on all my exercises and I am so sore!! My butt and hamstrings are singing this morning. French braided my hair last night so that I can wig it for a few months. Later ladies!


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 24, 2012)

Hair Goals  
Current Length: I think SL
2013 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: IDK
How you will achieve goal: MN, PSing, co-washing, vitamins, other concoctions or products from the board
Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 156-158
 Goal Weight: 135-140
Current Dress Size: 10-12 varies due to bootylious
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: Have a beyonce/ Kim K body... Lol ; be consistent: I lose some weight and get happy and then back to square one 
How you will achieve goal: I use My Fitness Pal, coach to 5k, Scarsdale diet


----------



## Cocoeuro (Dec 24, 2012)

I want to join......

Current Length: APL
2013 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: transitioning 
Hair type: 4 A
How you will achieve goal: Deep conditioning 1x a week preferably 2x.  keeping hair stretched, moisturized and a clean scalp.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 137 
Goal Weight: 115-120 
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 411-8
Fitness Goal: Get rid of belly & back fat, without losing hips and butt.  Tone arms, lengthen posture


----------



## Imsosceneic (Dec 24, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: shoulder
2013 Goal Length: Bra-strap length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal:braids, weave, wigs + one growth aid

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 145
Goal Weight: 115
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: Excercise at least an 1/2 5 days a week, lose this belly and tone thighs and arms. Raise my bootay!
How you will achieve goal:intermittent fasting a try plus pilates, dumbell exercises and treadmill


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 24, 2012)

* Hair Update:*  As of right now, I think my current length is getting EXTREMELY close to BSL.  As I was applying conditioner to my hair I noticed that it fell right on top of my Bra strap. I don't know if this happened b/c the conditioner added alittle extra weight to the hair strands or what...but either way I was EXCITED about it !!  I'm currently about 7 weeks post with plans to stretch to 17-weeks. I have high hopes for my next touch-up!

*Weight Update:* I'm currently weighing in at 164.4lbs. (started out at 170lbs) even though I'm happy to have lost SOME weight, I'm highly disappointed in myself for slacking up on my gym workouts for the past two weeks!  All of that is about to change HERE AND NOW. I'm going to break the vicious cycle by going to the gym tonight (yes, on Xmas eve) lol.


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 24, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> *Weight Update:* I'm currently weighing in at 164.4lbs. (started out at 170lbs) even though I'm happy to have lost SOME weight, I'm highly disappointed in myself for slacking up on my gym workouts for the past two weeks!  All of that is about to change HERE AND NOW. I'm going to break the vicious cycle by going to the gym tonight (yes, on Xmas eve) lol.



Man D.Lisha, I totally hear you on this. I started out at around 170 lbs and got down a little to 167 lbs. Been slacking too on my exercise AND eating program.  But I made myself jog this morning and plan to do Jillian Michael's Kickboxing Fastfix workout tonight.  

Keep motivated and STAY STRONG!  D.Lisha what's your goal weight?  Mine is 145 lbs at first, then hopefully down to 135lbs at a later time. Depends on how I look.

Actually, I was trying to find others who are around the same weight as I, we can motivate each other and maybe even have a friendly competition. 

What you all think?


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Dec 24, 2012)

Im in!!!!

If I stay on track with this challenge all my other challenges will happen. My hair thrives in moisture and when I work out.

Hair Goals

Current Length: APL
2013 Goal Length: FULL MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: Not sure
How you will achieve goal: consistently taking my vitamins, up my water intake, workout 5 days a week, protective style, moisturize & seal.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 260
Goal Weight: 180
Current Dress Size: 16/18
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: to be able to run 2 miles without getting winded
How you will achieve goal: walk/jog 2 miles a day with increasing the intensity until I can run the full 2 miles.


----------



## MangaManiac (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in! Fell off of everything, but with a new job and a new boyfriend, my life is changing for the better in 2013! 

It's all in the details:

Hair Goals

Current Length: In between SL and APL
2013 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3C
How you will achieve goal: Braids; Wash & DC as needed; Moisture/protein spray daily; Vitamins: Multi, Iron, Fish Oil, MSM, Vitamin C, HSN, Biotin, B-Complex, Kelp; (Maybe sulphur/AVG mix scalp application)

I’m basically just going to make sure my hair is clean and leave it alone to do it’s own thing. 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 176 (lowest it’s been in a while, yeah!)
Goal Weight: 115
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: 4
Fitness Goal: Pull-ups and full splits
How you will achieve goal: I’m going to commit to doing at least 30 minutes at the gym 3 times a week and taking a yoga class (Bikram or other) at least 2 times a week. I will substitute DVDs for the days I can’t make it to the gym or class. 

I will use my Lose It! app to log all my activity and food intake. I will set it to lose 1-1.5 pounds a week. My first mini-goal is to reach 146 by the end of June (30 pounds in 6 months) and then the last 31 pounds by December 31st 2013. 

I’m going to continue to take my lunch and snacks to work, which is comprised of fruits, vegetables, cheese, a probiotic drink and a low calorie frozen meal. I will continue to have tea and oatmeal with blueberries (and sometimes strawberries) for breakfast. I will continue to have a very light dinner and treat myself to a glass of wine when I’ve been good for the day. I will continue to buy only low calorie snacks and stay away from big items unless it is for a special occasion. 

I will start taking a 100-calorie protein shake after the gym and continue to take my vitamins. I will alternate between taking Lipo Black 6 Hers and Oxy Elite Pro along with: CLA, L-Carnitine, and Green Tea Extract.

I will also continue to read motivational books and recite positive affirmations (this is for overall wellbeing and success).


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 25, 2012)

weight loss is going well i think, i've been keeping up with working out hair not so much
i'll see how i can rectify that


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 26, 2012)

Hair update:

I just cut from Full SL to 2in above SL. My ends were raggedy and needed to go. I'm also getting a relaxer for the 1st time in 3yrs on Jan. 4. I'll post my reggie after I get used to my relaxed hair and I'm hoping I retain all my growth this year.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 27, 2012)

Been missing in action for a very long minute but I’ve been at it still. I actually put some kinky twists in my hair back on 12/8 & I think I did a pretty decent job. I get a lot of compliments but it’s kind of loose with it being my first time doing it myself.  I will be 10 weeks post this Friday & I plan on stretching for about another 2 months if I can.  The twists make it easier to stretch & the new growth makes it easier to put the twists in (if this makes any sense ).  I'm going to take the twists out the following weekend, wash, DC & then re-do some more so that I can continue to stretch.  

I have been oiling my scalp with EVOO. I wanted to get rid of the Motions leave-in conditioner that I don't use so I mixed it with some Infusium 23 & use this concoction in a spray bottle instead of braid spray & its been working great! No itching!! 
I've been taking my vitamins 4-6 times a week & drinking plenty of water and working out 3-5 times a week at work on my lunch. My workout plan consists of:
Running on the treadmill for 15 minutes at 6mph (about a mile & a half)
Leg press - 130lbs 3 sets/10 reps 
Hip Abduction/Adduction - 50lbs 2 sets each direction/10 reps 
Leg curls - 30lbs - 3 sets/10 reps 
Leg extensions - 30lbs 3 sets/10 reps  

I’ve only lost 2 pounds but my love handles have trimmed down & my legs & butt are starting to tone up nicely!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been out of the loop for a while and for that Iam sorry.
I would lik to join by walking 3-4 miles a day.
Curently 200lbs
Goal 150lbs


----------



## Taina (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to join, this is what i was looking for ^^

Hair Goals

Current Length: Collar bone in the back, till chin in the front
2013 Goal Length: SL or longer
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: don't really know
How you will achieve goal: Co-washing, moisturizing, vitamins, more protein in my diet

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 117.4kgs
Goal Weight:  70kgs packing some muscle
Current Dress Size: don't know
Goal Size: don't know
Fitness Goal: To have a flat stomach, not look like a skinny fat. I will lift weights 4x/week and cardio 6x/week. doing a low fat high protein diet.


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 28, 2012)

Hair Goals
Current Length: Shoulder Length
2013 Goal Length: Full APL or grazing BSB
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: 10-12 week stretches, co-washing, bunning, experiment with Protective styles, minimal heat,daily moisturizing/sealing ends, vitamins, exercise and drinking plenty of water

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 204
Goal Weight: 155-165
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 9-10
Fitness Goal: run the Long Branch 1/2 marathon in the summer of 2013 and a Tough mudder in October 2013, regain and maintain the toned, athletic body I had two years ago.

How you will achieve goal: I will wear my body media to track my burn and log in all my meals to stay on track with my caloric intake/burn. I will continue to attend boot camp 3 mornings a week (winter schedule) and the gym on alternate morning until we go back to 5 days a week (spring) I will also go to the gym 4-5 additional times a week (evenings and Saturday). I will 
restart my couch to 10K app for treadmill runs and drink plenty of water

I'll take some full body shots (ugh!!) with measurements and post later.

When are the check in dates?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hit the weights super hard this week, did some running on Monday because the weather was just too gorgeous to pass up.  On cardio and abs tonight.  Will be doing TurboFire 45 and abs 10 or core 20.  Whichever, it is going down tonight!  We got this ladies! 2013 ain't got nothing on us!! LOL!!


----------



## Taina (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm still sick today, couldn't eat solids and couldn't do any exercise at all since monday  ;__; Hope i feel better next week.


----------



## BGT (Dec 28, 2012)

I have SERIOUSLY been slacking. I ordered some Jillian Michaels DVDs but I need to get in better shape to even be able to do them.  I was going to start walking around my neighborhood but it's already dark by the time I wake up and come home from work and there's too many dogs.  So I'll be joining a Planet Fitness that's halfway between work and home. I figure if I'm paying for it, I'll go more often. I'm also going to be drinking my smoothies for breakfast and dinner and eating a regular lunch at work. I've pretty much perfected my recipe and it's delicious.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 29, 2012)

Oops!  I thought this was the 2012 thread.  Deleted my last post to avoid sounding all crazy.  But thanks for the thanks, D.Lisha.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 29, 2012)

aliyah7 said:


> Man D.Lisha, I totally hear you on this. I started out at around 170 lbs and got down a little to 167 lbs. Been slacking too on my exercise AND eating program.  But I made myself jog this morning and plan to do Jillian Michael's Kickboxing Fastfix workout tonight.
> 
> Keep motivated and STAY STRONG!  D.Lisha what's your goal weight?  Mine is 145 lbs at first, then hopefully down to 135lbs at a later time. Depends on how I look.
> 
> ...



Hey aliyah7!
My goal weight is 140-145lbs., I want to see how I'd look at this weight first before deciding to lower my goal weight to 130-135.
And Im down with joining others that are in my weight class! I like the idea of friendly competitions, anything to keep the motivation/morale up 
Jst tell me where and when to sign up And I'm there!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 29, 2012)

Taina said:


> I'm still sick today, couldn't eat solids and couldn't do any exercise at all since monday  ;__; Hope i feel better next week.



Awww get well soon Taina

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Danewshe (Dec 29, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length: Grazing APL
2013 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: moisture, moisture and more moisture! Regular dusting, pre-poos, drinking 2lt of water a day, ps/low manipulation, minimal heat, and vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 295
Goal Weight: 160-170
Current Dress Size: too embarrassed to share
Goal Size: UK 14, US 10


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 29, 2012)

irisak said:


> KaramelDiva1978 I thanked the post and I'm joining .....I'll come back with starting deets later.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct



Where are u girlie? You have 2 days left!


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 29, 2012)

Walked for 20 minutes and came home and did AB Ripper X. Trying to get my mind right for 2013. I'm thinking about going Vegan after 1/1/13 till 1/30/13.


----------



## Taina (Dec 29, 2012)

Taina said:


> I want to join, this is what i was looking for ^^
> 
> Hair Goals
> 
> ...



Here my hair pictures, as soon as i can i will post body pictures >,< pictures were taken yesterday  Dec 28

Thanks @D.Lisha .. good thing about being sick though, is that i feel a litle ligher 

ETA : I will also try MN to achive my hair goals ^^


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Went to the gym today. Worked on my shoulders and did some interval training on the elliptical for about 20 minutes.

My hair seems to be doing well. I'm continuing to protective style in braided up twists. I'm dcing now with AOGPB and grapeseed oil. I will do a light dusting of my ends in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 30, 2012)

Hair Goals

Current Length:  ~Full shoulder, trimmed so I'm not really grazing anymore.
2013 Goal Length:  ~Full BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:  ~Natural
Hair type:  ~4B
How you will achieve goal:  ~deep conditioning, co-washing, bunning, minimal heat, no chemical processes, careful handling.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight:  ~164ish
Measurements:  ~ 38.5*29.5*39.5








Height:  ~5'7.5
Goal Weight:  ~145-150
Current Dress Size:  ~10
Goal Size:  ~I'm not big on this. I'm fine being a 10. maybe 8?
Fitness Goal:  ~have an hourglass shape. Perkier butt and boobs. Look good in a bathing suit.
How will I succeed?  ~ eating Paleo, reducing sugar intake, running, swimming, and weight training. Keeping it simple.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok just did a little p90x shoulders and back. And successfully avoided that strawberry pie my mother made. Grrr!


----------



## missbugg21 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a timely challenge for me... I'm in!

Hair Goals

*Current Length:* APL
*2013 Goal Length:* Full BSL
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* Transitioning from relaxed to natural
*Hair type:* 4 A/B
*How you will achieve goal:* protective styling in braids / twists for 6-8 weeks at a time and keeping ends healthy with light trims as needed.  I will be co-washing my leave-out hair weekly and using heat only for length checks every 3 mos.  I will continue taking Biotin and upping my water intake to 1 gallon a day.

Weight/Fitness Goals

*Current Weight:* 311
*Goal Weight:* 150
*Current Dress Size:* 26
*Goal Size:* 10-12
*Fitness Goal:* work my way up to 300 minutes of exercise weekly.
*How you will achieve goal:* Start with small changes like cutting out sweets and carbs and start walking for 15-30 minutes a day until I gradually increase exercise to 1 hour a day for 5 days a week.  I will also use My Fitness Pal for weight loss tracing purposes.  If I can somehow loose 10-13 lbs per month (2-3 lbs per week), I can reach my goal in 1 year.

Weight starting pics are below and my hair length starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Dec 31, 2012)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> I'm saving my spot. I'll come back and update my goals and stuff after lunch.
> 
> Yay! I'm so stoked!



So I've finally made my way back and I'm ready to post my stats and get it poppin for 2013.  I just needed to figure out exactly what my goals were and how I was going to accomplish them. 
So here it goes... 

Hair Goals 

Current Length: Grazing APL 
2013 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A
How you will achieve goal: Protective Styling, K.I.S.S. Method, Growth Vitamins 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 171
Goal Weight: 125
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: Squat 250lbs / Bench 150lbs / Run 1.5m in 10min or less / 48 Push ups in 1 min / 56 sit ups in 1 min

So those are my goals.  I look forward to being an active participant in this challenge!


----------



## BGT (Dec 31, 2012)

My progress. I think BSL is somewhere around the gold  I hope to be there by June 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Taina (Dec 31, 2012)

Still felling sick 
Today i can not even talk, my voice is cero, nada ... 
My body doesn't hurt anymore, but i don't really feel like working out, i just need to be in bed.

Awful 2013 start ;__;


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Taina I hope you feel better soon. That is how I've been feeling for the last few days.  Today I'm going to jog...at least one lap (1mile.) I just need to do something. 

BGT that's good progess! I'm hoping to have some progress to show when I take my photos 2 Feb.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 1, 2013)

Alright here are the starting pics for my before body shot and hair pic. So embarrassing lol. Here goes....Please excuse the junk we are in between houses right now. lol


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 1, 2013)

Taina said:


> Still felling sick
> Today i can not even talk, my voice is cero, nada ...
> My body doesn't hurt anymore, but i don't really feel like working out, i just need to be in bed.
> 
> Awful 2013 start ;__;



I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 1, 2013)

I had this dream for the second time that I'm tbl! Its so real lol.

Deep conditioned last night + co washed.

Jogging + p90x is on the agenda today.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 1, 2013)

Hair Goals

Current Length: not sure, just snipped the ends, will update this weekend when i take twists out
2013 Goal Length: APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed, but stretching
Hair type: wool
How you will achieve goal: currently doing a 6 month stretch, regular moisturizing and dc, using MN, protective styling

starting pic as of 12/13/12...this is with unstretched new growth...i cut a little more split ends after this pic...will do another pic after I take twists down


Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 255
Goal Weight: 175
Current Dress Size: 18
Goal Size: 14/16..due to my build, that's the smallest I can go on the bottom
Fitness Goal: to tone up, will get dvd's and attempt to finish a program
How you will achieve goal: Using sparkpeople to track my calories and exercise
I recently lost 40 pounds, but I have gained 15 back


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 1, 2013)

Taina said:


> Still felling sick
> Today i can not even talk, my voice is cero, nada ...
> My body doesn't hurt anymore, but i don't really feel like working out, i just need to be in bed.
> 
> Awful 2013 start ;__;



I hope you feel better...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Taina said:


> Still felling sick
> Today i can not even talk, my voice is cero, nada ...
> My body doesn't hurt anymore, but i don't really feel like working out, i just need to be in bed.
> 
> Awful 2013 start ;__;



Taina I hope you feel better very soon! Rest for now and get well, that's what is important right now.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 1, 2013)

I forgot to post... Started Couch to 5k today.. I struggled a little but felt good...


----------



## chassiecrane (Jan 1, 2013)

I want in

Hair Goals

Current Length: A little past CBL
2013 Goal Length: MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 something, sms
How you will achieve goal: Full year of protective styling, vitamins, hair growth aids (JBCO, MN, etc.), no heat, wig, crochet braids, sew-ins, etc. 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 220
Goal Weight: 130
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 8
Fitness Goal: Finish P90X and 30DS
How you will achieve goal: MyFitnessPal, Zumba, 30DS, P90X, Tons of water, perhaps kickboxing, Atkins and Low GI eating


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ended the year right at the gym with my homegirl last night. Killed legs and went hard on squats because I'm feeling it in my right knee. Got in 20 minutes of core and did over an hour of JD3 with my kiddos.

Still rocking my rollerset from my henna and co-wash on Sunday. Moisture and sealed with Wen and grapeseed oil. Oh yeah this year I'm going I'm going in and Imma go hard!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 1, 2013)

I spent the last night of 2012 tossing my cookies as a result of a stomach bug, but luckily today I'm feeling a bit better- I wanted to get in a kettlebell strength training workout in today but I don't know that I can conjure up the energy.  The positive side of getting is that my calorie count is way down since I can't stomach anything except liquids.  I'm starting off 2013 at 207lbs.  

In terms of hair, I got a relaxer on Friday, I did a search and destroy "trim" today and I also shampooed & conditioned today.  My hair looks and feels good.  I'll deep condition with a protein DC on Thursday.

Starting pics:


----------



## dicapr (Jan 1, 2013)

Day 1 of me eating clean.  I hope to do walk away the pounds later this evening.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 1, 2013)

Taina, feel better-I know exactly what you're going through.


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, I will hop aboard this challenge, so here are my stats:

Hair Goals

Current Length: Full APL
2013 Goal Length: Full BSL or grazing MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: 10-12 week stretches, weekly DCs, bunning, no heat, and vitamins

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 305 
Goal Weight: 110 (ambitious I know, but I'm only 5'1")
Current Dress Size: 26
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: run a 5 K, maximize my muscle strength and definition
How you will achieve goal: I use My Lose It app to track my calorie intake. I'm also making the goal to exercise 120  minutes a day (90 minutes cardio, 30 minutes strength training), 6 days a week. I love lifting weights and can't wait to get stronger with my training!

The attached pic will serve as both my hair and body shot, as you can clearly see the state of my back fat in it.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 1, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> Hey @aliyah7!
> My goal weight is 140-145lbs., I want to see how I'd look at this weight first before deciding to lower my goal weight to 130-135.
> And Im down with joining others that are in my weight class! I like the idea of friendly competitions, anything to keep the motivation/morale up
> Jst tell me where and when to sign up And I'm there!!
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hello D.Lisha, sorry for getting back with you so late. Here's what I was thinking; 

Maybe we could start a little mini challenge starting this Sunday Jan.06,2013.  We'd weigh in on that day and do another weigh in every Sunday for about 2-4 weeks.   No help aids at this point. For
example, no HCG, Appetite suppressants, ect.  Just straight diet and exercise.  See who can lose the most weight in pounds.  If you have any ideas let me know.  I was gonna try and get LondonFog & LadyEuphoria007 to join since they are fairly close to us in weight. 

Let me know.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 1, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007 & londonfog- Hello, I was wondering would you ladies care to join D.Lisha and I for a friendly weight loss mini challenge starting this Sunday Jan.06,2013?  We are all fairly close in weight.  I am also open to any ideas.  Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's my starting picture.  You can see where my hair is as well as all of that extra on and in the back.  2013 let's go!


----------



## grownupnai (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in on the mini challenge.
I*ll post my stats later.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 2, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> @LadyEuphoria007 & @londonfog- Hello, I was wondering would you ladies care to join D.Lisha and I for a friendly weight loss mini challenge starting this Sunday Jan.06,2013? We are all fairly close in weight. I am also open to any ideas. Let me know. Thanks.


 

I am definitely down !! Would you happen to be on MyFitnessPal as well?!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 2, 2013)

aliyah7 Yep I'm in! Sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 2, 2013)

@londonfog I'm Sugar_Berry on MFP.  I'm a vegetarian but will ocassionally eat eggs. 

For Xmas Dh got me the Jawbone Up.  So far I love it.  It's a bracelet pedometor but it also tracks sleep and has a smart alarm and a lot of other cool features.  Great for the office chair warlord that I've become. 

It only works with iPhones or iTouch but it's a really cool device. 

Yesterday I was able to eat a healthier version of all my New Year southern traditional foods.. my dinner came out to be only 260 cals!   

So far I've started the New Year off right! Running this afternoon at Hardin Field and then Belly Dance tonight.


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm off to a good start on my fitness quest! Yesterday I rode 2 miles each way to my mom's house for some good, traditional homemade and healthy boullion soup (a New Year's staple in a Haitian family) after some light warm up stretching. I should be ready to start riding my bike to work in a couple of weeks (3 miles each way), once I get the proper gear to protect my stuff (laptop, work clothes, etc.) from the sudden rain showers we often get down here in Florida.

This morning I did 1 hour on the elliptical before I headed out to work, and tomight I will do another half hour while watching TV after a light dinner before I head to the gym for some light strength training. With my eating plan in place (I'm doing the South Beach Diet), I'm in a good spot for get some encouraging results.

Not much going on with my hair right now. I self-relaxed for the first time in six years this weekend. It came out all right, but I was very rusty and my technique wasn't the best. I may have to do a corrective to get it bone straight, but I will wait until 4 weeks post to see if I can deal with the textlaxed texture before I decide to go ahead and relax again or do the full stretch to March. Other than the texture, I'm loving how nice and soft it is. And now that I'm APL, it's a cinch to pile it up into a high bun and forget about it while I do my workouts. 

Hope you ladies are doing well; happy growing and and shrinking!


----------



## irisak (Jan 2, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 I'm like a day late but I hope I'm not a dollar short lol. Here are my stats 
Hair Goals

Current Length: APL
2013 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: texlaxrd
Hair type: 3c/4a
I will stretching for at least twelve weeks, protective styling,  dc ing weekly, and doing regular (every 6-8 weeks) hardcore protein treatments

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 197
Goal Weight: 140-150
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: I don't really have one. I just need to tone and tighten while I lose weight otherwise my ddd's will look HORRIBLE!
How you will achieve: 1 hour of cardio at least 4 times a week.  I'm also joining weight watchers to hold myself accountable forwhat his in my mouth. Weight training at least 4 times a week.  

Are full body shots and measurements required?


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 2, 2013)

fresh relaxer, I'm less than one week post...good workout today.... 
my eating is not really on point  but I'll work on it
I did have a protein shake though. it sucks to sweat my hair out but hair and health are equally important...


----------



## jalaj (Jan 2, 2013)

Hair Goals

Current Length: A little past shoulders
2013 Goal Length: 4 inches of growth
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: Vitamins, protective styling, moisturizing routine.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 210
Goal Weight: 160
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: cardio/strength workout at least four days a week, healthy eating!


----------



## beebstt (Jan 2, 2013)

BGT can I join? 


*Hair Goals*
Current Length: APL (transitioning)
2013 Goal Length: APL (all natural stretched, healthy and manageable)
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4A
How you will achieve goal: Bunning, leaving my hair alone, perhaps braids or even a sew-in

*Weight/Fitness Goals*
Current Weight: 157 
Goal Weight: 144
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: workout at least 3 days a week
How you will achieve goal: Drink a lot of water, Try to do a least one raw meal a day


----------



## Taina (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the good wishes.
Today i'm feeling a little better, I'm out of the bed finally and i will do something to get some sweat. It will be maybe a  Chalene Johnson video, i really feel better when she is kicking my arse.

No weights yet, i'm afraid a dumbell will pump in my head xD

Regarding hair, I've been applying MN into my scalp ... i plan to do this every night, but yesterday was the second time due to NYE and me not feeling well. AFter my Workout i will do a co-wash ... pretty much needed.

Oh and i wil post body pictures,


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 2, 2013)

So I was looking forward to Belly Dancing tonight... but the Sugar Bowl is on tonight and I have to cheer on my team! I'm about to hit up the track and run a few laps, push ups and squats.  It's cold out there though...ugh...  

I just moved to New Mexico from FL...so I need to get acclimated to this altitude.


----------



## RockCreak (Jan 2, 2013)

I want in this challenge!

Hair Goals

Current Length: almost BSL
2013 Goal Length: WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: not sure
How you will achieve goal: cowashing, dc, moisturizing and seal, dusting, WIGS!!!!

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 220
Goal Weight: 160
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: none per se'!  I do like high impact aerobics.  I would like to be able to hang in there for the full 30 minutes!
How you will achieve goal: Making better, healthier choices, increase my water intake, consume more raw fruits and veggies and eat in moderation.


----------



## BGT (Jan 2, 2013)

I just came back from 45 minutes of cardio. Boy am I out of shape!! But I really like Planet Fitness. I'm going to sign up for a membership. It's only $10/month 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm back with before Pics. 

It's not pretty but wait until you see my after.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 2, 2013)

Checking in did P90x abs...started vegan/vegetarian diet today ( only for month of January) to get a kick start...did 50 jumping jacks and 10 push ups

Just did chicoro prepoo and now DCing with Silk Elements Mega Silk...I will rinse out but not sure what my next steps will be... May put some AOGBP rinse out...


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 2, 2013)

Checking in too lol I went to the gym today and worked out for an hour. Food intake was good today besides my slice of cake. nah my mom made my favorite red velvet lol oh well overall it was a good day.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hair Goals

Ok here goes.....


Current Length: SL
2013 Goal Length: APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: NATURAL
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: CONTINUE PROTECTIVE STYLING, USE HEAT ONCE EVERY TWO MONTHS (blow drying) MOISTURIZE REGULARLY, TAKE VITAMINS, INCREASE WATER INTAKE, INCREASE EXERCISE

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: SIGH...246.2
Goal Weight: 155 - 165
Current Dress Size: 18/20
Goal Size: 10/12
Fitness Goal: TO WEIGH 15 - 20LBS LESS THAN SO, COMPLETE A 5K RUN, TO HAVE FLAT ABS
How you will achieve goal: WEIGHT WATCHERS, WORKOUT EVERY WEEKDAY, GET SUPPORT, REMAIN ACCOUNTABLE, AND DON'T ACCEPT MY OWN EXCUSES. (No Excuses)   

Pics to Come


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 3, 2013)

Given that I haven't eaten for the past 2 days b/c of a stomach bug, i did pretty weel today, took my vitamins and I had 32+oz of water.  I've realized even though I'n not a morning person I'm going have to become enough of one to get my workouts done in the am to ensure that they happen, it's to early in 2013 to be slippin up.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just finished a 15 min kettlebell workout followed by a 10 minute HITT workout, now to make sure my eating doesn't cancel out what I just accomplished .


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 3, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hello D.Lisha, sorry for getting back with you so late. Here's what I was thinking;
> 
> Maybe we could start a little mini challenge starting this Sunday Jan.06,2013. We'd weigh in on that day and do another weigh in every Sunday for about 2-4 weeks. No help aids at this point. For
> example, no HCG, Appetite suppressants, ect. Just straight diet and exercise. See who can lose the most weight in pounds. If you have any ideas let me know. I was gonna try and get LondonFog & LadyEuphoria007 to join since they are fairly close to us in weight.
> ...


 
aliyah7: 
This sounds like a GREAT Idea,I'm definitely down! I'm going to set a reminder on my calendar to weigh-in starting this Sunday.
Also, feel free to add me on myfitnesspal.com: -->Dlisha2pt0


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 3, 2013)

Walked, jogged and stayed paleo today. Hopefully, I'll do some p90x later.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hair: MN mix and M&S ends

Weight: Did the 1wk day 2 C25K walk/ run today... Also did a leg workout from backonpointe/ tumblr


----------



## BGT (Jan 3, 2013)

I did 45 minutes of cardio yesterday (30 min elliptical + 15 minutes bike). Did 35 minutes walking around the track plus 30 minutes of full body strength tonight. I think this is a good plan for me:

Monday: 30 minutes cardio, 15+ minutes strength - upper body
Tuesday: 45 minutes cardio
Wednesday: 30 minutes cardio, 15+ minutes abs
Thursday: 45 minutes cardio
Friday: 30 minutes cardio, 15+ minutes strength - lower body
Saturday: off
Sunday: off

-------------------

I wore my hair down most of the week, enjoying the 1 week post swang.  I'll go back to cowashing and bunning tomorrow.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 4, 2013)

So I am going to the gym today after work for an hour. This will be my second time this week. I am keeping my hair in buns so i dont have to worry about sweating it out. Hopefully i can squeeze two more workouts in this weekend.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm omw to a ww meeting... And ill start waist training soon (I'm just waiting on my corset to come) and my hair is currently braided under a wig.... So far I think I'm off to a good start 

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 4, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I am definitely down !! Would you happen to be on MyFitnessPal as well?!



LadyEuphoria007, D.Lisha, londonfog- Okay ladies. Sunday is our starting day. Remember to post your starting weight in lbs.  Also, when you all get a chance, please share what you all plan on doing for your goals.  I know this is a challenge, but I still want us to help and encourage each other. I want everyone to lose....Weight, I mean.
No, I'm not on FitnessPal at the moment. I might sign up.

Unfortunately, I have been steady gaining since I signed up on this challenge. About 5.5 lbs. I seem to have been gaining weight real easy lately.  NOT GOOD. 
On, the upside I have been doing exercises. 
I know I need to get it right if I want to lose weight for this mini challenge and for good.  I plan to buy my 'diet' food sometime in the next day or two.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 4, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> @LadyEuphoria007, @D.Lisha, @londonfog- Okay ladies. Sunday is our starting day. Remember to post your starting weight in lbs. Also, when you all get a chance, please share what you all plan on doing for your goals. I know this is a challenge, but I still want us to help and encourage each other. I want everyone to lose....Weight, I mean.
> No, I'm not on FitnessPal at the moment. I might sign up.
> 
> *Unfortunately, I have been steady gaining since I signed up on this challenge. About 5.5 lbs. I seem to have been gaining weight real easy lately. NOT GOOD. *
> ...


 
@aliyah7
May I ask what types of exercises are you doing? And what are you eating? If you're doing cardio mixed with strength training, it's possible that you could be gaining muscle mass. This happened to me during the beginning of my weightloss journey......my friend is a personal trainer and he gave me the following advice: "If your goal is to loose weight, you should run. Hit the treadmill for a minimum of 45mins at least 5x's a week and also be sure to keep a close eye on how much protein you're eating since protein builds muscle".
From what point on, I've given up the weights and protein shakes (for now) and I concentrate solely on treadmill running and zumba dancing to slim down....only afterwards will I work on toning up with strength training. So far it's been working


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 4, 2013)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I'm omw to a ww meeting... And ill start *waist training *soon (I'm just waiting on my corset to come) and my hair is currently braided under a wig.... So far I think I'm off to a good start
> 
> Sent from my EVO using LHCF


 
PerfectlyFlawed

Let us know how this works out for ya! I remember when Waist-training was a hot topic on BHM (blackhairmedia.com).  I personally didn't keep up with the thread so I never knew what everyone's ending results were.  But I'm anxious to see yours b/c it's always something I've wanted to try!!


----------



## dicapr (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't forgotten I joined this challenge. My work schedule has been crazy and I have been really tired. I will be posting a workout plan this weekend. Even though I haven't been to the gym I have really improved my diet this week.


----------



## dicapr (Jan 4, 2013)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I'm omw to a ww meeting... And ill start waist training soon (I'm just waiting on my corset to come) and my hair is currently braided under a wig.... So far I think I'm off to a good start
> 
> Sent from my EVO using LHCF



I am planning to waist train with a squeem.  Let me know how your corset works.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 4, 2013)

Today I went to the gym and did 30 minutes of the elliptical and 20 minutes on the bike. I will focus on cardio for the first month and then move up to weights next month. Tomorrow I will wash and steam my hair cause after this week of working out my hair is screaming to be cleansed lol


----------



## Taina (Jan 4, 2013)

Finally felt better today, did not exercise but i lift heavy stuff while on my "end of the year cleaning" (yeah flu got me the last week so could not let the bed). I hope I'm done with the house by sunday while fmy body give this virus the last kick, and start my workouts on monday. Still on my fasting window, food will be in two hours from now.

Yesterday i had a co wash and applied MN at night.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 4, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> @aliyah7
> May I ask what types of exercises are you doing? And what are you eating? If you're doing cardio mixed with strength training, it's possible that you could be gaining muscle mass. This happened to me during the beginning of my weightloss journey......my friend is a personal trainer and he gave me the following advice: "If your goal is to loose weight, you should run. Hit the treadmill for a minimum of 45mins at least 5x's a week and also be sure to keep a close eye on how much protein you're eating since protein builds muscle".
> From what point on, I've given up the weights and protein shakes (for now) and I concentrate solely on treadmill running and zumba dancing to slim down....only afterwards will I work on toning up with strength training. So far it's been working



For the last Week and a half to two weeks I've been doing a Jog/Walk around the block for about 15min in the day. Then on a few nights I'd follow up with Jillian Michaels or Biggest Loser workout during the evening. Both workout videos are Cardio/Strength combos. I hadn't been on a consecutive workout routine in a very long time. So this should be a big change on my body. I've noticed my stomach/waist area seems more slim than before.
My eating; basically Carbs/sugar.  I know my eating plan I am about to implement (Belly Fat Cure or BFC) with fix that. My maintainance plan would be the BFC with Veggies and Fruits and a little more Complex carbs implemented.  I just need this extra weight off first.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 4, 2013)

BGT said:


> I did 45 minutes of cardio yesterday (30 min elliptical + 15 minutes bike). Did 35 minutes walking around the track plus 30 minutes of full body strength tonight. I think this is a good plan for me:
> 
> Monday: 30 minutes cardio, 15+ minutes strength - upper body
> Tuesday: 45 minutes cardio
> ...



Good routine I think in a few weeks I might increase to five days a week and be off on the weekend. Maybe strength training two days a week.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 4, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> PerfectlyFlawed
> 
> Let us know how this works out for ya! I remember when Waist-training was a hot topic on BHM (blackhairmedia.com).  I personally didn't keep up with the thread so I never knew what everyone's ending results were.  But I'm anxious to see yours b/c it's always something I've wanted to try!!





dicapr said:


> I am planning to waist train with a squeem.  Let me know how your corset works.



I will make sure to keep you guys updated

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi ladies! 

I think I'm over the altitude issues for the most part so next week I plan to beef up my cardio. I was doing about 30 mins but I'm going to bump it up to 45-60mins 5x a week.  I have belly dance on Sat and after this week I may switch it to Mon & Wed so that I can hit up the cardio Kick boxing class Sat instead. 

I have to maintain a level of muscular strength so I will continue to do my push-ups sit-ups lunges and squats Mon Wed & Friday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2013)

dicapr said:


> I am planning to waist train with a squeem.  Let me know how your corset works.



dicapr I've been wearing a squeem for about a month. I think I need the next size down now. I see more definition in my waist and I'm down an inch.

As for this challenge,  I've been consistent at the gym. This week I haven't been since Monday due to holidays. Yesterday dd was sick so had to stay home. I will probably get back in there on Sunday. 

My hair is doing well. I have it in twists bunned up. I've been experimenting with MN as a growth aid. I will wash and dc tomorrow.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 5, 2013)

Today I completed week1 day 3 couch 2 5k... I might do abs latter

Before I went to walk/run I put my chicoro prepoo with plastic cap with my head wrap then I came come out my garlic treatment on and proceeded with monthly shampoo regimen

I'm eating vegan this month... I  need to go to Whole Food for sweets besides fruit..I need chocolate


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 5, 2013)

Hair Goals

Current Length: NL
2013 Goal Length: Full SL (slow grower)
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: air drying, roller setting and phony bunning.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 160
Goal Weight: 140-145
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: Back to running condition (cardio, core and leg strength) for summer to run 5K and 10K and maybe half-marathon


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't updated since I joined so I will be back today or tomorrow with lots of info.


----------



## jalaj (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok - just wanted to get in a little update.

Weight - I finally got batteries for my scale and I weighed-in at 214.8 pounds (a little heavier than I thought I was).  I worked out for 20 minutes on Jan 1st - tonight and for the next 3 more days, I will do the same workout.  I made an effort to cut my portions but I think I will have to cut our sweets completely in order to get a jump on weight loss.

Hair - Ugggh!  I hate to sound so negative so soon into this challenge but my hair is driving my NUTS!  Although I've been natural since 2000 I just started trying to properly maintain my hair in June (2012).  I was doing ok until I did a henna treatment.  It took almost 2 months for my hair to stop feeling like straw.  It's still not as soft as it should be and yesterday I washed it and did a length check for this challenge.  But once dry, my hair is still leaning toward DRY!  I haven't given up, I will continue to try and find a regimen/products that work for me but boy am I tired of this!

Ok enough venting.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 5, 2013)

Walked and p90x today.
Need to stay strict with paleo.

Deep conditioned and roller set yesterday.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Jan 5, 2013)

Current Length: Dusting SL
2013 Goal Length: Full SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Texlaxed
Hair type: 4b
How you will achieve goal: DC's, Protein treatments, Henna, rollerset/rod setting, braid outs, twists (once I figure out how to do a decent one.)

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: I don't weigh myself but I'm sure its too much
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: To make exercise and clean eating a lifestyle


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 5, 2013)

My mom and I are starting our 21 day (modified for me) Daniel Fast tomorrow. http://www.daniel-fast.com/ I'll do my first way-in in the A.M before breakfast. I'm so excited!


----------



## BGT (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone on My Fitness Pal? I'm dford5.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess I could do this. I'm already working on both kind of. 

Current Length: Grazing CB
2013 Goal Length: At least grazing APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Texlaxed on bottom half, natural on top
Hair type: 4b
How you will achieve goal: Box braids, lots of moisture from misting with water/glycerin. My hair hates protein. It loves ceramides, however. I will use these in my DC when I take my braids out to redo them. I'm going to avoid heat. I think I will do a length check once this summer, so I will straighten with heat then, but then back to box braids.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 180
Goal Weight: 140... 5 pounds a month would be ideal
Current Dress Size: 8 -10
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: I have been extremely sedentary for the past few years. I need to have more energy. I need to kick my metabolism back into gear if I can to lead a more active lifestyle. I need to get in shape increasing endurance during exercise. I need to get toned too. I want to get down to the weight I was before, but get more toned in my triceps and obliques besides getting some ab definition back. Also, I can't stand my thighs rubbing together. 

I don't really know how I'm going to lose the weight, though, and I'm not confident that I can. I do have a two year membership at a gym and I am trying to go twice a week for Zumba. I have Pilates tapes at home that I like to do. I don't eat terrible things, but I'm not sure if I can afford better things or enjoy them. 

A major reason my metabolism is probably so shot (besides my recent inactivity) is because I often starve myself unintentionally (response to stress) and then eat a lot. I need clean, balanced nutrition and to take my supplement regularly since I'm iron deficient.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 6, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I haven't updated since I joined so I will be back today or tomorrow with lots of info.



Hey, jprayze, good to see you hear!


----------



## Haddasah (Jan 6, 2013)

Im not even going to try to beat around the bush...I totally fell off this challenge. Christmas came, then my sister's birthday, visiting family, baby niece supposed to coming soon...I haven't exercised  since Christmas! Getting back on it starting tomorrow, hitting the gym! I have been toying with the idea of doing a juice cleanse. 

Hair-> Well, I need to up my regimen, I want to hit WSL early this year. I thinking of using 1 line of products


----------



## Haddasah (Jan 6, 2013)

^ wow, sorry for all the typos


----------



## Tangles (Jan 6, 2013)

I would love to join...I really need to do better this year.


Hair Goals

Current Length: Full Shoulder
2013 Goal Length: Grazing or full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: Continue to keep my hair moisturized and stretched when I'm not in braids...My loose hair frightens me 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 210
Goal Weight: 145-155
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: I would love to join a running club but sadly my knee says no., so I will do a lot of exercise videos, strength train, and I would like to start taking Yoga classes. I am currently a member of WW but I fell off during the holidays so, gotta get back to trackin'.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome Tangles


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 6, 2013)

@LadyEuphoria007, @londonfog, @D.Lisha-
Okay ladies, today is our first weigh in day. Here's my info:

Todays weight: 169lbs

Exercise Plan: Cardio: 6x Week Abs: 3x Week
Sunday: 15min Walk/Jog in the Morning/Noon + 20min Workout Video In the Evening
Mon: 15min Walk/Jog in the Morning/Noon + 20min Workout Video In the Evening + Abs
Tue: 15min Walk/Jog in the Morning/Noon + 20min Workout Video In the Evening
Wed: 15min Walk/Jog in the Morning/Noon + 20min Workout Video In the Evening+Abs
Thur: 15min Walk/Jog in the Morning/Noon + 20min Workout Video In the Evening
Fri: 15min Walk/Jog in the Morning/Noon + 20min Workout Video In the Evening+Abs
Saturday: REST

Eating Plan: 
The Belly Fat Cure: Basically BFC focuses on the numbers 15 & 6. No more than 15g of sugar a day and no more than 6 servings of carbs a day. One serving of carbs is 5-20 grams of.  I've tried this before and got pretty good results.
Eating times: 1pm, 4pm & 7pm

And not to forget....LOTS OF WATER! Around 11-12 cups.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2013)

How can I add the fitness pal ticker to my signature?

Downloaded a couch to 5k app.. RunDouble. It looks pretty cool. I guess I can add this to my Zumba and pilates. I go to centergy once a week, too. That is more for relaxation and stretching, though.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 6, 2013)

So this weekend was busy. Basketball with my son and went to my friends house for brunch. She cooked some yummy fatty foods. No time to work out. Then today I took my son swimming and now I am going to wash, deep condition, and bun my hair. I have a date tonight. So I Will have yesterday be my one cheat day for the week. I know we are supposed to have one a week or at least one cheat meal. Tomorrow back to the gym and I am so ready.


----------



## Tangles (Jan 6, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> Welcome Tangles



LadyEuphoria007 Thank you for the welcome... this what I may need later in the year:hardslap:


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2013)

Today's weight: 178

Exercise regimen:
Mondays- Zumba (hour class)
Tuesdays- Centergy (hour class) and a Winsor Pilates video
Wednesdays- Couch-to-5k
Thusdays- Zumba (hour class) and a Winsor Pilates video
Fridays- Couch-to-5k
Saturdays- Winsor Pilates video
Sundays- Couch-to-5k

I'm drinking 50oz (3 bottles) of water a day right now. I will increase it to 67.6oz (4 bottles) this week and 84.5oz (5 bottles) the next week. That's close to half my weight in water, which is my goal. I will adjust if I lose a little.

I need a meal plan.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 6, 2013)

May I join? I was kind of doing this anyway...

Hair Goals

Current Length: SL
2013 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4 A/B (i really don't know)
How you will achieve goal: Vitamins, Water, Weekly DC, CoWashing 1-2x a Week, braids or wigging

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 206
Height: 5' 7'
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: 14-16
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: Just want to be healthy and staying away from getting back on high blood pressure pills and treatment. 

I know my diet is my biggest downfall. So I am working on avoiding processed and fast foods, and Pepsi (my addiction). I do Zumba, Bokwa and non-contact boxing classes at least 3-5x a week. Trying to push myself to do some calisthenics at home, like while watching TV or after my kids go to bed.

It would be so nice to have a fitness buddy offline to help motivate each other. Everyone I know around me are workaholics.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 6, 2013)

Are there specific rules to this challenge?


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mini-Challenge Check In:*
Todays' Weight: (Please See Attached Pic)

Weightloss Plan: 
Monday: 15min. Treadmill Run + Zumba Class (1hr)
Alternate Monday Regimen: Outdoor or Indoor Walk/Run for 45min.

Tuesday: 15min. Treadmill Run + Zumba Class (1hr)
Alternate Tuesday Regimen: Outdoor or Indoor walk/Run for 45min.

Wednesday: 15min. Treadmill Run + Zumba Class (1hr)
Alternate Wednesday Regimen: Outdoor or Indoor Walk/Run for 45min.

Thursday: 15min. Treadmill Run + Zumba Class (1hr)
Alternate Thursday Regimen: Outdoor or Indoor walk/Run for 45min.

Friday: 15min. Treadmill Run + Zumba Class (1hr)
Alternate Friday Regimen: Outdoor or Indoor Walk/Run for 45min.

Saturday: (Optional) 25-min. Run Outdoor/Indoor

Sunday: (Optional 25-min. Run Outdoor/Indoor

Meal plan: 1200 Calorie Allowance
-Cutting back on Pork
-NO Soda/Carbonated Drinks
-More protein (Fish, Fish, Fish!!!)
-Incorporate Meal Replacements (Herbalife Shakes)
-NO fast or Fried Foods
-More Fruit


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 6, 2013)

weighed in today at 125.8 

will be going hard this week with cardio etc...


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 6, 2013)

I've done some walking this week but nowhere near what I am capable of. Eating was horrible...will focus more this week.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 7, 2013)

Who else is doing p90x everyday?


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mini Challenge Check In

Today's Weight: 173.8

Weekly W/o:
Mon- Fri: Cardio 1hr 
Mon/Wed/Fri: Body Weight Strength Trng 60push ups / 100 Squats or Lunges / 3 sets of 1 min planks 
Sat: Cardio 30 mins & Belly Dance for 1hr 
Sunday: Rest & Recovery 

Eating Plan: 1640 Cals
Each meal will have: Protein, complex carb & fresh fruit or veggie
Drink 64oz water 
Eat every 2.5 hrs
Cheat meal on Sunday

Hair: 
Vitamins / protective styling

I'm a vegetarian. Add me on MFP if you have it.
Sugar_Berry

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while:

I finally signed up with MyFitnessPal, so I'll be able to log and track everything I'm doing as far as weight and exercise.

Running low on hair products, but I am also strapped for cash. Waiting on a check from financial aid(I've been emailing and I cannot seem to get a response for some reason)...I just reordered the Rosewater/Glycerin hairspray from Vitacost. I need to buy more conditioner and essential oils. I've also had Kinky Twists in for about a week, but I have yet to take a picture, i will this week.

Also I'm shopping for a new Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamin, they discontinued the Origin brand I buy from Target


----------



## BGT (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm weighing in Wednesday but after that I may weigh in every 2 weeks or every month. I get defeated when I work super hard but only lose .5 lb even if I may be gaining muscle.

I just signed up for a membership at Planet Fitness. You can't beat $10/month for unlimited training and a cool environment.


----------



## thiathia (Jan 7, 2013)

Hair Goals

Current Length: SL
2013 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:Texlaxed
Hair type: 4ab
How you will achieve goal: cowashing, dcing regularly, bunning daily and maxi hair vitamins.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 150
Goal Weight: 120
Current Dress Size: 6
Goal Size: 2 but might settle for 4
Fitness Goal: walk/run at leat 2-3 miles per day on treadmill and do full push ups.
How you will achieve goal:  Eating more, drinking 2 liters of water, exercising 5 time a day and juicing.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 7, 2013)

So last night is when I composed that message... I feel asleep with the app open mid post. 

Another goal is to get enough sleep. 7hrs and walk at least 10,000 steps throughout the day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 7, 2013)

BGT 

I know exactly what you are talking about! I get that same feeling too but to combat it I just weigh everyday. I have to see the daily fluctuations to know that it's really not (that) indicative of what O ate or did at the gym that week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 7, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> So last night is when I composed that message... I feel asleep with the app open mid post.
> 
> *Another goal is to get enough sleep*. 7hrs and walk at least 10,000 steps throughout the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
^^ This is something else I need to add to my regimen
Thanks for that @LadyEuphoria007
Sleep in fact, plays a MAJOR role in weightloss


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

*Todays weight*: 164.5 lbs

*Exercise Plan:*

*Sunday:* REST
*Monday*
Lunch: Couch to 5K (I’m in week 5 already) on the treadmill, Leg & Butt weight machines, 
Evening: Ab, Legs, & Butt, jump rope for 30 minutes 
*Tuesday*
Lunch: Couch to 5K on the treadmill, Leg & Butt weight machines, 
Evening: Ab, Legs, & Butt, jump rope for 30 minutes
*Wednesday*
Lunch: Couch to 5K on the treadmill, Leg & Butt weight machines, 
Evening: Ab, Legs, & Butt, jump rope for 30 minutes
*Thursday*
Lunch: Couch to 5K on the treadmill, Leg & Butt weight machines, 
Evening: Ab, Legs, & Butt, jump rope for 30 minutes 
*Friday*
Lunch: Couch to 5K on the treadmill, Leg & Butt weight machines, 
Evening: Ab, Legs, & Butt, jump rope for 30 minutes
*Saturday:*
Ab, Legs, & Butt, jump rope for 30 minutes

*Eating Plan:*
Drinking 84-90 ounces of water daily. Maintaining 1500 & below in calories a day.  Not eating after 6:30 pm. Eating small snacks in between meals (raw veggies, fruit & low carb snacks). Steering clear of non-healthy snacks! LOL!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 7, 2013)

_Originally Posted by jprayze (11/10/12)_
_Hey ladies!!!_

_Hair Goals_
_Current Length: APL_
_2013 Goal Length: BSL then MBL_
_Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural_
_Hair type: 3 B/C_
_How you will achieve goal: regular DCs, tea rinses, MN, PSing, limit heat, and may add some sulfur to my regimen in 2013_

_Weight/Fitness Goals_
_Current Weight: 142.8_
_Goal Weight: 125_
_Current Dress Size: 10_
_Goal Size: 6-8_
_Fitness Goal:_
_How you will achieve goal: Drinking lots of water, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and regular exercise._

----- 
*I weigh more today than when I started -- 151.8.* Between the holidays and my birthday last week, I ate way too much! SMH 

I will have weekly weight checkins because I need it.

On a better note, I got my first PS for the year. I love it-- Sengalease twists. I've been alternating my MN oil mix with Liquid Gold (sulfur) every day this year. I've also been taking my vitamins. I will check in for my hair in about 2 months! I'm happy to have my hair hidden because I'm tempted to check my length way too much.


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 7, 2013)

So it's day seven and when I stepped on the scale this morning, it shows I've lost 14 pounds.  I'm sure it's because I'm a really big girl (starting weight 305), but it still made me feel good to see that number. I just hope that I can keep the momentum going when it slows down to 1 or 2 pounds per week.

Didn't get to wash and DC my hair this weekend, so it's on my to-do list for tonight, then to bed for some much-needed shut eye.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 7, 2013)

I tried my juicer yesterday. It was fun. I think I can substitute a few meals with a juice for now, but I want to plan to a few days of juice fasting each week. 

I'm keeping track of my food on myfitnesspal to see what I'm actually doing right now before I decide on a meal plan. I'm trying to target 1510 calories a day. I went over yesterday by 18 calories and like 50 carbs.

Trying to regularly take my daily vitamins. Haven't drank much water thus far, but I need at least 50.7oz (3 bottles), if I don't meet my new 67.6 goal (4 bottles).

I notice that quite a few of us are on myfitnesspal.com. Should we all be friends on there like one big happy fam!?


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 7, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> I tried my juicer yesterday. It was fun. I think I can substitute a few meals with a juice for now, but I want to plan to a few days of juice fasting each week.
> 
> I'm keeping track of my food on myfitnesspal to see what I'm actually doing right now before I decide on a meal plan. I'm trying to target 1510 calories a day. I went over yesterday by 18 calories and like 50 carbs.
> 
> ...


 
That's a good idea.  We should all post our user names.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 7, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> I tried my juicer yesterday. It was fun. I think I can substitute a few meals with a juice for now, but I want to plan to a few days of juice fasting each week.
> 
> I'm keeping track of my food on myfitnesspal to see what I'm actually doing right now before I decide on a meal plan. I'm trying to target 1510 calories a day. I went over yesterday by 18 calories and like 50 carbs.
> 
> ...



Great job!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, as far as hair, I only plan on heating it once this year. I have a new plan and it incorporates new products, which is okay with me because I do not have a lot of products right now in efforts to not become a pj. I legitimately need new things. I'm pretty happy that I haven't bought new products in about a year... 

I'm in box braids until then. I lightly moisturize often, but it pretty low maintenance. I rebaid every 2 or 3 months. I recently rebraided the top after about 2 months. I don't feel like rebraiding the rest just yet. I'm going to wait until another two months probably lol.

Eta: my name on myfitnesspal is jessicaloreal... Let me know or lhcf name if u add me so I can keep up with whose who


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mini Challenge Ladies: @LadyEuphoria007, @londonfog, @D.Lisha-
hey thanks for your entries. I was beginning to think yall forgot or quit.
I love all you'alls plans. So good to see everyone trying hard and pushing themselves.



LadyEuphoria007 said:


> @BGT
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about! I get that same feeling too but to combat it I just weigh everyday. I have to see the daily fluctuations to know that it's really not (that) indicative of what O ate or did at the gym that week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Aww Man, I thought I was like one of the only few who weighed almost everyday.  Really trying to go a week now. Too much weighing can sometimes discourage me (If I'm staying on track, that is).

@londonfog- What exactly is Couch to 5K. I can assume it's from going from a couch potato to running/walking 5K?


----------



## BGT (Jan 7, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Mini Challenge Ladies: @LadyEuphoria007, @londonfog, @D.Lisha-
> hey thanks for your entries. I was beginning to think yall forgot or quit.
> I love all you'alls plans. So good to see everyone trying hard and pushing themselves.
> 
> ...



C25K is a weekly plan the increasing your running intervals until you're running for 20 minutes straight.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

aliyah7 - What BGT said lol!  It's a series of running/walking about 3Xs a week to either build distance or time (depending on the plan that you choose). By the end of week 5 you're supposed to be able to do 2 miles & so forth for the rest of the weeks until you can complete the entire 3.1 miles (5k). I'm doing the distance plan now just to be able to run the whole 5k & will then be working on the timed part so that I can speed up my running. I don't space out my days though like 3Xs a week. I keep going & just start my next week one right after the other because I ain't got time for all that walking on the treadmill .


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 7, 2013)

londonfog- Thanks for the explanation. That's cool cause I have been doing something similar without even knowing about the Couch to 5K.  Only thing for me is that, I don't even know the distance I'm running. I just walk/jog around my block. It takes me on average 13-15min.  Last night for the first time, I jogged the whole distance.  BUT...It was at a slower pace jog than when I would walk/jog.  My husband and I were trying to decide which method was better. The slightly quicker Walk/Jog or the Slower continuous jog.  We decided for the continuous slow jog, then just work on speed and distance gradually.   
How are you tracking your distance?  I could have my husband drive around the block and tell me about how far it is.

Oh londonfog- I did join MFP my username is: greatyear2013; trying to understand on how to get around the site; so much stuff there.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm starting to see small changes  .
Messed up today by eating two slices of wheat bread. Going to have to make up for that.

Next time I wash, I'm doing an Aphogee 2 step, and moisture deep condition. Don't know how I will style just yet...maybe I'll set it on wavers.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 7, 2013)

Weight:  I did Couch to 5K wk2/day1 it was a struggle. I also did ab ripper X. I weighed in on Sunday lost a pound. Still eating vegetarian/vegan.

Hair: I'm still wigging it. Will co-wash Wednesday, still using MN every other day and sulfur oil mix in between.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 7, 2013)

today, i thought i was going to go to Zumba, I ended up in Power, which is an hour class that uses the weight bar. I figure it's strength training, although I don't know how useful it will be to weight loss. I sense that some "muscle" weight gain is going to be happening. It is only once a week, though. I could do this on Monday instead of two Zumba a week. 

I only used 7.5 for bar and 5lb weights for... like handheld weights. i think they were calling them donuts. idk. i did okay, but i hope to really do some work on my triceps. my triceps are terrible. the rest of the body gets worked doing all the other things i'm doing. i need tricep work. 

as for my hair. 

i actually bought hairbands to put the box braids into a ponytail. i have kanekalon hair in, but i still don't want to use hairbands. i hate them. i'm having post traumatic stress from hair getting twisted around them and seeing broken strands from the "ouchless" cutting my dehydrated hair. i really need to focus on hydration, but i still don't like ponytails. they'll do for workout, though.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 7, 2013)

sigh...i really haven't been paying attention to my health or exercise.... 
but i did manage to walk some today
tomorrow i think i am gonna take these kinky twists out and wash and dc my hair.. and then put some regular twists in...don't like the kinky hair
i will attempt to walk 2 miles tomorrow


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

aliya7 - I measure my distance on the treadmill. I won't start training outside until early spring since its so cold where I'm at. Theres actually a watch type deal that I'll be getting at that time that measures distance while you're running.  Driving around the block would defintely be a way to measure the distance though! I'll send you a request on MFP.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 7, 2013)

I did really well with food today. Only I was three grams over on fat.. Maybe I should check out the fitness section on this forum. I never venture from the hair section when I'm here. I was scared to even post here, but that has changed a little.


----------



## BGT (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm burned about 400 calories at the gym and had my dinner (baked cod and broccoli) planned out, only to walk in to my brother frying fish for the NCAAF championship.  So I had my planned dinner with a few french fries, a Bud Light lime-a-rita (which is just 220 calories!) and still had a 350 calorie deficit.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 8, 2013)

I took Zumba yesterday. I feel really good now i have to three more workouts in.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 8, 2013)

Weights last night. Cardio today. Hamstrings and butt on fire this morning.

Moisturizer and sealed last night. Parted my hair and put S-curl and olive oil on the newgrowth to keep it soft. Slicked down edges with AVG and tied down with a scarf for a bun today.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 8, 2013)

Body pump this a.m. and twistout puff for work today.
Also gonna do Zumba this p.m.

Just had breakfast, overnight oats .5 cup, with blueberries and a apple banana and an omelette wrap (homemade)


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 8, 2013)

Mixed bag boxing tonight (did it yesterday too). My push-ups on my knuckles are getting much better and I didn't tire out to easy this time. I see/feel the improvement! 

Not much going on with my hair. Washed and DC'ed on Sunday, so I'm braided up under my ole faithful wig. Will Co-wash tonight after working out.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 8, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Weight: I did Couch to 5K wk2/day1 it was a struggle. I also did ab ripper X. I weighed in on Sunday lost a pound. Still eating vegetarian/vegan.
> 
> Hair: I'm still wigging it. Will co-wash Wednesday, still using MN every other day and sulfur oil mix in between.


 
I plan to start Couch to 5K with my friend next week.  Hopefully the buddy system will help!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I plan to start Couch to 5K with my friend next week.  Hopefully the buddy system will help!



That's great! Can't wait to hear about your success. I'm using the iPhone App. Buddy system would be great.


----------



## Taina (Jan 8, 2013)

HAIR :
Been consistent with my regimen, my MN mix and PS for the whole last week. Sunday made a braid out. I will do a Co-wash tomorrow, my hair is again in a PS since yesterday night.

WEIGHT:
Yesterday reinstalled my home gym so I can start with my workouts. I do train at home, the routine I've planned is based on Destroying the fat (i guess is the name in english) writen by Thibadeau. The diet i'm doing is just IF, having one big meal per day, a low carb big meal (i will keep a low carb diet if not affect my workouts)

I weight myself everyday, i know it fluctuates so that's why i get the weight trend in a Android App. I don't do measures, but as soon as i get below the 100kgs i will start doing so. I will be writing my weight everyday in the thread 

*January 2013*
07 - 118.7kgs // 261.1lib
08 - 118.1kgs // 259.8lib


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey ladies! 

Yesterday I was able to get 1hr of cardio, 50 push ups, but I only did 75 squats..  After that hour my legs were shot. Ended the night with belly dance class so overall it was a good day.  I ate about 2000 cals...still didn't hit my net goal but I was stuffed and sleepy. 

Today I will do my cardio in the afternoon... trail running! Yay! 

londonfog I have a love hate relationship with jump ropes.. lol that's hardcore girl 

koolkittychick 14lbs is amazing! Way to go! Keep up the hard work! 

apple_natural great job on the calories! 

aliyah7 I'm going to try really really hard to only weigh myself on Sunday this week... 

I'm stoked to be back belly dancing... I haven't really lost any of my moves either...


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 8, 2013)

tania I have an app that I track on daily too... I just have to know! lol 

IDK how I'm going to make it till Sunday.


----------



## Taina (Jan 8, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> @tania I have an app that I track on daily too... I just have to know! lol
> 
> IDK how I'm going to make it till Sunday.



I know!! 
For me is a very important part of my routine. And is not that I think the weight is more important than the bf% od body meassures cause I know better than that, but is something I do to motivate myself as well.

So already made my trainning, it was hard causa i have 4 months I don't lift anything. Today worked my lengs hamstrings and quads and also did the 20 minute workout from Turbo Jam ... died after that  but felt soooooo gooooood


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 8, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> @aliyah7 I'm going to try really really hard to only weigh myself on Sunday this week...



I sat there and let myself weigh today (two days since weigh-in). I actually gained a pound. I was like WHAT!!!??
I know it doesn't seem like much, but I've done this diet before and would normally lose like 4-6 in like two to three days.

I have only been walk/jogging once a day for about 15min. since I started the Mini Challenge, been too tired to do much more exercise. I believe it's due to my low calorie diet. Around 1200 calories.

I don't know, I thought about maybe finishing out this week with this diet then move on to my HCG alternative drops. Just a thought.  I just want this weight off quick while I'm into it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking in: Hair seems to be doing ok. I did a light protein treatment because I thought I was seeing some broken hairs. I don't know if the issue has been corrected. I've been wearing it in twists and Celie braids under a satin cap and beanie, so yeah.

As for working out: *sigh* My daughter hasn't been feeling very well, so no gym for me for the past couple days. I've been doing ok with my clean eating and drinking water though. I did just have some french fries, but I'm not sweating it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 8, 2013)

I got my house all nice and clean the first week of the year. School is back in, it's time to focus on my workouts. I plan to burn 2,000 calories through cardio this week.  I track calories burned using my Polar HRM. I also have to figure out what I'm going to do with my hair when I start going to the gym again. I love working out at home because its whatever, but I have to be concerned with how I look to a degree when I go to the gym. :crazy:

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 8, 2013)

I like all this talk of running. I ran a 5K in November and I've been a bum since then! 

You lovely ladies are inspiring me! 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Jan 8, 2013)

Knocked out another 45 min of cardio tonight. Want to try the 30 min circuit room at Planet Fitness tomorrow.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 8, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I like all this talk of running. I ran a 5K in November and I've been a bum since then!
> 
> You lovely ladies are inspiring me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF



hmph!!!! i can't run to the mailbox!!!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

Weight: This is the leg workout I completed today: http://backonpointe.tumblr.com/post/38892922806. I'm not drinking enough water during the day and I'm getting munchies at night.

Hair: I used my sulfur mix and Nexxus biotin creme, M&S ends


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 9, 2013)

P90x and jogging complete.
Head is still not done. Lol.
But its ok bc I MIGHT go swimming tom.

Abs and purchasing healthy snacks are on the to-do list.


----------



## Amante (Jan 9, 2013)

Joining!

Hair Goals:

Current Length: 10 inches all over (about APL)
2013 Goal Length: Bra-strap length or 14 inches
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: no heat, vitamins, 365 PS, weekly DCs

Weight/Fitness Goals

Highest Weight: 166/ 75
Current Weight: 142/ 64.7
Goal Weight: 125/57
Current Dress Size: 8/9
Goal Size: 5/6
Fitness Goal: Exercise everyday
How you will achieve goal: Clean eating, IF, Green Smoothies, and Insanity

Update: 2nd week of Round 2 Insanity. Off to complete Cardio Recovery. Clean Eating has been on since the new year. I'll be doing an IF on Thursday morning  until Friday night. Who's up for a high raw diet?

As for hair, keeping these box braids until March 1. Less is best. Deep conditioning with heat + retread today. It always leaves my hair so soft and shiny.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> hmph!!!! i can't run to the mailbox!!!



I couldn't either at one time. I did something similar to the "Couch to 5K" thing some years back, but it was my own plan. I first worked on walking for an  hour straight and then I started adding small runs. I would walk 10 minutes, then run for 1 minute, then walk until I could catch my breath, repeat. I kept adding run time as I got stronger. The next thing you know I was running for 30 minutes straight. I would get out there 3 - 4 days per week.

I have to do the exact same thing to get back into running shape now!  I call it walk/jogging, I say it as one word. "I'm going walk/jogging today"


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2013)

BGT said:


> Anyone on My Fitness Pal? I'm dford5.





aliyah7 said:


> Hey, jprayze, good to see you hear!





apple_natural said:


> How can I add the fitness pal ticker to my signature?
> 
> Downloaded a couch to 5k app.. RunDouble. It looks pretty cool. I guess I can add this to my Zumba and pilates. I go to centergy once a week, too. That is more for relaxation and stretching, though.



I'm on MyFitnessPal - I just re-activated my account today.

I have a Polar Heart Rate Monitor FT-80 and a bluetooth sensor that I can use to capture my workout stats. I will see if I can get it to work this morning. 

I'll come back here later today to find all the MFP members in this challenge.  I like this site because it can capture my workout data from my Polar unit + I need accountability right now badly.

Please add me to MFP I'm AtlantaJJ


----------



## BGT (Jan 9, 2013)

I lost 3 lbs since my last weigh in. I want to be excited but it's hard knowing I was 40 lbs smaller 2 years ago and was trying to lose then.  I can't really be excited until I hit 15+ because I gain 3 lbs easily with my period.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 9, 2013)

So I got a tablet for my birthday (yay me!) and went wild on free Google apps even weight tracking and fitness ones like Noom which has been talked about on talk shows. I started doing bodyweight exercises and random in home cardio so I won't have an excuse if I don't feel up to the gym. Pair that up to more bunning and fixing my diet, this year is up to a good start.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2013)

I boosted my treadmill run up to 2 miles yesterday and did it again today!!  I knew if I could do it yesterday then I would today too but I think my carbs that I eat before hand made the difference.  I usually do 1 packet of instant oatmeal about 45 minutes to an hour before and that has a pretty decent amount of carbs for my energy to run. I ate oatmeal yesterday and I was able to run 2 miles without too much self encouragement.  Well today I had about a cup of some mixed fruit & a boiled egg an hour before which the fruit has way more carbs than the oatmeal does. HECK NAWW !!!! I was struggling at a half a mile and didn't think I was gonna make it a whole mile let alone 2 of them.  I had to zone out & listen to fast music the whole time but I pushed myself.  Back to the oatmeal it is for the rest of my runs. 

It wasn't that I felt weighed down or anything and I definitely wasn't hungry but I sure didn't feel like something was right.  Not too sure what happened on that one.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 9, 2013)

Zumba today!!!! I had a coworker tell me that i eat so healthy. Lol i was like i am trying to girl lol


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 9, 2013)

Zumba canceled so i did 30 min on the elliptical. I am glad week two i am starting to get a little of my energy back.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 9, 2013)

Weight: completed Week2/Day2 Couch 2 5K

Hair: Co-washed today in my cornrows


----------



## BGT (Jan 9, 2013)

I forgot that I weighed in at 210 in October so I'm actually down 8 lbs total and not just 3 like I thought.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 10, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I usually do 1 packet of instant oatmeal about 45 minutes to an hour before and that has a pretty decent amount of carbs for my energy to run. I ate oatmeal yesterday and I was able to run 2 miles without too much self encouragement.  Well today I had about a cup of some mixed fruit & a boiled egg an hour before which the fruit has way more carbs than the oatmeal does. HECK NAWW !!!! I was struggling at a half a mile and didn't think I was gonna make it a whole mile let alone 2 of them.  I had to zone out & listen to fast music the whole time but I pushed myself.  Back to the oatmeal it is for the rest of my runs.
> 
> It wasn't that I felt weighed down or anything and I definitely wasn't hungry but I sure didn't feel like something was right.  Not too sure what happened on that one.



Hmm, Since I started my eating plan, I noticed I felt too weak to do all my certain exercises.  I am basically doing a low carb, low sugar diet. (Well, at least I was for a few days.) I see most the ladies on here are doing lots of exercising and jogging, etc, but  then I noticed that they are also eating like 1600-2000 calories. 
Looks like I may need to change up my plan a little to see what will work better. I DO NOT like feeling too weak to exercise!
Got off the bandwagon a couple days and ate crazy, But want to get back focused. Keep trying to find something that will work. 

Good success to ALL!


----------



## Taina (Jan 10, 2013)

Hair : Today i put my hair in twists, smaller than usual. I hope they can stay on untill next weekend, is easier to apply my MN when in twists

Here's a picture






Weight : Did not workout today as i went to bed at 5:00am so sleep untill 6pm and did not have time, but diet and fasting hours were ok

*January 2013*
07 - 118.7kgs // 261.1lib
08 - 118.1kgs // 259.8lib 
09 - 117.1kgs // 257.2lib


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 10, 2013)

I did Jillian Michael's 6 week 6-pack this morning. I'm so excited because my Polar HRM tracks my calories through an app that connects to MyFitnessPal. This helps me actually get in my workouts because I'm in to statistics.  I need to burn 2,000 calories this week so I'll hit that goal.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't check in last week but I am on point! I ate well and began running my couch to 10K app three days a week (tues., thurs., sat.) and bootcamp in the am, three days a week (mon. , wed., and friday). 

I completed 2-5K's and 1-10K race a year ago but I need to regain my running endurance. However, since I'm not a true beginner I'm running two of the days at a time; so six days over the course of three days. Totally manageable and I'm loving the challenge.  
I'm in the MN challenge and using Wild Growth Oil in between. I pre-"pooed" (avocado/aloe/coconut oil), co-washed (AsIam) and deep conditioned my hair this week... it was like butter. 

I really need to co-wash an additional day during the week but otherwise.... I am still inspired and the post from all of you are keeping me going.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 10, 2013)

Taina said:


> Hair : Today i put my hair in twists, smaller than usual. I hope they can stay on untill next weekend, is easier to apply my MN when in twists



Your twists are beautiful. How do you get them like that? How long do they last? Thanks.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 10, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hmm, Since I started my eating plan, I noticed I felt too weak to do all my certain exercises. I am basically doing a low carb, low sugar diet. (Well, at least I was for a few days.) I see most the ladies on here are doing lots of exercising and jogging, etc, but then I noticed that they are also eating like 1600-2000 calories.
> Looks like I may need to change up my plan a little to see what will work better. I DO NOT like feeling too weak to exercise!
> Got off the bandwagon a couple days and ate crazy, But want to get back focused. Keep trying to find something that will work.
> 
> Good success to ALL!


 
Since I'm aiming for a 5k in April, I got a lot of advice from family members & running magazines on eating habits of runners & tweaked my own according to that. While I didn't want to eat too many carbs I still have to make sure to do enough before I run. I find it necessary to make sure to do my carbs at least 45 min to an hour before. Preferably 45 min though. I wind up burning more carbs than what I eat for the amount of time that I run anyway (according to MFP).  Others may say different but it helps me go that extra half a mile. 

I definitely think that you are going about it the right way in listening to your body. Maybe just do a couple more carbs closer to your workout time & save the low carb diet specifically for those days when you don't workout. Or maybe there is someone on here that also does a low carb diet that can tell you what they do also. MFP has a Community Forum and I've found a lot of useful info on there too. They even have the search function ! Well wishes on you finding the right food/carb/exercise combo!!


----------



## BGT (Jan 10, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hmm, Since I started my eating plan, I noticed I felt too weak to do all my certain exercises.  I am basically doing a low carb, low sugar diet. (Well, at least I was for a few days.) I see most the ladies on here are doing lots of exercising and jogging, etc, but  then I noticed that they are also eating like 1600-2000 calories.
> Looks like I may need to change up my plan a little to see what will work better. I DO NOT like feeling too weak to exercise!
> Got off the bandwagon a couple days and ate crazy, But want to get back focused. Keep trying to find something that will work.
> 
> Good success to ALL!



Join My Fitness Pal. After you input your height, weight, age, lifestyle and how much weight you want to lose per week, it will tell you exactly how many calories to eat per day. I eat 1600+, more if I work out that day.


----------



## Fyne (Jan 10, 2013)

Joining!

Hair Goals

Current Length: 1 inch from APL
2013 Goal Length: Full APL/touching BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Texlaxed
Hair type: 4a
How you will achieve goal: Dusting + Aphrogee 2 step treatment every 6 weeks, wigging as much as possible, drinking at least 1.5l of water a day 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 187
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: US size 10/12 = UK size 12-14
Goal Size: UK size 12/10 = US size 8
Fitness Goal: Look good and feel great
How you will achieve goal: Insanity/workout classes 5x a week/sticking to the workout plan/myfitnesspal


----------



## Taina (Jan 10, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Your twists are beautiful. How do you get them like that? How long do they last? Thanks.


Thanks
What I did was wrap the hair for a second or two in my fings with a little bit of aloe vera gel. Last time they last a whole week.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cardio, cardio, cardio tonight! Can't wait, got to get it in tonight!


----------



## BGT (Jan 10, 2013)

Co-washed and airdrying tonight. Worked out Monday-Wednesday so I'm taking a break tonight but I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## BGT (Jan 10, 2013)

I made some beef and broccoli tonight that was so good! I didn't have flank steak but I had t-bone steak  Just around 300-400 calories per serving. Here is the recipe if anyone wants it. 

http://rainydaygal.com/2011/02/03/beef-with-broccoli/


----------



## Taina (Jan 10, 2013)

January 2013
07 - 118.7kgs // 261.1lib
08 - 118.1kgs // 259.8lib
09 - 117.1kgs // 257.6lib 
10 - 117.0kgs // 257.4lib

Hair :
Applied MN

Weight :
Today upper body and 20 minutes of Chalene Turbo Jam. Fasting were 23hrs today.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 10, 2013)

I feel discouraged today. I think it is because I didn't get a chance to work out yesterday or today and I wonder if i am going to stick to my workout plan. it is a simple plan, but I don't know if i have the self-regulation to do it... i could do pilates today still, though.... I usually see a coworker at the gym and if she doesn't go to a class, i don't go. It feels like going to the movies by yourself. I don't have another person to go with, though. My hubby doesn't have a membership at this gym since its cheaper for to use the one at his school..


----------



## Taina (Jan 11, 2013)

I wanted to dance, so DH and I played Dance Central 2 for an hour ... ^^


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ended up doing cardio and weights and I'm feeling it big time.  Great workout!  Will kill cardio and abs on tomorrow night.  I've noticed my cardio hasn't been up like it should and even though I'm smaller the scale is increasing due to the muscle.  I need to up my cardio to get the shred and the look that I want to show my muscle.  I'm still loving this  journey and I'm expecting great results by month end.

As for my hair I haven't shampooed and conditioned as of it. I've been moisturizing and sealing and either bunning or French braiding with a wig.  Going to get back on track this weekend and pamper my hair on Saturday.  I need a good protein treatment and deep conditioning for this 11 week post hair.  I cannot wait to relax next Friday.


----------



## irisak (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally checking in. I did 20 min of cardio tuesday and 30 today followed by 30 minutes of weights. I'm just starting out though so I'm still working on getting my time up to an hour.  I refuse to weigh myself this month and am just going to go by how my clothes fit and visual changes until the first.  As for hair I'm in a sew in until next month of bo braz and I'm still stretching my relaxer until March 14th. I also cowash daily. For once the time since last relaxer in my siggy is right lol.

Eta no it's not I relaxed in october not November. I need to change my siggy asap.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm still on track with hair and exercising but I need to tighten it up. This p90x is getting tough.

I'm making March 1st my official check in date.

If I make some significant progress  I'm going to reward myself with some new jewelry.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 11, 2013)

im happy again .. i started the couch-to-5k. i went to the gym all by myself. just to the cardio area where the treadmills are. i made plans to go with a friend to CrossFit on Monday  and Thursday. Those are the days I do a class of some sort these days. 

As far as hair, I don't know if i mentioned here that i stole the list of products from the ceramide challenge. I need new products and my hair loooves ceramides. i have to admit i was a skala fanatic. my hair loved it verrry much. it isn't carried in the big lots in this town anymore, though. bummer. have to find the next best thing.


----------



## BGT (Jan 11, 2013)

Completed 45 minutes of cardio. Doing well with my diet, especially since I've been cooking some recipes I found on Pinterest


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 11, 2013)

I did not have a good eating day today, went to Olive Garden for lunch.. Had soup and salad plus breadsticks... I couldn't resist. Will workout double tomorrow. 

I'm still wigging it.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 11, 2013)

Since August, I have lost 10 pounds. I weighed in at 144 and am now 133.8
The bulk of my weight has come off recently since I started a raw food detox. I have only had 2 cooked meals this week and don't miss cooking at all. The only thing that takes a long time is juicing, but it is worth the wait once you take a sip of all that clean healthy goodness.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 11, 2013)

i want to go on a juice diet, but i'm actually afraid that it will be too many calories. my sister-in-law did it for 7 weeks (eating one meal a day) and survived lol. i have a lot of different juice recipes.


----------



## BGT (Jan 11, 2013)

My goal is to be in the 140's by the end of July; at 202, I've got a ways to go. Besides my cardio, here is my workout video schedule:

March: Callanetics (stomach and legs for now)
April: 30DS
May: Ripped in 30
June: No More Trouble Zones
July: Banish Fat Boost Metabolism


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 11, 2013)

Today was a splurge night. One a week i am allowing myself. Went out after work with friends and had some drinks. I had fun. Hope u guys enjoy your night.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 11, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> i want to go on a juice diet, but i'm actually afraid that it will be too many calories. my sister-in-law did it for 7 weeks (eating one meal a day) and survived lol. i have a lot of different juice recipes.



I believe if this is what you want to do then so be it but remember when you get off you have to maintain it. Just think about how you plan on changing your diet after your done.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Yall! It's been a busy week for me but my eating has been tight and my workout plan has been stuck to! 
Tonight I'm having my "cheat" meal of Dominos Spinach and Feta Artisan Pizza. I only ate half of it so it was only 600 cals.  

I think I'm going to do a cleanse after the second week of our challenge... I'm having all kinds of tummy troubles.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 11, 2013)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> I believe if this is what you want to do then so be it but remember when you get off you have to maintain it. Just think about how you plan on changing your diet after your done.




Yes this is great advice! If you start to feel weak or anything then you could also add 2 snacks along with the one meal.


----------



## Fyne (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Update:

2lbs down this week.
Going to continue with Cardio 5x a week for at least 40mins
Planning to introduce toning and running when I get fitter!

Washed hair with hair one, did an aphogee 2 step treatment, dc'ing with Silicon Mix for a few hours. I will roller set and dust later.


----------



## Taina (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm starting a new diet since today, It will be the RFL by Lyle McDonald

My twists are a mess jaja i will have to re-do them or maybe braids so they can last longer


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 12, 2013)

Better day today. My foods were all vegan. Completed Week 2/ day 3 couch 2 5k and AB ripper X. I want to go to the gym tomorrow, I need to do some weight training.  

I did a garlic treatment thenI DC'd, CW... Now air drying


----------



## BGT (Jan 12, 2013)

I have about 1000 calories left. What should I eat at the Chinese buffet?

ETA: didn't have to worry about it. SO's parents made grilled chicken and stir fried veggies!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 12, 2013)

deez be my weight loss rewards...

eta: had to change it because i had mani/pedi w/hubby at 169 but i husband says he's special so he deserve's 159 lol... also, i had a 172 goal since i started at 180... but i can survive with starting my rewards in the 160s

169... get my eyebrows waxed.. not until then! lol 
164... pandora bracelet!
159... mani/pedi w/the hubster!
154... new makeup from ulta!
149... victoria's secret "sexy little things" line lingerie!
144... new pair of jeans!
140... new perfume!... i don't need to get to this weight because my best weight range is 145-155.. if i make this, though, i'll take it!

and my hair rewards...
*no cutting this year.... get a _professional _trim at the end of theyear lol this may seem counterproductive, but the point is that _I_ need to learn to stay out of my hair. 
*only heat once this year (besides deep conditioning).... new rollers! any kind i want. because next year i want to rollerset 
*make it to APL.... make or buy a hair growth shirt! i'll begin to need this since my hair may be close to the one of the measurements lol


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 12, 2013)

I really need this challenge. I gained 15lbs last year   I am so ready to be at a health weight with healthy long hair 
Current Length: mbl
2013 Goal Length: full whip , hip by 12/2013
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: stretch relaxers, vitamins, sulfur oil

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 180
Goal Weight: 152
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: 8
How you will achieve goal: low carb 6 days per week


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fyne great job! Hi 5!  

apple_natural those are some good rewards! I need to do that. I only have one ultimate reward which is a "authentic" Wonder Woman costume once I hit my ultimate goal weight. 
Rewards along the way will probably make it more fun. 

So this week was a success. I hit my workout goals and accomplished a total 5hrs of cardio this week. I had a total estimated burn of around 3,250 as I averaged 650 cals lost a day. Yay! 
Today's weight: 172.0 

Today I found out we have a belly dance performance in 12 weeks!! Yikes!


----------



## CHANNYY (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in too!!

Hair Goals

Current Length: longer then SL not quite APL
2013 Goal Length: Full APL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: never been able to figure this out
How you will achieve goal: Stretching 12 weeks,DC's, Co-washing, Castor oil and Vitamins (and staying away from the scissors if possible)

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 186lbs
Goal Weight: 130-140 lbs
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: To be able to incorporate exercise into my everyday life. Learning to have patient


----------



## KnaturalBeauty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hair Goals  
Current 
Length: grazing SL 
2013 Goal Length: Full APL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
 Hair type: 4b???
How you will achieve goal: Braids, sew ins, no heat, vitamins 
 Weight/Fitness Goals  Current Weight: 189
Goal Weight: 165
Current Dress Size: 14 
Goal Size: 8 - 10 
Fitness Goal: Not tiring so easily during workout
How you will achieve goal: Exercising at least three times a week and less junk food.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 13, 2013)

Killed cardio and abs yesterday! Coughing and laughing is now painful. Ready to hit weights at some point tomorrow. Maybe an am workout?!!

Got a good protein and deep conditioning on Friday and did a braid out. Needed my hair stretched to bun this week. Relaxing on Friday!!! Made this 12 weeks easily with putting S-curl at the roots. Staying soft and moisturizer.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 13, 2013)

Weighed myself today lost 2lbs. It inspired me to go to the gym to weight train arms and legs and I did 30 min cardio in elliptical.

I been keeping up with vegan/ vegetarian diet over the weekend. 

Hair: I been wigging it, I'm thinking about a sew-in at the end of the month.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 13, 2013)

IT'S A NEW WEEK!
Today's Weight: 170 lbs. 
Gained 1 pound.

What a crazy week for me. I weighed myself after two days of dieting, got discouraged, then ate badly. Gained like 5 extra lbs. Then lost 4 lbs of it.

So today, I am off to a fresh start for this new week. Hopefully I"ll nail it.  I am basically aiming at just 15-20minutes of exercise 6 days this week, while I eat a low cal/carb diet.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 13, 2013)

@Fyne, @strawbewie, & LadyEuphoria007- Congrats on your weight Loss! I am so glad for you all!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 13, 2013)

apple_natural ooo ur making me want to step up my reward game! 

This diet thing is getting a little better. I'm slowly losing my fetish for bread.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 13, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> IT'S A NEW WEEK!
> Today's Weight: 170 lbs.
> Gained 1 pound.
> 
> ...



For every setback there is a lesson learn for a better comeback... We are all on this roll coaster with you


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks guys. i needed to find a way to keep myself amped the whole 30+ pounds i need to get off. i think i found things i actually will look forward to. 

i weighed in today i'm 174.6 down from last week 178.2. it may be just water weight, but i think a lot of the weight i've gained recently _is_ water weight (first birth control- implanon- progesterone- driving me crazy). 

i've been doing a ton of exercise and a lot of water, so i think it will have long term effects. plus, i'm a half hearted vegetarian, but after this, i'm going to be a bit more strict. 

hair--
i need to rebraid my hair. its been about 2 months, but i'm going to continue being lazy for another month or so lol.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 13, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> IT'S A NEW WEEK!
> Today's Weight: 170 lbs.
> Gained 1 pound.
> .



i agree with strawbewie... its like jumping on a trampoline. you come down to be able to jump higher. just don't be hard on yourself. it could have been much worse. you didn't quit. it will get better and you'll make it. 

we have to make sure to have healthy options readily available to grab and find some healthy things that we actually enjoy.. if we all haven't already.

eta: grammatical corrections


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 14, 2013)

Body: I'm still waiting on my corset to get here (i should've just paid for shipping and it would've been here by now) anywho I'm down 6 lbs since Jan 1st

Hair: been braided up under a wig for the past few weeks I think I'm going to bun tomorrow and I've been applying my sulfur oil mix nightly

So far so good

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 14, 2013)

Aliyah 
That pound one could be water. Keep going strong! Week 2 we got this!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne (Jan 14, 2013)

aliyah7 LadyEuphoria007 Thanks so much for the encouragement! Please add me on MFP: Frenchy86 x


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 14, 2013)

strawbewie... i LOVE that your vegan. i eat some vegan meals, but i'm barely vegetarian.. let alone vegan .. are you on myfitnesspal?... do you have a blog or pinterest for your vegan meals?


----------



## jalaj (Jan 14, 2013)

So I promised myself I would check in weekly regardless of the results so here we go...

Hair - I used a selenium sulfide shampoo (2.5%) this week to treat a skin condition I have.  I have tried natural solutions for about a month but the condition worsened. So I decided I would use what I know works for now.  When the flare-up goes away I will try the natural remedies again to prevent future flair-ups.  My hair strands are more stripped but I am trying to be as carefull as posssible during detangling to prevent breakage.

Weight - No progress.  But I did get some great ideas that I want to incorporate into my healthy eating plan.  While watching "The Chew" it was suggested that you eat vegan one day a week to help with weight loss and vegetable intake.  They had some really good looking recipes!  So this week I will try to eat fruit/vegetables for one day and see how it goes...


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 14, 2013)

Whelp, it was great while it lasted, but my weight loss has slowed down to the normal pace I have given myself to take off this excess weight. I did manage to lose 19 pounds in 13 days, so I am thankful for that boost, even if the majority of it was probably water weight. 

I've got my eating plan pretty much in place, having adopted a fitness/bodybuilding style diet, consisting of a 45% protien, 30-35% carb, 20-25% fat for my total calorie intake of about 1200-1500 calories a day. I weight train for 30 minutes hard 3x a week, do at least an hour of cardio a day, and I have started riding my bike to work (3 miles each way) at least 3x a week. I should consistently lose 2-5 pounds a week for the first 100 pounds or so (I have at least 180 to lose), then I may have to make some adjustments to get the rest off.

I've been slacking off with my hair though; I've only co-washed since my last (not too successful) attempt to self-relax two weeks ago, and my scalp is crying out for relief. I've had very little shedding/breaking though, because I am keeping it in moisturized buns and braids and out of my hands, so that's good. Tonight I will definitely give it some TLC, with a good wash with moisturizing shampoo, deep condition and maybe even a keratin treatment. 

Still another two weeks before I attempt a corrective touch up to deal with all the underprocessed new growth, alough I am not feeling the relaxer I used (ORS lye). I think it's better suited for textlaxing; even the properly processed parts of my hair don't match the smooth, silky texture of the parts straightened by the (very expensive) Paul Mitchell relaxers I have been getting for the last 3 years. You get what you pay for, I guess.  

If it doesn't work out this time, I will just suck it up, save my pennies, and go crawling back to my stylist. I don't want to lose all the progress I have made by slipping up with a product my hair doesn't like (been down that road before). And I want to enjoy wearing my hard-won hair out sometimes, which is not possible with all the crazy textures going on up in there right now. I'd have to resort to using heat to even things out, and I can't even do that if I wanted, since I gave away all my heat tools last year except for the hood dryer in order to stick to my no heat plan. erplexed

That's it for now; will update again at the end of the month. Happy hair growing and body shrinking ladies!


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 14, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> @Aliyah
> That pound one could be water. Keep going strong! Week 2 we got this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ha! Ha! I love it! Yes, we got this!

@apple natural, @strawbewie, & @LadyEuphoria007- Thanks so much for your encouragements and wise words.
After I read you all's comments, I felt so good and encouraged, I went out for my morning walk/jog early. Feel really good today. 
Yay!!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 14, 2013)

koolkittychick that's amazing progress! Don't get discouraged. The skinnier u get the harder it is to lose the weight. 

I remember the days I could just walk to lose weight. Now, no way.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 14, 2013)

i didn't go to the gym today. i want to do an insanity workout... if i don't do the whole thing, i'll do some pilates


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 14, 2013)

I walked for 50 minutes, did 12 minutes of kickboxing, and 15 minutes of weight training today.  My hair is currently in minibraids for the next 5-6 weeks, a picture of them is in my siggy.  Just really getting back into the swing of things after some setbacks.  The rest of the week will be a mix of walking, aerobics DVDs, kickboxing, and weight training.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 14, 2013)

apple_natural said:
			
		

> strawbewie... i LOVE that your vegan. i eat some vegan meals, but i'm barely vegetarian.. let alone vegan .. are you on myfitnesspal?... do you have a blog or pinterest for your vegan meals?



I use myfitnesspal but not religiously. I'm on a vegan/vegetarian diet but its not my lifestyle. I'm doing something similar to the Daniel's fast to give myself a boost into losing weight. I love meat. 1-2 a week I have Greek yogurt which is not vegan. I'm on Pinterest, same name. I find recipes on there.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello I did couch to 5k today week 3 day 1. I though I was going to have an asthma attack but I pulled through. Running for 1 to 2.5 minute intervals was rough. I also did a 10 minute ab video from Pinterest. I'm exhausted.

Still wiggin it.. Thinking about a sew-in next week.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 15, 2013)

11 daily workouts so far this year. Down 3.5 pounds last week.

Trying to either roller set or damp bun my hair only.  The roller sets so far are very curly but not very shiny.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 15, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I use myfitnesspal but not religiously. I'm on a vegan/vegetarian diet but its not my lifestyle. I'm doing something similar to the Daniel's fast to give myself a boost into losing weight. I love meat. 1-2 a week I have Greek yogurt which is not vegan. I'm on Pinterest, same name. I find recipes on there.



oh.. still cool. maybe you'll end up incorporating some vegan meals into your lifestyle. i did that when i did... i mean attempted the scarsdale diet. i still eat the lunch sometimes.

eta: 

I made my lazy self get up and do an insanity workout. i did the recovery week video. every time i do it, i'll progress through the schedule it comes with, but i know i won't be doing this everyday. i'll do it when i feel like i need a bit more exercise than what i've been doing.

hair...
I took my problem child piece of hair in my back left down from the braid it was in. i call it a problem child because i pull this section unintentionally, so it is usually broken off or gone entirely. i straightened it and it is a bit past collarbone!! the excitement is because 1. if the problem area is this long, then the rest of my hair is much better... 2. i haven't been pulling it long enough for it to have grown!! .. usually when i realize that its growing the next time i see it, its gone. i hope i don't bother it. when i catch myself pulling at it, i just put a little oil or water on it, so that i'm not breaking it.


----------



## irisak (Jan 16, 2013)

I have been hitting the gym hard!!!.  I am on a mission and will not let 30 sneak up on me with this excess weight still hanging on my thighs and belly. :trampolin I have been to the gym 5 times in the last 7 days and will go at least 5 days a week.  I currently upped my time on the elliptical to 35 minutes (ultimate goal is 45 minutes to an hour).  I am also weight training by doing the following: 

100 bicep curls at 30lbs (50 reps each)
50 hip abductions in  both directions at 50 lbs 
50 tricep extender thingies at 30lbs (I can't remember the name of the machine lol) 
50 pec lifter things at 30 lbs (I really need to know what machines I'm using lol. 
160 torso twists at 50 lbs (I love this machine because it works my ENTIRE core and obliques)
30 glute lifts on each side at 30lbs

It's only been a week but I can feel muscle definition where there wasn't any before and I don't look as bloated.  I haven't weighed myself yet though and still won't until the February 1st.  I'm in this for a life style change as much as to lose weight so I don't want to get too caught up in numbers.


----------



## BGT (Jan 16, 2013)

Weighed in this morning. I'm 2.4 lbs from last week and 10.4 lbs total. I won't weigh in again until January 31.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 16, 2013)

Not feeling well today. Mentally or physically. Do idk if I will workout.

On the bright side I found a nice wash and go technique that will come in handy this summer.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Jan 16, 2013)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Since August, I have lost 10 pounds. I weighed in at 144 and am now 133.8
> The bulk of my weight has come off recently since I started a raw food detox. I have only had 2 cooked meals this week and don't miss cooking at all. The only thing that takes a long time is juicing, but it is worth the wait once you take a sip of all that clean healthy goodness.



How do u juice foods through the blender? What's a good mix? I want to try it. My goal is to be in my 130s I'm 155 now


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 16, 2013)

I completed week3/day2 couch 2 5k today and ab ripper X. 

Fitnesspal gals do you eat your workout calories?

I did a garlic treatment and cowash today...


----------



## DaLady82 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am not officially joining this challenge but I have my own personal challenge and this among a few other threads keeps me motivated. So, please keep up the good work so I can keep up the good work.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hair: I'm sticking to my regimen, 613 is changing my hair game, she behaves unlike she never has before.  

Body: About that....... I've been eating reasonably, it could be better, but it could also be worse.  I need to hop back on my fitness game, I will ge ta workout in tonight.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey everybody, I was 160 now I'm 154.  I stopped eating fast food,slowed down with fried foods and burning more calories that I take in. I'm pretty motivated to get down to130by march. I've changed my whole eating habits hoping to make it a lifestyle.  

My hair is in nubiAan twist andim trying to figure out a good regimen. I ran out of braid spray so I just spray it with water and put Jamaican Castor oil on my scalp and that's it. I hope to retain all of this length when I take them out in February. I dot even feel new growth it's been a month.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 17, 2013)

I could have done better with workout this week. I still have a few days out of the week to make up for it, but I don't expect any weight loss. I have not been drinking enough water this week, either, which is really why I don't expect weight loss because I do not lose anything unless I'm drinking at least 50oz of water a day. If not, I can do all the working out I want, but it will not do anything on the scale. 

I did drink 72oz of water today so far. I think I will drink one more cup or so because I want to know if it is actually possible to drink half my weight in water everyday. Today would be the first time that was a success. 

HAIR...

I'm happy I'm sticking to my box braids, but I did wish I had a different hairstyle today. Patience will pay off.


----------



## drtamika (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so excited to join this challenge!!!! 

HAIR GOALS

Current 
Length: grazing SL 
2013 Goal Length: Full APL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4b/4c
How you will achieve goal: Sew Ins, Consistent Mositurizing, Supplements


WEIGHT FITNESS/GOALS

Current Weight: 162.8
Goal Weight: 145
Current Dress Size: 10-12 
Goal Size: 6-8
How you will achieve goal: Consistent work out regimen and better food choices.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 18, 2013)

Loving everyone's progress and updates. I've slacked this week. Bad period week and didn't do any workouts. Sunday I'm back on it because I work tomorrow.

Currently at the salon freshly relaxed after 12 weeks. Eager to see my progress after a successful stretch! Here's to next week's do over on the make up!


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 19, 2013)

I didn't lose weight this week still at 6.6 but I ate well... no sweets, meat, fast food or fried food.  I also went to Bootcamp once (my trainer got injured and cancelled the other two days) but I went to the gym: ran week 3 days 2 & 3 (couch to 10K), did the Precor and rode 12 miles on the bike. My knee is swollen now though and I've been sidelined for the last two days. Trying to rest elevate and ice so I can get back down to business. I'm feeling great (despite the injury) and my clothes are starting to fit better  

On the hair front I am using my mn mix and ceramides and the new growth is coming in and I'm only two weeks post yay! 

Hang in there ladies we are striving for progress... not perfection and this is our year!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 19, 2013)

destinyseeker... sorry to hear about ur swollen knee! i try to push myself while exercising to, even if it starts to bother me, but this reminds me to still be cautious to not over exert myself. 

i finally made a decision about the juice fast. here is the plan i have...

breakfast... oatmeal with nuts for protein
mid morning... 8 oz juice
lunch... salad with veggies of choice and protein.. 
mid afternoon... 8 oz juice
supper... 16 oz juice
late evening... 16 oz juice

I want to eat oatmeal in the morning with protein just because i want to. I am much better throughout the day when I eat a breakfast, and especially when its oatmeal. I am far less likely to eat junk that day. Besides a few nuts for protein, I think I want to include some berries.. I have craisins. 

I want to eat a salad because my juicer doesn't juice greens well and I don't want to miss out on leafy greens. It's also because I want to chew on something. I don't feel like I need to go on a die-hard juice diet and I don't think that would benefit me because I am likely to get hungry for real food at night. To curb that, I am including a daily salad with vegetables and beans, egg whites, a veggie burger patty, or some vegetarian form of protein

Hair...

I need to get a ceramide shampoo and conditioner. On the hunt, but I can't talk myself into buying one while my hair is braided. I am oddly content with my hair braided. I haven't ripped them out yet. I'm thrilled.


----------



## Fyne (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Checking in:

Hair: In the middle of a stretch (18 weeks); I washed + dc'ed now airdrying in 4 sections. I will continue to bun during the week.

Body: (starting 187, now 183) half a pound down this week. I went out to eat twice this week but choose healthier options. Hoping to loose a pound next week. Working out mon-fri for at least 45 min (MFP - Frenchy86)


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a rough week it was DH bday I had lots of small pieces of cake all week . I gained a pound. Yesterday I completed wk3 day3 of couch to 5k. Still not eating any meat. Today I will walk for 30min. I will try a video and some additional workouts. I might eat meat today for Sunday dinner. I'm just weak this week!

My hair just co- wash and DC. I will be getting a sew-in this week for my trip.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Originally Posted by jprayze (11/10/12)
> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Hair Goals
> ...



Weighed today and was even higher...don't even remember the exact number. I haven't started the C25k yet.  Actually I haven't exercised at all for a long time....maybe not this year :-/

I eat healthy enough, but of course I could be better.

No new updates on the hair...seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Imsosceneic (Jan 20, 2013)

Been a bit busy with school but I'm going to try an update more often.

I have not been doing my workouts as regularly as I should. I get in at least once a week but that's not enough to reach my goal by the time I want to. I'm horrible at time management and it's hindering me from fulfilling my exercise routine. Creating a schedule and planning the night before might help I'm starting tonight. 

Haven't weighed myself and won't until the 31st. I was 145 at the beginning.

Water intake is getting better. Should be drinking 3 litres, I get at least 2 in before the days end.  Also the intermittent fasting gets easier once you're three days in. My diet is bad. I hardly eat and when I do it's junk. Hopefully the planning ahead will curb this.

Hair is going alright. Spraying growth mix and moisturizer in twice a day as well as co-washing everyday. My headtie keeps slipping off in the night. I'm thinking of wearing a wig cap lol.

My update sounds so horrible, the accountability of it all makes me want to do better so that's a good thing I guess.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ITA!!!  the accountability of it all says I want to have a better report next time I post on this thread.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 20, 2013)

I cheated bad yesterday. Had candy, pancakes, and a pina coloda. Smh. So I will be going hard today.

I have no idea how to style my hair. I need to deep condition though. Maybe I'll look at some pics for inspiration.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 20, 2013)

i've edited my weight loss goal. Instead of losing to 140lbs, I'm going to first focus on getting back down to 155 because that is what I weighted before I gained this weight. 

After I get down to 155, I'll focus on the new goal of 140. I want to be 140 just because I want to be in a 4-6 instead of 6-8, but also because I feel better and  look a little more fit in the 140s.

Eta...also! Made goal markers...

Anniversary April 7th... 155- 159lb goal marker. I'll be happy with 150 anything. I have 11 weeks for 17- 21lb loss...eek... I can do it.

10 weeks after that I will see a 10lb loss in time for a convention this summer. I'm using it as my 145- 149 or 140 anything goal marker.

I'm going to see if the gym guys can measure my fat percentage. I want to work on fat percentage too... If not more than actual weight. I don't know where I am now or how to make fat percentage loss goals. I'm going to work on it.


----------



## Taina (Jan 21, 2013)

Just finished my workouts. Legs + 1hr kick box + 10 mins abs.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey y'all! Glad to see everyone is still here and going strong. Aunt Flo should be here sometime today or tomorrow...and I feel like dirt. 
Last week was good. My birthday was on the 17th and I still hit my goals for the week of burning at least 500 cals a day doing an hour of cardio.  My eating habits have been horrible! HORRIBLE! One night I are tater tots for dinner...


----------



## londonfog (Jan 21, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007, aliyah7, D.Lisha

Hi my fellow mini competition Ladies!  I haven't been on lately due to I had a tonsillectomy on Friday morning & can't do any physical activity for a while.  Not to mention that I can't even eat any hard foods for a good two weeks.  I thought that I could maintain my calories by drinking them but my belly (nauseted) & throat (sore) has its own agenda at the time.  I want chicken leg as I type right now!!!   Anyhoo, I'm not too sure that I'll be any good to keep going in the competition in the meantime . 

I've already lost 2 pounds since Friday (not the way that I wanted to lose it) & I'm sure I'll be dropping more since I'm only 3 days into the recovery stage but I won't be working out any time soon (maybe about 2-3 more weeks).  I read that drinking protein drinks helps to speed the recovery for tonsils so I'll be trying one tomorrow. My mom has to blend up my already soft foods even more (mash potatoes, cabbage, & chicken noodle soup) because those can be a task to get down too. I manage to get them down though because I feel faint when I haven't eaten & I can't stand feeling faint.  I've been able to co-wash Saturday & M&S every night before bed but that's about it for now.  Hanging out at home for the week. Keep up the good work you guys!!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 21, 2013)

Today I got back on track I did week4 day 1 of C25K. I can't believe I'm on week 4. I will be changing up my eating plan. I miss eating meat.

I did a juice fast today, I might do it tomorrow too.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 21, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007... omg tator tots lol. i havent seen those in a while. i could eat those until i'm sick lol

londonfog... hope you get better soon! that sounds painful. i can almost feel it just reading the post. good news is you got to cowash and you have a built in diet.. kind of 

i used the little thing at the gym that measures body fat. i have 30.7% body fat... my goal is 20%. According to the American Council of Exercise, I'm within the "Acceptable" range of 25-31%. "Fitness" range is 21-24% and "Athlete" is 14-20%. I think 20% would be great. I googled pictures and when i was thinner I couldn't figure out why i still looked pudgy. It was because I probably still had too high of a body fat percentage. The pictures of people with 20% looks like what I want. 

My BMI was like 25 or 26.6 or something. According to a body mass index chart i saw, this is "slightly overweight." My primary goal weight of 155 would put me at 23.6, which would put me at "healthy weight" and my ultimate goal of at least 140 would put me right in the middle of the "healthy weight" BMI range for my height at 21.3. That's what I want so that if i gain or lose a few pounds, I'm not going "slightly overweight" or underweight. I want to maintain within 5 lbs of my ideal weight of 145.


----------



## irisak (Jan 21, 2013)

Still hitting the gym hard. I went every day but Friday last week and I think six times a week is perfect.  I'm also still rocking my sew in and co washing almost daily.  I can't wait to touch up in march.  I'm 16 weeks and going strong.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 22, 2013)

irisak... when you cowash so often, how is your hair when you take down your sew in? when i have sew-ins, my hair just goes down because i'm scared to wash it. im afraid that it will be difficult to take the braids out and they would mat up or my hair wouldn't dry all the way. how do you wash it? 

that reminds me that earlier today i thought about what i'm going to do when i take my braids down and need to go to the gym. i don't know, actually. what are you guys doing with your hair on work out days?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm pushing through what I would call a mental plateau at the moment. I realize that I've hit the point where I would normally quit going this hard. It's been a struggle for me the past few days.

I'm going to simplify my diet to mostly meat, veggies, fruit, and nuts. I've been eating baked beans like a mad woman.

Just found out I'm going on a mini vaca March which will be after my 1st check in. This is just the extra motivation that I need!

I've been benignly neglecting my hair. I've been focusing on the weight loss more. Hopefully the exercise is giving me a boost in growth lol.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 22, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> irisak... when you cowash so often, how is your hair when you take down your sew in? when i have sew-ins, my hair just goes down because i'm scared to wash it. im afraid that it will be difficult to take the braids out and they would mat up or my hair wouldn't dry all the way. how do you wash it?
> 
> that reminds me that earlier today i thought about what i'm going to do when i take my braids down and need to go to the gym. i don't know, actually. what are you guys doing with your hair on work out days?



Since I PS with a wig, I did cornrows underneath. Everyday, I used olive between my braids & Infusium 23 leave in conditioner on the braids. I took them down to cowash/wash, DC & M & S every 3 days. If I just wrapped my hair under the wig it got really sweaty & dry.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 22, 2013)

BGT I'd like to join the challenge. I already met my hair goal over a year ago and I need to lose some serious weight.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 22, 2013)

I co-washed and DC'ed on Sunday. Sprayed some Rosewater/Glycerin, and applied some Cantu Shea Butter and oiled my scalp. My kinky Twists are in a bun for today.

Somewhat fell off the wagon last week with exercise, but I was still watching what I ate. I've been taking my vitamins everyday, and drinking at least 4 cups of water.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 22, 2013)

Last night I put my hair in genie locs hopefully these will last me til the beginning of April 

As of weight I had to send back my corset it wasnt a full steel boned corset like it was described. I've been really slacking on exercising, but I've been drinking plenty of water and eating plenty of veggies which is a huge improvement for me.

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 22, 2013)

@LadyEuphoria007, @londonfog, D.Lisha- 

  Hello ladies. I too have not been on here much. I just have not been sticking to this challenge. IDK, my motivation right now is just not that strong. I started the last week so strong, then went down hill from then. I am back at 171 from 169.

  I just feel bad coming here every week just to report weight gain from not eating right.  I plan to order my diet drops today.  Sorry you'all, I have got to get this weight off. At least some. Not used to being this big for such an extended period of time. I am going straight nowhere right now. So I'll just do what I end up doing till I get them, and probably start next week or so. 

But..I know that even then that I will have to be real serious because with those drops, if you mess around, it could be worse than when you started.  But I feel confident, I usually do quite well with them, especially in the first week.

Again, so sorry guys. I thank you all for your encouragement. I know I am the one that started this Mini Challenge .

I'll most likely keep checking in with you all. But I won't be on the Mini challenge because I said NO Help Aids. I do feel really awful to do this.
But this was meant with the overall intention of losing weight. Just not working out for me at the moment(my fault, I know). But I want to keep trying to get this weight off somehow.

londonfog- I hope you get better soon.
LadyEuphoria007- Happy belated Birthday!! 

And happy weight loss to the you all.


----------



## Taina (Jan 22, 2013)

In this week i lost 0.9kilos which is 1.9pounds
And the weekend was not a good one. Getting mu coffee before my workout now. Today is upper body, and as cardio will be kick box again.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 22, 2013)

londonfog.... wigs seem really easy, but i don't ever see one that doesn't scream weave when i put it on. 

finally going to have to break down and find the time to rebraid my hair. going to have to do the back half one day and the top half over the next few days. otherwise, by the time i'm done with the back, the front needs to be done again.


----------



## BGT (Jan 22, 2013)

I was going to work out tonight but I sick with a bug. Too weak and tired.


----------



## Imsosceneic (Jan 22, 2013)

exercise wise:

workouts going great so far. 30 min of interval (i call it mild hiit lol) on the treamill. i'll add some strength training on it next week.

i know i was suppose to weigh my myself  but i'm 143.6 i usually fluctuate from 142-147 on an give day or week so i'm on giving it last much thought. but at least its in the lower range lol

hair:
re-cornrowed it for my wig. the ends are shabby as all hell but i dont want to fuss with it just yet. i want to get the dudleys and do a treatment but for now i'm going use my aphogee. or maybe the ends are just dead and in dire need of a trim. i'm thinking it's the latter but i'm holding on to hope. lol
on wash day at the end of the month, we will see what the culprit is. so far now, moisturizer + growth aid + apoghee

diet:
diet is horrible and it's more so do to laziness. I'd like to follow the gi diet stop light food system but i have to go to the grocery store and woo Toronto snow and wind right now has me saying NO to nofrills. I will go tomorrow for sure, the only thing i have in my house at the moment is eggs, butter, hummus and brown bread lol diet of a champion (aka poor engineer student lol). the gi diet has worked great for me in the past, so i want to give it another go.

any of you ladies still using chlorella or sprirunella(sp?) I'd like to purchase some but i don't know which one is better or if i purchase them both?


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 23, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> @LadyEuphoria007, @londonfog, D.Lisha-
> 
> Hello ladies. I too have not been on here much. I just have not been sticking to this challenge. IDK, my motivation right now is just not that strong. I started the last week so strong, then went down hill from then. I am back at 171 from 169.
> 
> ...


Weight loss is a journey... it's not a destination. Don't give up just yet, it's so early in the year. Keep in mind that at the end of the day the only way to lose weight and keep it off is to change what you're doing and how you react to setbacks. Setbacks are tests and lessons yet to be learned and they are also... inevitable. Losing weight is not easy and there will be challenges along the journey but there is also the greatest reward of realizing you're stronger than you know and the very best you that you can be, is waiting for you to want it badly enough to work through anything to claim it. 

We're all going through this... let's go through it together.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 23, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> @LadyEuphoria007, @londonfog, @D.Lisha-
> 
> Hello ladies. I too have not been on here much. I just have not been sticking to this challenge. IDK, my motivation right now is just not that strong. I started the last week so strong, then went down hill from then. I am back at 171 from 169.
> 
> ...


 
Hey My Dear,

destinyseeker is right & weight loss is definitely a journey and we are all here right along with you on the same journey. Your worst critic will always be yourself but you don't have to feel guilty by any means. You have to learn more about you to know what what works for you (if that makes any sense) but please continue to try even if you do the drops. Even if the weight loss is not evident up front, you're still working on your body's health overall at the same time & the weight loss will show with time. Starting the mini challenge was an avenue to explore for motivation for all of us & I feel that it was a good one. Some of us don't have people that lIve near us or around us to actually be able to step out with us in our endeavors. Some people just have more time to focus on it than others but some time is still good time. Be blessed hon & we are all here with you & for you in this challenge together!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 23, 2013)

My workouts are going ok although I've slacked this week. I'm losing weight slowly but surely. 

My hair is no bueno  I don't think I should use a no lye relaxer again. My hair feels like straw  

Hair is such an uphill battle for me. Why????


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hair: My regimen has pretty much become habit for me by now so I just need to continue to reign in my inner PJ and refrain from buying products that I really don't need.  

Body: Excercise wise, I've come to realize that I need more accountability.  Working out at home is not going to get me where I want to be cause it fosters an atmosphere of me doing what I feel, which at times means doing nothing.  So I'm signing up for a groupon for 20 fitness classes, so I'll either do 2 or 3 body pump or or boot camp classes a week.  I'll have to keep up that pace to ensure that I use these classes before I leave Jax, so that'll be an extra motivator.

aliyah7, you got this! You know what you need to do to get where you want to go.  Your journey is your own, as long as you're taking daily steps to get to your goal that's all that matters, you'll get there, just hang in there and keep working.  If you need to come in here and post just to vent your frustration do it, we're all in this together .


----------



## nikki6352 (Jan 23, 2013)

just came across this, please count me in!!!

Hair Goal
Current Length: *a little more than BSL*
2013 Goal Length: *MBL*
Relaxed, Natural, texlaxed: *Natural*
Hair Type: *4a/b*
How will you achieve the goal:  *DC once per week, leave-in condition daily and protect with olive/coconut oil, and only apply heat once every three months.*

Weight/Fitness Goal
Current Weight:  *197*
Goal Weight:  *160*
Current Dress Size:  *14/16*
Goal Size:  *10*
Fitness Goal:  *Eat healthy, tone my body, have more energy and start running at least 30 minutes with feeling like I'm going to pass out.*

How will you achieve goal: * To start* *workout 5 times per week w/cardio and light weights 3 or 4 times per week.  I'm also watching my daily calorie intake with Myfitnesspal: Nikki6352. *


----------



## irisak (Jan 23, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> @irisak... when you cowash so often, how is your hair when you take down your sew in? when i have sew-ins, my hair just goes down because i'm scared to wash it. im afraid that it will be difficult to take the braids out and they would mat up or my hair wouldn't dry all the way. how do you wash it?
> 
> that reminds me that earlier today i thought about what i'm going to do when i take my braids down and need to go to the gym. i don't know, actually. what are you guys doing with your hair on work out days?



apple_natural  Sorry it took so long to get back to you.  Please, please, please don't neglect your hair in a sew in.  I usually leave my weave in for 4-6 weeks.  When I take my braids down, my hair is usually pretty moist. I also detangle with oil and/or conditioner as I remove each braid.   I had minor matting at the roots one time but I had also left my weave in for more like 10 weeks instead.  I also try to moisturize at least every other day and dc once a week.


----------



## nikki6352 (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips on running?  I don't think I'm breathing correctly. I get real winded after just 2 or 4 minutes and it feels like I'm about to have a panic attack. I need some tips on running and breathing......anyone?


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Jan 24, 2013)

nikki6352 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on running?  I don't think I'm breathing correctly. I get real winded after just 2 or 4 minutes and it feels like I'm about to have a panic attack. I need some tips on running and breathing......anyone?



How fast are you running? Have you tried the jog for 4 minutes and power walk for 6 mins for like 45 mins.... That has helped me a lot until my body got use to running... I think that will help wit the breathing.... And welcome to the thread!!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ Agreed. You could also try a beginner program like couch to 5k.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 24, 2013)

Just finished doing a yoga dvd.... Idk yoga was going to be such a workout

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 25, 2013)

I completed week 4 of C to 5K I feel motivated, program says I'm half-way through. According to myfitnesspal I eat a lot of carbs. For next month I want to change to more protein. I have not gone to the gym or completed abs this week. I hope do so this weekend.

I got a sew-in today after wiggin it for awhile.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 25, 2013)

Update... 
Hair: I'm still in Genie locs and today I got complimented on how pretty my locs were by a woman with dreads, she was shocked that they were fake.... It made my day 
Weight: I'm down 2.2lbs this week which is 6.8lbs down this month

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 25, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> @LadyEuphoria007, @londonfog, D.Lisha-
> 
> Hello ladies. I too have not been on here much. I just have not been sticking to this challenge. IDK, my motivation right now is just not that strong. I started the last week so strong, then went down hill from then. I am back at 171 from 169.
> 
> ...



i think that you will be okay. 169- 171 is not a big difference at all. You could lose that in at least 2 weeks. What I think we could do is take the problem and solve it. It sounds obvious, but we may not know what the problem is. 

I found this article that I think is great "25 Reasons You are Not Losing Weight" or something like that......http://www.fitsugar.com/Reasons-You-Losing-Weight-24882317

I would strongly suggest small goals, lots of water, and a flexible meal plan. I hate following a meal plan for too long. I have to be able to mix it up. Also, not going crazy with eating junk, but also not killing yourself to not eat a little either. Eating a satisfying breakfast and drinking water really curbs my desire for junk. 

Make exercise fun. I don't follow one exercise plan for too long, either. I shake it up keeping in mind balancing what I'm working.

Find out what gets you motivated. I have learned that achieving small goals with rewards gets me to stay motivated. Also, remembering that soon I won't see the 170s anymore. I don't think about the long-term goal much because it is too far right now. Then, I want to be somewhere at the end of this 11 weeks until my anniversary, so I'm focusing on that small goal. 

I hope you just don't give up. 

As for me,

Hair.... I need to take my braids down this weekend. I want to do an oil rinse or prepoo or something. I won't straighten it, though. I'm going to braid it back up until the end of March... Really need new products. I'm so excited.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 25, 2013)

londonfog, apple natural, destinyseeker- I"M BACK YALL!! 

Thanks so much guys for your encouragement and for not criticizing me.
NO drops for me right now. For some reason, I haven't been able to get ahold of the company that sells it. Hmm....Makes me wonder.

Anyways- apple natural, I think you hit it right on the nail. One of my main problems is that I have forgotten how to lose weight naturally.  I've gotten so used to these crash diets that make you lose like 5-8lbs a week.  So when I don't get it, I get frustrated. I often feel like little things won't work anymore because my body has gotten used to last minute drastic eating changes.
Man, back in the day I'd be happy to lose 8lbs in one month. I didn't do anything fancy. No low fat, low carb, or calorie counting. Just ate much less and exercised religiously. THAT's It!

I know what I need to do.....Small goals ... Persistence... Consistency.. Dedication...etc, etc, etc.

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Imsosceneic (Jan 25, 2013)

5/5 workouts done today, even if it's just 30 minutes of cardio. lol

i'm so proud of myself. 

take my two break days to focus planning a diet plan.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 25, 2013)

My intention was to come here and declare that I'm going to be taking my braids down and just wearing my natural hair for the rest of the year. I am not going to be doing that, though, now that I am typing this. I am going to rebraid them until April, to stick to my original plan of 5 months of box braids as ps. Then! I will not see them for the rest of the year. 

I was worried about exercise before, but I will just put it in two french braids and cowash that night to redo my twist out or something. I think I want to keep bantu knot this year.. idk, but i will have to figure out something.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 26, 2013)

Time to finish out the month of January strong.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2013)

I had been slacking in the workout department for the past 3 weeks. DD was sick, I was sick, and was studying for an exam. I did do 4 half hearted workouts each week for the past two weeks. This week I'm back and going hard.

My hair seems to be doing fine. I've been keeping it in box braids with my own hair pinned up under a satin cap and beanie for the past few weeks. It's grown, so we will see what it does in the next couple months.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 27, 2013)

Me and my stinkin hair.

I have taken it down. I did the oil thing under a baggy for about 30 mins because i saw it on curly nikki. I think it helped a little. Used my new Loreal ceramide shampoo and conditioner. It was alright. I had a time getting the old hairs and the gunk out from having it braided for three months. 

Kept the conditioner on and a little oil on the ends under a baggy and scarf all night. I wouldn't call it a deep condition, but it was okay. I like the Loreal products so far. I put on some heat protectant and blew it out because I needed a trim. 

I know I know. I said i was going to stay out of my head with scissors, but I really needed one. I think I did a good job, actually. I didn't take too much off, but i took enough at the same time. I like it. It is not even by far, though. I'm dealing with it in sections otherwise I will never get anywhere. When it grows out long enough, then I will go someplace to have them cut it into something that makes sense. 

I don't know what I want to do with it now. I am going to keep it out this week. I am seriously considering keeping it out and/or half wigs. I want to be able to co-wash, dc, and especially seal and cater to my ends.

I've learned I'm rough with my hair. I need to get a seemless comb and a denman brush for detangling (but take out a lot of those teeth). Also, I need to really moisturize before I detangle and put it in neater sections because I kept snapping strands that should have been in other sections.

I am looking for half-wigs now. I don't know what I'm going to do, though. I may braid it back up, I may not.


----------



## nikki6352 (Jan 28, 2013)

AXtremeTakeover, I'm running at 3.0 speed on my treadmill.  I'll lower my speed and see what happens and also try 4min jog/6min walk you suggested.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 29, 2013)

Ugh!!!  Haven't started my C25k yet!  I need to rework my schedule to include time for exercise ASAP.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 30, 2013)

Loss 5 lbs in 2 days   I started juicing Monday. Will probably continue through Sunday.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 31, 2013)

I fell off my weight loss wagon but I'm back on it today. I went out of town and just did not follow any diet. I have gained weight, I'm not now sure how much. I really don't want to know. This is my cycle I go hard for 3 weeks than fall off week four.
I'm on C2 5K W5, I will do day2 today. Diet is everything.

My hair has been in a sew-in for a week. I will probably wash this weekend.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's still okay to join right?

Current Length: 'Whip' length
2013 Goal Length: Full TBL and growing in my edges and nape
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: ? idk a mix of 3s and 4s
How you will achieve goal: no more tight buns  find protective styles that are gentler. Stay consistent with my regimen. 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 139
Goal Weight: 120
Current Dress Size: 6/8
Goal Size: 4
Fitness Goal: run a 5 K, actually finish Jillian Michaels' 30 Day Shred, exercise for 30 min everyday (doesn't matter what but to stay active)
How you will achieve goal: I'm working this out currently. But I'm planning on doing a 5k on March 2 so jogging every other day til then. Off days butt bible and 30DS daily. I might start using MFP again. Maybe get a workout buddy too. 

I also want to take my multi vitamin (I always forget.) Food wise. For February I'm thinking follow the Daniel fast. Also, a few days of only green shakes. And after that green shakes daily. I want to stop with dairy (I have some type of dairy problem) and sugar (addicted ) Since my body is my temple I want to treat it right and that means I need to feed it right.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 31, 2013)

We are starting a "Healthiest Loser" challenge here at work on Monday Feb 4th for 12 weeks.  I need to lose that darn 10 lbs during this challenge. I'm ready to step it up on all fronts, diet (this means preparing all my meals, eating a LOT of veggies, drinking water) and workouts 4 - 5 days per week.


----------



## BGT (Jan 31, 2013)

It is one of my fitness goals to actually finish the 30 day shred. I think I got to L2D6 one time and stopped  But I will start it on February 11.  I was already planning on doing a measurements, pictures and weight update on the 11th so it would be good to start the 30DS on that day too.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 31, 2013)

About to start the 3rd week of p90x! I'm so proud of myself. I jog additionally, but it's tough mustering up enough energy for 2 workouts a day.

Idk if I've lost weight (i don't really weigh myself) but I have toned up some.

Been washing my hair often because of all the workouts so just wet bunning for now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Been to the gym all week.

Hair in ps 24/7

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 31, 2013)

kind of fell off past week. this week i probably wont make 1 pound loss and im pretty sure didn't last week. it all started when we ran out of water at home... no one wants to drink tx water. then, this week, i've been really tired with 8hrs overtime. 

still must make my 159 at least by April 6th. April 7th is by anniversary and i need to see 150 something. i think it is so hard. i am truly blaming this birth control, but i have to try harder to be convinced that it was just my laziness in the first place. i don't eat really bad things, i just dont drink water... well, haven't lately and i haven't been exercising. going to up the latter two and watch the food more closely. 

2 lbs a week. i should be able to do that right. 2 lbs a week for the next weeks, and 1 lb (which has been my usual so far) after that. i hope i get it. i really do. i need to.

hair...

i'm considering beshe drew now. i just learned about it actually. i've been in box braids for about a year off and on, so i've been out of the loop in the weave/wig department. want a 1b/30 because of what i've seen on youtube, i like the blend. the red is sporadic. thats cute.. i'm not one for red and black, usually, but i think it may be ok. otherwise i'm going to cry.

my natural hair this week is cool. i put conditioner on it with a bit of oil and put it in braids for a braid out. i didn't like that. the next day, i spritzed it with water in my old scurl spray bottle. i've kept it for a really long time because i like the way it mists... anyway. it has been doing great with just water because i never rinsed the conditioner out after the first time i put it on. ive been putting it in two strand twist bantu knots and pinning it up... well, i only did the bantu knots once. i haven't redone them. i braided down the front tonight and i'm going to leave the rest old. i will reknot them tomorrow. i'm just too sleepy. i'm considering going to bed right now, actually.

ETA: oh wait. i kept thinking 1b/33... it is 1b/30. that is even better! thats why i was thinking "i don't usually like the black and red, but if its just a little bit of red here and there i could like it." i bought it last night, btw. i'm excited. i hope i really like it.


----------



## lexxi (Feb 2, 2013)

So I haven't really had time to diet because I need to get to a grocery store and life has been alil hectic but I'm starting today because I'm finally free for a bit today so it's all about me. Now I have lost weight but that was because I was sick in the month if January and it took me a additional week or two to get my appetite back. However I am now able to wear a few of my pants I couldn't at first fit

Hair wise I'm doing good I added clips to one of my 3/4 wigs and also bought a wig (I have it on in the photo with the green and blue shirt)and ill be making a wig in two weeks because this guy had a 199 3 bundle sale so I'm all about growth now. Also I did mini twist and than did a twist out for the first time and I actually like mini twist they remind me of sister locks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 2, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> londonfog, apple natural, destinyseeker- I"M BACK YALL!!
> 
> Thanks so much guys for your encouragement and for not criticizing me.
> NO drops for me right now. For some reason, I haven't been able to get ahold of the company that sells it. Hmm....Makes me wonder.
> ...



I didn't check in last week and I am happy to see that you're back Aliyah!  

My knee is still mending but getting better every day. I've been working out (bootcamp 3 mornings a week) and running less but maintaining my running with the C to10k app only now I'm running one day at a time, three days a week. I'm down another lb. it's coming off slowly but it is coming off. More importantly my clothes are fitting better. 

My new growth is starting to get out of control but still responding to TLC. I'm going to focus more on not combing and brushing my hair when I moisturize and seal nightly. I feel that I'll retain a lot more hair that way. I'm also going to do my twice a month  protein as a pre-poo instead of doing it before my deep condish... I may retain more moisture that way. Hang in there everyone! 

Btw what are the rules to the Healthy Loser challenge?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey y'all!!!  I've been eating well all this week, but this weekend is a different story!  Weight update to come.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 3, 2013)

I have go hard today through Wednesday because I know I'm going to cheat Valentines day. Smh.

I have remember not to cheat too much tho.

For my hair, I'm going to do better with taking vitamins. Maybe I can get a boost this last month before my check-in.


----------



## BGT (Feb 3, 2013)

Anybody have any good food planned to eat today? My dad is boiling crawfish and my aunt is making her delicious three cheese lasagna. I've only had a banana and some cracker chips today. After putting in my exercise minutes and the crawfish and lasagna in MFP, I still have 760 calories left for the day


----------



## Lucia (Feb 3, 2013)

inspiration hair and weight loss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00RYZhhi7n0


----------



## DaLady82 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lucia said:


> inspiration hair and weight loss
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00RYZhhi7n0



That is some beautiful natural hair. When I was natural, that was my dream hair. Thanks for that vid.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 3, 2013)

Hair: natural
current length: MBL 1 inch from WL stretched
goal length: HL
I will continue CW, DC oiling, PS until I reach goal. My full routine is in my fotki.

Fitness
current: 174lbs
measurements: 37-30-42
goal weight: 135lbs
goal measurements: 34-26-40
my goal is where I was, before I fell off the fitness wagon.
I will continue working out 4-5x/week for at least 30 min running, power 90, some pilates here and there.  Eating clean vegetarian high protein, low carb, lots of fruits and veggies, no refined, bleached, pre-packaged anything.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 3, 2013)

i hate when i dont eat breakfast or eat a late breakfast. my whole day was screwed.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey y'all! I was straight MIA for a hot minute. Work has been giving me the business! So I found out I have breakage! Ugh!!!! I'm pretty sure it's from using the heat to blow dry and the  flatiron. I'm back to no heat. I tried it and clearly I'm doing I wrong. 

My weight is a hot mess. I'm bloated and just yuck feeling all of the time. I'm going to up my water and probably do a cleanse. I need to get rid of this waste. 

Workouts have been on point. I started a new w/o weight lifting plan from body building.com and I'm excited about that. Super Bowl weekend was horrible. Although I stayed within my cals I ate horribly compared to what I am used to. 

I just wanted to update. Now let me go back and catch up on what I missed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 4, 2013)

Starting low carbs with hubby and an online healthy eating challenge plus my sorority chapter's weight loss challenge today! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hair: natural
current length: APL
goal length: grazing BSL by June Full BSL by Dec 2013
Hair routine -
once per month flat iron,  wear hair straight 2 weeks , wear in a bun with ends sealed , very little manipulation. wash 2 times per month, deep condition 2 times per month, wear hair curly 2 weeks wear in a bun when curly, seal ends every other night, finger messages every day 

Taking: liquid iron, MSM, Prenatal vits, B-12 complex, Hair and Nail 


Fitness; Zumba workout @ home  3 times per week , light weight lifting 3 times per week  @ home, when weather warmer walking on lunch 
current: 204 lbs
goal weight: 175 by June  then 155-160 by Dec 2013

I want to lose weight and be healthy  ,I also want look more attractive.  I know carrying around extra pounds makes your heart work that much hard , I want to honour the Lord by Honouring His temple. I'm cutting back on carbs, sugar and processed foods eat more veggies. I' lost 20 last yr using myfitnesspal. I gained back ten after Christmas. So I'm logging back on to my fitnesspal and using my phone app again to record my daily caloric intake of 1400 cal.


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 4, 2013)

Same here! I try not to miss it especially since I workout from 5:30 to 6:30 am. I am starving by about 8 and it really throws my day off eating and energy wise.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 4, 2013)

Checking In:

Juiced for breakfast and lunch

Dinner: Carrots and Hummus 

Snack: possibly some butternut squash or more juice

Ready to get these lbs OFF 


I do need to work on my water intake


----------



## shyekiera (Feb 4, 2013)

Since the start of the year, I have lost 7 pounds...
started off doing good with hair regimen, then slacked off to focus on weight.
gotta figure out a way to balance both


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 4, 2013)

body...

didn't get to exercise today 2.5 hours overtime done out of 8 this week. still going to aim for 1 hour of exercise 5 days a week... i'm going to go do some pilates.. at least a short video

hair....

waiting on my wig. so, my sister in law bought the same wig i bought in the same color. i was irate. that's like sharing husbands. who does that? who wants to wear the exact same wig in the exact same color as the person sitting next to them?? i can see buying something that people are wearing somewhere out there. even if it is as popular as the beshe drew... but right next to you?? come on. that's wrong. at least get another color. seriously. the same color?? 

well... today. i have come to get past it a little. a very little. she technically lives about 2 hours from me so the her group of people aren't the same as my group of people... still. .. the same color??


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm trying to get back on track. I'm on the Scarsdale diet. I lost 2lbs last month. I fell off hard. I have not done C25K in a week but with the weather and asthma, I have not felt like working out.

I washed my sew-in this past weekend


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2013)

_*Hair:*_  I washed on Saturday with CON Moisturizing shampoo, DC'd w/ Organix Argan Oil & Shea Butter mixed with ORS Replenishing conditioner & EVCO, Cantu-Leave in, blow dried w/ heat protectant. Oiled my scalp with the Mega Care Tea Tree Oil, M&S'd & did my cornrows to go up under my wig.  My hair has gotten thicker from the roots to about 3-4 inches out (the hair that has grown during my HHJ) & it feels really good! I'm not sure if it was from the DC'g & healthy hair maintenance or if the 5,000 mcg of Biotin that I take around 5-6 times a week but I'm not willing to stop either to find out which one. 

*Body:  *Today was the first day back to working out since my tonsillectomy. I didn't work out the week before the surgery & I couldn't work out for 2 weeks after due to a bleeding risk. So I was out for 3 whole weeks!! Boooo! I did lose weight (10lbs) from it though and my workout clothes fit REAAAAL NICE!! I must say it felt great to get back on the grind.  When I left off, I had finally reached being able to run a full 2 miles but after being on all that pain medicine & eating so little, I was out of breath after 3 minutes.   I ran only 1 mile today (ran 2 min/walked 1 min) to get myself back together and it took me 13 minutes. I still did a full mile though. Hopefully I'll be back to where I left off in the next couple of weeks. I wanted to be able to run the full 5K by the end of February & then focus on getting my timing down from that point on.  I also did: 

Leg Extensions: 3 sets / 12 reps, 110 lbs
Leg Press: 3 sets / 12 reps, 50 lbs
Hip Abduction/Adduction: 3 sets / 12 reps (each), 50 lbs

This evening when I get home, I'll do crunches, squats, lunges, & push-ups. I think that I want to work on this every night but only on the week nights. I keep forgetting to buy my jump rope but I plan on investing in it this weekend, hopefully  I'll also be taking the rest of my vitamins this evening.


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey all! @londonfog, @LadyEuphoria007, @D.Lisha.

Just checking in. I'll try and make it brief.
Last you all heard I said I was back. Well, I wasn't.
Have not exercised in a couple weeks. Did a 7 day fast. 
It was nice, challenging, refreshing. Dropped some pounds.
When to a buffet yesterday(enjoyed it too), and gained it all back.

So, why am i not tripping? You remember those drops I was telling you all about? Well, I got them. Took my first dose today. I'm ready to rock and roll.  Also plan to start my walk/jog back again. Anyways, I plan to be back in a week or few for updates on progress with the drops. 

As far as my hair....I finally cut the 3-5" of perm that was left from my last perm in Feb. 2010. I know what you're thinking..."3 years and you still have perm left in your hair". Yep.  Well, not anymore that is.  Last night used Kimmaytube's leave-In, put my hair in twists and applied my MN mixture to scalp.  I am really praying that I get that length back by the end of this year or sooner.

Well, at least I'm still here, right?.....Right? LOl!


----------



## BGT (Feb 8, 2013)

Monday, I'm going to start training for a 5 K on April 13. Wish me luck!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2013)

BGT said:


> Monday, I'm going to start training for a 5 K on April 13. Wish me luck!


 
Yaay!! Are you going to use the C25K (couch to 5k) or are you going to come up with your own routine? I'll be in one on April 28th!! Good luck!!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hair:* Not much going on in this department.  I did the same thing as last Saturday with the exception of Co-washing instead of poo'ing. Shout out @ BabyGrowth for that link to the article for The Science of Black hair!! Whoo hooo!! I learned some better products & techniques from it & have started to incorporate them. 

*Body: *Tuesday was the only day that I couldn't run the full mile. Wednesday through today I was able to run the entire mile plus some. Next week I'll be working my way back up to 2 miles & then focusing on 3 the week after.  

15 minute of Running - Wed (1.0 mile), Thurs (1.29 mile), Fri (1.40 mile)
    *I increase my mph by 0.5 each day
Leg Press - 3 sets / 10 reps, 130 lbs (Wed-Fri)
Leg Extension - 4 sets / 10 reps, 35 lbs (Wed-Fri)
Leg Curls - 3 sets / 10 reps, 40 lbs (Wed-Fri)
Lat Pulldowns - 3 sets / 10 reps, 20 lbs (found out I was doing these the wrong direction ) (Wed-Fri)

I've found a workout log online to keep track of my exercises that I do that already has most of my exercises pre-filled already.  I'll be getting me some more workout clothes this weekend & my jump rope. I want to be able to workout at least 4-5 days a week from now on with one day designated to cross training only (bicycling for 30-35 minutes instead of my usual routine (treadmill & strength training). My workout buddy will be starting with me on the 18th.  Yaaaay!!  I'll also take some pics this weekend so that I can compare in a month from attempting to workout 4 days a week.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 8, 2013)

BGT
C25K is a good program, I've used it before, and whenever I need to get fit quick.  it works if you do the run at least 3x/week. 
There's an app for it so you can play your workout playlist with it telling you when to walk, run. once you're finished you'll be able to run 2 miles in a 30 or so minutes.


----------



## BGT (Feb 8, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Yaay!! Are you going to use the C25K (couch to 5k) or are you going to come up with your own routine? I'll be in one on April 28th!! Good luck!!





Lucia said:


> BGT
> C25K is a good program, I've used it before, and whenever I need to get fit quick.  it works if you do the run at least 3x/week.
> There's an app for it so you can play your workout playlist with it telling you when to walk, run. once you're finished you'll be able to run 2 miles in a 30 or so minutes.



I got an app called C25K Free.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 8, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> *Hair Goals*
> Current Length: APL
> ...


 
I'm going to restart this challenge because I haven't been diligent about updates.  My stats above are from November.  My last weight was 150.  All the rest of in the info above is the same.  Im going to update at least onece a week.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 10, 2013)

I fell off because I got fatigued but I'm back on baby!! C2k and kenpo x today. Y'all pray for me and my sweet tooth.


----------



## BGT (Feb 11, 2013)

So i weighed in today for the first time since January 31 and I'm up 1 lb. I think it may be because my period starts this week (I am feeling bloated and puffy). I am starting C25K today and will weigh in again on February 28. Hopefully I'll be down the 5 lbs for February.  I want to see 193 or lower!


----------



## londonfog (Feb 11, 2013)

BGT said:


> So i weighed in today for the first time since January 31 and I'm up 1 lb. I think it may be because my period starts this week (I am feeling bloated and puffy). I am starting C25K today and will weigh in again on February 28. Hopefully I'll be down the 5 lbs for February.  I want to see 193 or lower!


 
Ugh!! Mines started today & I was not feeling the treadmill with cramps!! I gave myself today as my "off" day. Tomorrow its on again though, LOL!  Anyhoo, I believe in you & I know you can have them 5 off before then!! Get it girl!!


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm struggling with eating healthy. I like to try different diet plans/ideas. I like the weight to come off fast. However, my diet is too strict and then I binge on food...I'm too busy to keep up with calories or points... I weighed myself today I'm at my highest since after thanksgiving..BUT
I ate healthy today... Did some crunches and jacks... I'm still trying

My hair is still in a sew-in.. I will probably take out this weekend... I have a major job interview next Thursday...I want a sleek pony... I'm taking suggestions/tutorials/pics etc


----------



## Fab79 (Feb 13, 2013)

hair - i got braided up in cornrows and am rocking wigs, will keep them in for 6-8 weeks as if it was a weave, will co-wash during this time, DC every 2 weeeks and clarify when i'm out of them before i braid it back up

health - i've given up junk snacks for Lent, hopefully this will continue after Lent, I have already cut back on fizzy and only had 2 sodas since the beginning of the year (6 weeks) not bad at all really.

i have the lady who shares my office doing pulsing squats with me on the hour every hour, we started at 30 seconds which was haaaaaard, but are not up to an easier minute and if we say we cannot feel it, we go lower into the squat.  still doing blogilates fab feb calendar rotation


----------



## londonfog (Feb 13, 2013)

There's not too many of us left posting in this thread huh?! Where y'all at?!

*Hair* - Same ole', same ole'. Poo'd w/ CON moisturizing poo & DC on Saturday. Wrapped with Motions then cornrowed the next day to be able to work out. I sprayed some Infusium 23 leave-in mixed w/ HE Hello Hydration (new addition), & a little EVOO on my braids & scalp yesterday. 

*Body* - Did not work out on Monday.

Tuesday - 15 minutes of running (1.40 mile) Leg Press, Leg Extension, Leg Curls 

Tuesday night at home - Squats, Push-ups, Crunches on Stability ball, Hip Bridges, Planking

I broke my record today running on the treadmill! I didn't feel like working out but wound up running 2.20 miles instead! I barely had time to do my weight machines but I don't even care. I want to make it to the full 5K a whole month before my run! I'm giving myself 3 more weeks to get where I need to be (adding half a mile each week & working on that distance at least 3-4 days a week).


----------



## londonfog (Feb 13, 2013)

Fab79 said:


> hair - i got braided up in cornrows and am rocking wigs, will keep them in for 6-8 weeks as if it was a weave, will co-wash during this time, DC every 2 weeeks and clarify when i'm out of them before i braid it back up
> 
> health - i've given up junk snacks for Lent, hopefully this will continue after Lent, I have already cut back on fizzy and only had 2 sodas since the beginning of the year (6 weeks) not bad at all really.
> 
> i have the lady who shares my office doing pulsing squats with me on the hour every hour, we started at 30 seconds which was haaaaaard, but are not up to an easier minute and if we say we cannot feel it, we go lower into the squat. still doing blogilates fab feb calendar rotation


 
Whooo hoooo! Work them glutes & hamstrings girl!! You teach them a lesson!!


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 13, 2013)

londonfog said:


> There's not too many of us left posting in this thread huh?! Where y'all at?!
> 
> Hair - Same ole', same ole'. Poo'd w/ CON moisturizing poo & DC on Saturday. Wrapped with Motions then cornrowed the next day to be able to work out. I sprayed some Infusium 23 leave-in mixed w/ HE Hello Hydration (new addition), & a little EVOO on my braids & scalp yesterday.
> 
> ...



Congrats girl you are doing the da*n thing! 

I am doing well down 11 pounds from the start of the year. I will put an update pic at the end of March for both my hair and body. That'll definitely keep me motivated for the next couple of weeks


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 15, 2013)

Remember me 

I haven't been here in a while but back to give a mini update. (--->     . )

I started at 304 and I'm now down to 292. Its aight' considering I just started getting into the groove last month (well...sort of )

Anywho, tonight I was browsing through Youtube and went to my subscriptions and seen a vid from one of my FAV Youtubers 'ChocolateTresses'.
Its nothing spectacular just her testing out her new camera, but suddenly she appeared in some shorts and yalllllllll....it hit me. I NEED TO GET MY LIFE RIGHT NOW! She has 4 kids and still looks fantastic! She literally just had a baby 5 months ago and yet her body is slayin' those who have no kids (*points to self ). 

According to her past vid's she has a dance history and it made me think. I love dancing, so why not use that as my weight loss catalyst. SOOOOOOOOO I think I'm going to take a plunge and invest into a at home dance workout that suits my personal needs. SO EXCITED!

Anywho here's the vid if any of you are interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXt0z3lUVm8


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 16, 2013)

Update: I've been doing a semi  clean eating regimen and introduced lots of veggies and fruits to my meals. Some days I still juice for breakfast and/or lunch. I can certainly tell a difference in my clothes.

Hair Update: I've decided to simplify my regimen. Since I stretch my relaxers, I have realized that my hair gets pissed off from too much manipulation. I actually loss hair through breakage during my last 6 month stretch. My new reggie is wash/deep condition every 10 - 14 days, air-dry; plait; wig-it; repeat. I'll be using my beloved liquid gold under my wigs.

ETA: Forgot to add that I started taking exercise classes this week so I'll be doing that twice per week


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 16, 2013)

Checking in 

*lost 2 pounds since starting challenge- And can you believe I celebrated yesterday with Hershey kisses , left over valentine candy I gave my DH. 

*drinking more water
* taking vits everyday

* keeping my hands out of my hair, which is hard for me ...I enjoy doing anything in my hair. I wore a bun for the past 2 weeks. 
I'm in my second week of straight hair, I’m going to push for another week and then deep condition next weekend. 
Accountability helps ...thanks ladies 

P.S 
pic below is where my hair and back fat are 
I'll just use  this shot ...and update as I lose  back fat and gain length


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 16, 2013)

I really have been making an effort to take my daily vitamin everyday, but i haven't exactly been consistent. i'm still trying, though. 

My hubby made me mad. Make me angry and I spend your money. So, I bought another wig today! I didn't spend that much money on it, however. I bought Freetress Equal Estelle in 1b/30. I plan to keep 1b/30 wig colors in the spring, so besides my Drew, I'm going to have this wig in a few days. 

I haven't taken a picture of Drew because I can't get a good picture in it. I'm going to forget about it. Hopefully, I will get a good picture some day. I will wear these... probably more of the Estelle until June. I'll just buy another if it gets ragged.


----------



## Taina (Feb 16, 2013)

*Hair*
Had a couple of days that not posted in here,  I have an update, I trim my hair yerterday, but i cut a lot. I'm bot being that consistent with the MN as I was in january, but i'm gonna start again cause last month i saw good growth. This month has been crazy and havn't had enough time  in the afternoons and evening to apply it . I'l do it even in the morning starting tomorrow.







*Body*
I've been dpoing the diet perfectly for the last week and lost 2.5kgs. My weight is now 114.7kgs. The diet i'm doing is the one that gave me my trainer a year ago in wich I had very good results. I'm not all set with the workout since we had people working at home, but i'm just getting everything in place so I cant estart again this coming monday.


----------



## BGT (Feb 16, 2013)

Measurement updates:

Waist: -1.5"
Hips: -2"
Thigh: -1"
Arm: -.5"
Bust: -2"
Lower Belly: -2.5"


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey @londonfog, @LadyEuphoria007, @D.Lisha. Everyone!

I'm still here. Man, there _hasn't_ been many posts here!

Last week I mentioned I finally got my drops. 
Well, just finished my first week and I am down 4.5 lbs. So glad to be finally losing weight again. I started out at 172.5 and now down to 168.0lbs. Lost about 2" in Stomach (mostly bloat and water), and about 1/2" in Hips.

I have a long way to go and It's not easy all the time, but It's so worth it to me. A 500 calorie diet is no joke. Actually, I've been eating a little over 500 calories. I plan to tighten it up though, to see if I get better results.

As far as my hair, I finally cut those dreaded permed ends after 3 years. My hair is much shorter, but I'm loving the consistent texture.

I have not been exercising either. Usually when I do drops, I don't exercise. But I really want to try and push myself and get in some walking and light strength training.

@strawbewie- I totally understand where you coming from. It's good you keep trying. This past year I've dieted so many times only to tell everyone that I've quit and gained weight instead. But I never gave up. I believed that no matter how many times I messed up dieting, that if I never gave up, that one day...One day....I was gonna get it right somehow. Find what works for you. You can do it girl!


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 17, 2013)

*Black Seed Herb*
Black seed contains the various amino acids, fatty acids, minerals and carbohydrates and it has been scientifically formulated to produce the Vatika Hair mask treatment cream to deliver complete protection, growth, strengthening and shine for your hair.




OK...so my eldest daughter brought her mom a treat "Vatika Habba Sauda Hammam Zaith " Hair Mask …I could not resist, I like the Vatika line but never used this hair mask before . I was planning on going another week before I deep conditioned my hair but here I go. What sold me was the first ingredient listed is “water”.

*Product claim:*

Vatika Habba Sauda Hammam Zaith
" is enriched with the goodness of Habba Sauda also known as black seed. For thousands of years, the world has recognized the tremendous healing properties of a legendary “Black Seed Herb” and its seeds are widely regarded as “seed of blessing”.

*Black Seed Herb*
Black seed contains the various amino acids, fatty acids, minerals and carbohydrates and it has been scientifically formulated to produce the Vatika Hair mask treatment cream to deliver complete protection, growth, strengthening and shine for your hair.

*How I'm deep conditioning with the product:*

I used 4 table spoons, mixed with 1TBL of honey and 1 TBLl of almond oil…. heated for 20 seconds, spread through hair. Had DH wrap my head with cling wrap and then placed a snug knitted cap over my head. I'll wear the cap and cling for several hrs this afternoon, then rinse and do light blow dry ...sealing ends with coconut oil/castor oil mix ...putting in bun. 
*I'll post how my hair feels later or tomorrow. I have a great feeling about the results. *


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey y'all! I started back lifting and I've just started my 3rd week. Lost 2.2 lbs so about a 1.1 lb a week putting me back at 174.2. I've also started the Eat Stop Eat approach this week.  

My hair is a hot mess! Ugh I want to give up. This breakage...this dry *** Albuquerque weather...the lack of cute protective styles... It's all just a hot mess. Idk what giving up will do...lol it's not like it will make my hair grow! *sigh*


----------



## Lucia (Feb 18, 2013)

I got 3 workouts in last week, my minimum is 3 days max 6 days/week trying to get my running on a regular schedule. I have to check my carb intake it's too much for me to lose as fast as I want.  I'm cutting back this week I'm doing a 3 day juice cleansing fast to jump start the carb cutting. Even if I don't have time or feel like working-out I'll do a 10 minute trainer DVD-NO EXCUSES! I'm going to BRING IT!

On the hair front my hair was dry, I've been oiling with my ayurvedic oil blend brhami and brhingaraj (I get them at amazon.com) and going to up to weekly DC treatments alternating moisture and protein and PS-ing my way to HL. Oh you just don't know it is on and crakin.


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 18, 2013)

aliyah7 thank you. I'm encouraged by your comments. I'm eating better but have not worked out,


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 18, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I'm eating better but have not worked out,



That's Good! You can start off with your eating and then when you're ready add the exercise in. That's what I'm doing; focusing on my eating, then I plan to gradually add light exercise (walking/jog) around the block. So I don't feel overwhelmed doing too much.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 19, 2013)

Im still sweatin to the oldies. I brought some muscle milk over the weekend to incorporate but that ish is sooo nasty.  Sigh I dk what to use it with. I tried smoothies and just 2% milk but ugh.


----------



## Imsosceneic (Feb 19, 2013)

Been feeling low lately. Will hop back on eventually.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 20, 2013)

strawbewie I agree with aliyah7  Getting your nutrition and eating under control is great.  Exercise only makes up small percentage of total weightloss efforts and learning portion control and proper nutrition is a great first step!


----------



## 1beautiijunkii (Feb 20, 2013)

Hair Goals

Current Length: BSL
2013 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: texlaxed transitioning to natural
Hair type: 3C/4A, B
How you will achieve goal: regular trims, DC'ing, moisturizing, oil sealing,  protective styling, minimal heat

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 360 :-( - down 10 lbs
Goal Weight: 260 (180, over all goal but I don't expect to lose 180 lbs by the end of the year)
Current Dress Size: 28-30
Goal Size: 24 (I think) (over all goal size is 12-14)
Fitness Goal: to work out regularly, build muscle, lose body fat, tone,walk up a flight of stairs without getting winded

This is an awesome thread!!!!!

Sent from my dope as f**k Galaxy SIII ;-)


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 20, 2013)

1beautiijunkii what's that sad face!!! Being down 10lbs is Awesome!! 

Way to Go!!!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow I can only tolerate the vanilla in almost any protein shake but muscle milk has a ton of flavors like banana and strawberry.  What kind do you have? You could try blending it with a banana or something.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish I could find something that would reinvigorate us. What was our original inspiration to lose weight? Does anyone have a picture of it? 

Mine was to be back to 150-something by my anniversary or even by my sister-in-laws welcoming party... both in April. 

SO, I have a body like this when on top my hubby...





or this flat tummy at sister-in-laws welcoming party...






lol


----------



## 1beautiijunkii (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks doll! Its just that I have a long way to go thats all but hey ten lbs less now!




LadyEuphoria007 said:


> 1beautiijunkii what's that sad face!!! Being down 10lbs is Awesome!!
> 
> Way to Go!!!



Sent from my dope as f**k Galaxy SIII ;-)


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm becoming vain yall. It takes me a lot longer to get ready everyday because I love looking at myself in the mirror. I haven't even lost that much lol. I guess the small changes are having a BIG impact on my self esteem! I'm still doing p90x and enjoying it. I'm on my fifth week. 

I'm at somewhat of an awkward stage right now though. When it comes to my body type, I would consider myself a cone-apple hybrid. I lose weight in my lower body first, then my upper body. My lower body is close to where I wanna be. My upper is lagging behind of course, because that's where its hardest for me to lose weight (upper back, breasts, stomach, and upper arms). But I know that since I'm losing in my lower half, my upper will be next to go!

I'm also dealing with some sagging in my stomach from fat lose right now.

My hair is still being neglected smh. I'm not going to down myself because getting in shape is way more important. My hair is quite thin so will have to work on thickening it. I will deep condition tonight and style heat free.


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 22, 2013)

Checking in …….kind of had an early birthday celebration today ...had casava pone.... just say I had a few thousand calories but was it ever worth it 
I'll be good again until my bday on Wednesday ...sometime you just have to enjoy and then get back on the wagon


----------



## jprayze (Feb 23, 2013)

Checking in...it's been a while!  Been working on fitting exercise in my schedule and making good food choices!  My hair is doing ok, inching closer to BSL but I need a trim so it's will be a bit longer before I get there.


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been eating healthy or low calories six days a week and having one treat day. I have not gone back to exercising but I hope to do so this weekend.

My hair, I'm back to wigging it... I may co-wash and DC this weekend... I need to order a hair length shirt...


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 23, 2013)

apple_natural I love that idea and nice inspiration BTW. 

I'm on my phone but ill come back and post mine in a few. 

I pulled a muscle in my bicep so I'm trying to nurse it back to health. So I'm off of lifting upper body for now. I'll just do extra cardio on my upper body day this week at the gym.

Sent from my eyePhone.  Blog: www.kikishairasylum.com


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 23, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Im still sweatin to the oldies. I brought some muscle milk over the weekend to incorporate but that ish is sooo nasty.  Sigh I dk what to use it with. I tried smoothies and just 2% milk but ugh.



Try to throw it in a blender with frozen fruit. It will give it a better taste.


----------



## HoneyBea (Feb 24, 2013)

Checking in (thought you lost me didn't you lol)

January and the early part of February were horrible since I needed to bounce between two jobs but I'm back on track.  Haven't managed to remember to take my vitamins everyday but I'm but to three days out of seven. Working out I'm doing Zumba Mondays and Thursdays, Insanity Tuesdays and Saturdays and Jillian Micheal Wednesdays. (Sundays are my be bad days) Since the store is exactly a mile from my house whenever I never little things, I walk so that's two miles almost every other day. (I'm starting to forget things on purpose now.)

As for my hair it has been in 'fro or cornrow mode. Net week I should be finally getting my first set of braids, some booty braids.

Not Going to weigh in until after my b-day in march. 

Bye - Bye now and GOOD LUCK to everyone!


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey ladies! 
I know I've fell ALL THE WAY off with posting in this thread since the race began.....but I'm pretty much here to redeem myself and get back on track.
Since my last post I've been on AND off with my running workouts.  I would run 3miles in the morning on a nearby trail, and then 3-more miles on the treadmill later on in the evening.  I kept up that schedule for about 2-3 1/2 weeks before I kinda sorta fell off ....
As of last week I picked back up on my regimen when DH and I decided to get an Xbox Kinect.  I am currently working on a 4-week program through my Nike Fit Xbox game...and ladies let me tell you...XBOX KINECT NIKE FITNESS IS NOOOO JOKE! If you're looking for a real-workout without having to go to the gym I would HIGHLY recommend this for YOU.  My current exercise regimen involves me doing a 20-minute workout on the kinect in the mornings, and picking up with my 3-mile run at the gym during nights.
At the moment my body is sore as h*ll from both...but I really need to make up for lost time...so I guess this is considered my punishment? lol

As far as my hair goes, I relaxed last week after a 14-week, 5-day stretch, and now the cycle of stretching is pretty much starting over for me. Did my first 'poo wash/protein treatment on Thursday and I'm currently rocking a bootleg twist out until I can get my duby wrap next week.

That is all ladies.....again I apologize for my absence..
I hope you all welcome be back with opened arms lol


----------



## BGT (Feb 24, 2013)

It's the last week of February and I plan to tighten it up before my weigh in on Friday.  My goal is 80 oz of water a day, no carbs (only fruit with my  morning smoothie), no coffee, no diet soda, just green tea in the morning, lean protein and veggies.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2013)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> HairPleezeGrow I can only tolerate the vanilla in almost any protein shake but muscle milk has a ton of flavors like banana and strawberry.  What kind do you have? You could try blending it with a banana or something.



Sorry just now seeing your post.  I have used chocolate before and now vanilla.  Thanks I will look into strawberry one.


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Update:

It's been 2 weeks I've been on the Low Calorie Diet with drops. So far I'm down 7.5lbs total in the 2 weeks. Lost only 3 lbs this week. Not happy about this at all, but there's nothing I can do but just follow through with it.  I haven't done a lick of exercise, but will really try to get some walking in now.
Hopefully, I can start today. Make myself somehow. I just really hate doing exercise on these low calorie diets.

My hair is the same. In twist(dry twist; I need to wash and moisturize), applying MN 2-3 times a week. I know..I've really slacked terribly on this. But oh well.

@D.Lisha- Hey! Glad to see you back.  Don't worry, there's been a lot of absences from this thread. You're Good. Looks like you got a serious workout regimen going on. Your hair looks Great!

Glad to hear everyone else still hanging in there.  Keep chugging along ladies!!


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Update 2:

Just pushed myself and did a walk/jog around the block. Took 15mins. It's been about 3 weeks since I last exercised. Hopefully I can keep it up.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey D.Lisha welcome back! I may look into getting the kinect game. I love going and lifting about I'd love to have an alt workout for those days when I want to change it up.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 24, 2013)

BGT get it girl! Good luck! 

aliyah7 great job girl.


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 24, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Update:
> 
> It's been 2 weeks I've been on the Low Calorie Diet with drops. So far I'm down 7.5lbs total in the 2 weeks. Lost only 3 lbs this week. Not happy about this at all, but there's nothing I can do but just follow through with it.  I haven't done a lick of exercise, but will really try to get some walking in now.
> Hopefully, I can start today. Make myself somehow. I just really hate doing exercise on these low calorie diets.
> ...





LadyEuphoria007 said:


> *Hey @D.Lisha welcome back! I may look into getting the kinect game. I love going and lifting about I'd love to have an alt workout for those days when I want to change it up.*



*aliyah7*
Hey girl! Thanks for the welcome . It makes me feel alittle better to know that I haven't been the only person that's been MIA around these parts 
Also, congrats on becoming 7.5lbs down, that's D*MN good progress to say you haven't done a "lick" of exercise.
And thanks girl, I may have slacked off in this exercise regimen, but I don't play when it comes to my hair regimen...lol.


*LadyEuphoria007*
Thanks girl, and YES, I say so ahead and get you a Kinect! They have an unlimited amount of games for it such as Wipeout 1, 2, and 3, Nike Kinect Fitness (this is hardcore athlete training....it had me sore all this week!) and too many others to name. Heck today I called myself "taking it easy" by playing my latest Disney game but I ended up breaking a sweat anyway....despite today being my "off day". Overall you WILL end up doing some form of exercise using this system b/c it's your entire body that controls the game.


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm happy to see that everyone is still doing their thing! I am still on point with the exercise and my hair. My knee is still recovering so I've been jogging my C to 10K on my rebounder instead of the treadmill 3 days a week... I'm on week 6 day 2  I'm also still going to Bootcamp three early mornings a week. I may add Zumba to the mix one evening a week starting next week. My stomach is tightening up and this body is slimming down, yay!!!!

My hair is growing nicely.  Still bunning and putting my MN mix in every other day with WGO oil on the in between days. I'm 10 weeks post and these "ruts" (lol) are kicking.  So I'm really babying the line of demarcation and working hard to keep these roots moisturized... 4 more weeks to go until I relax. 

I'm always looking for stretching tips anyone want to share?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2013)

D.Lisha, Welcome back we missed ya!! aliyah7, Great job on the weight loss!! LadyEuphoria007, I hope that your bicep feels better soon but keep up the good work in the meantime! BGT, I think your plan for for this week is awesome! 

*Hair*
I don't know what on earth I was thinking but Saturday is my usual wash & DC day. However I had a date & was rushing so I completely flip flopped my washing & DC process not paying attention to what I was doing . I got a new wig because the last one started to look like a cat had been licking the curls out!! Got cornrows underneath with some of my own hair out in the front so that I can workout this week. 

*Body*
I only hit the gym three times last week with pretty much the same routine with the addition/subtraction of a couple things. 

*Running, chest press, leg press, Hip adduction/abduction, leg curl, & leg extension.*  What all I do depends on how long I actually run on the treadmill since I only get an hour lunch.  I haven't been doing anything at home either and I cheated BIG time this weekend on my eating so I have to make sure to stay disciplined this week. I went shopping for some more work/dress pants & jeans & found out that I reach my size goal that I had set at the beginning of the challenge!  I went from a size 10 to a 6 in work pants & an 8 in the jeans!!! I also went from a large in my shirts to a medium! I went from a large to a small in my workout pants as well! yaaaaaaay!! I still haven't taken any pics though & will try to do that tonight to post. I've been on my water & vitamins pretty much everyday except for the weekends.  I now have a workout buddy that will be starting with me today & I'm excited for that. She can't be talking to me while I'm running though!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Back in this game after a couple weeks off. Was sick (again). *sigh* I got in the gym today.

I put my hair in small braids and hope to keep them for 6 - 8 weeks. Hopefully I retain at least an inch. After that, I will dust about 1/4 off.


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 26, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @D.Lisha, Welcome back we missed ya!! @aliyah7, Great job on the weight loss!! @LadyEuphoria007, I hope that your bicep feels better soon but keep up the good work in the meantime! @BGT, I think your plan for for this week is awesome!
> 
> @ *londonfog*
> *Hair*
> ...




londonfog
Thanks for the welcome! 
I'm glad to hear that you've already reached your goal sizes! Kudos to you boo!

*Updates:
Body
*Today (well yesterday to be exact since it is now 3:10 am) I ran on the treadmill for 45minutes (414 calories burned) and came back home to do 22 more minutes of my Nike + Xbox Kinect Training (another 66 calories burned)


*Hair
*Nothing out of the ordinary, just moisturized and sealed as normal before bed


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks londonfog I'm being a good girl and resting it b/c I aint tryna be down for the count lol


----------



## Lucia (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bge-OkyN3E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLHUF8Tw_Dc

http://instagram.com/fullyrawkristina


----------



## BGT (Feb 27, 2013)

Hair: I'm 8, almost 9 weeks post and my roots are so thick! Ever since I've been leaving my hair slightly underprocessed with touch ups, I've grown maybe 5-6 inches of thick hair. I'll be slowly trimming off the thin ends. I plan to do a rollerset Friday (my first one since October) and will give myself a small trim.

Weight loss: I'm in an exercise challenge at work. Region vs region, the highest average at the end of the challenge, each participant gets $100, with a drawing for $500. So far, my region is in 4th place but quite a few people have been cheating. Someone logged in 800 minutes on the first day! Come on son!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 1, 2013)

My check in is today! I've got to take pics and get to a scale...


----------



## Fab79 (Mar 1, 2013)

Checking in. I'm down 7lb since jan and total inches lost all over so far 10.6 and I was told today that my legs looked smaller, so I'm happy and cracking on

Hair I'm still braided under wigs I've got about another 3 weeks till take down but am dcing this weekend. Haven't been doing it weekly more like every 10 days so I'll see how that works out. And when I washed for these braids I roller set dried. So I'm not using direct heat. Hopefully this will lead to full BSL by December


----------



## londonfog (Mar 1, 2013)

Checking in for the week!!

*Hair:*
Poo'd & DC'd on Tuesday night. Wore it wrapped on Wednesday underneath my wig then cornrowed on Thursday morning to go underneath my wig. I'll be co-washing/washing & DC'g tomorrow morning. 

Body:
I worked out Mon, Tues, Thurs & today.  I've been building my distance in running & I plan on running at least 2 miles a day next week. Same ol same on the weight machines. I've been slacking on my crunches at home though.  Taking my vitamins & drinking about 70oz of water daily. 

Be blessed!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 1, 2013)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Hair Goals
> 
> Current Length:  ~Full shoulder, trimmed so I'm not really grazing anymore.
> 2013 Goal Length:  ~Full BSL
> ...



Ok so here's my first update. I'm straightening tonight so I will do the hair update a little later. I'm on my 6th week of p90x. The swimsuit pics are at about the 4th week of p90x.

Current weight: 158.7
Current measurements: 38*29.5*39
Current size: 10


I'm doing this from my phone but my original post has the starting pics. Idk if u guys can see progress, but I'm down about 5lbs and my shape is changing. I'm slowly yet consistently making progress.   

EDIT: idk why my attachments are so dang small from my phone lol. I will get on the computer and fix that asap! Pics are coming!


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 2, 2013)

Checking in: 
I got my hair trimmed and flat ironed on my birthday..27/2/.. wrap hair every night and apply a little argon oil on ends  as needed ...message scalp often  .....Will wear for 2 weeks in a bun (hide those ends).... then deep condition. 

Weight : Should have my zumbe work out in the mail this week
, last week was my  birthday , so a few extra treats but the new week I'm getting on track ...no more time to waste


----------



## Fab79 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bunnyhaslonghair. I can notice a difference keep at it it's working


----------



## jprayze (Mar 2, 2013)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Ok so here's my first update. I'm straightening tonight so I will do the hair update a little later. I'm on my 6th week of p90x. The swimsuit pics are at about the 4th week of p90x.
> 
> Current weight: 158.7
> Current measurements: 38*29.5*39
> ...



Nice progress!


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 2, 2013)

I been wearing cornrows under my wigs. I'm baggying every other night for moisture. 

I been eating healthy most days with Friday being cheat day...snacking is an issue... I worked out 3 times this week


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Ladies!  So glad to see everyone still here!   

This is my check-in for the week:

I'm down 9.5 lbs in 3 weeks on drops. Lost only 2 lbs this week. I should have been at least 15 downs by now ; but I'm still thankful. 

Been so caught up in the weight loss that I haven't mentioned much about my size.  In the 3 weeks I've lost 3" from my stomach and 2" inches from my hips.  Not bad....

I only walked/jogged once this week. My goal is to lose 6-10 lbs in the next 2 weeks (or by the time my drops run out). But I believe in order to reach this goal, I've GOT to add some exercise. Just been so lazy, tired feeling. But I know i can do it. I feel if I would push myself, I can go out with a bang.

My Hair: .  I've slacked so bad. I don't know what's going on. Still wearing my satin cap though. I've had it sitting in these twists for over a week. Haven't applied MN in about 1/2 week or more.

@londonfog- So glad to hear you reached your size goals.

@D.Lisha- Are you natural or relaxed? What is your hair regimen?

@LadyEuphoria- Keep nursing those ceps. What exercises you been doing in the meantime?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot ladies!


----------



## D.Lisha (Mar 3, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hey Ladies!  So glad to see everyone still here!
> 
> This is my check-in for the week:
> 
> ...



aliyah7

I'm relaxed and my regimen is as follows:
-'Poo Wash Once a week
-Co-wash once a week
-D/C twice a week (once after my 'poo wash, and once before my co-wash)
-Moisturize and seal nightly
-Protein treatment every 6 weeks
-Trim every 6 Months
-Relax every 14-17 Weeks
-Protective style 90% of the time until my goal length (WL) is reached


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 4, 2013)

Img I started a cardii workout my job started offering today (1st class was today ) and I am soooo freaking sore. That lady worked us man!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm being lazy with my update. Will post the hair pics up soon. Looks like I might be back to grazing apl though. I'm thinking about getting a serious professional trim soon. I'm so sick of these ends.

I need to up my deep conditioning this month. I'm so lazy when it comes to buying products now! I'm out of conditioner, smh.

Finally made it back to the track today after 3 days. The rain had been keeping my away. I can't do cold AND wet. I also need to find a better c25k app. I think running is the only way I will get rid of this gut.

My next update/weigh-in will be April 15! Don't know what that reward will be yet.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 6, 2013)

I couldn't get the cones from Sabino Moisture block out of my hair even with baking soda and diluted acv, so I used Neutrogena clarifying shampoo, then moisturizing DC AOHSR.

I'm waiting for Insanity DVD's once they arrive I'll start that, it's supposed to be a fat shredder, and I want fast results.  Results of 1 year in 2 months, I know this isn't going to be easy. Any Insanity ladies have any tips so I stay on track.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Ladies 

I'm still doing well.  I've pretty much cut out most gluten containing products and have been noticing that I am no longer having cravings for high sugar products. I ate cereal about 2 weeks ago (slip up) and my stomach was in knots for 3 days  

Hair-wise I have been hiding my hair under my wig. I did wear my hair out today and will possibly wear it out tomorrow but this weekend it will be back under the wig.


----------



## Royalq (Mar 7, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hey Ladies!  So glad to see everyone still here!
> 
> This is my check-in for the week:
> 
> ...


Aliyah what are drops if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 8, 2013)

Royalq said:


> @Aliyah what are drops if you dont mind me asking?



I am using Hormone free diet drops Called: 'Transformation Diet Drops'.  They're supposed to mimic HCG. You use it along with Dr.Simeon's Low Calorie Diet protocol. I bought it on Amazon from the seller BSkinny Global. It cost me a total of 25.17.  This was actually my first time using it. I previously used diet drops from another company, but I have not been able to reach them so ended up getting these.  So far I'm very pleased. NOT as good as the other brand I previously used, but I'd definitely order these again if I still can't reach the previous company I used to order from.  

Anyways...Enough rambling on. LOL. So far I've lost 14lbs in 26 days. 
No exercise.


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm stuck between 155/156.... I want 140... I'm doing the Scarsdale diet it's almost like Atkins..I'm going into my 2nd week... I feel like I'm yo-yo dieting but I need a plan because my days are hectic 

Anybody did any Dr. Ian programs?


My hair still in cornrows I will co-wash today maybe wash not sure yet then tea rinses, DC.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 10, 2013)

Checking in after a LONG absence!! I have been flat ironing my hair once a month to enjoy my length more. Hubby was just sick of my bun and so am I! What's all the growing for if I never enjoy it. I think I am about WHIP length.

Weight loss-wise, I am down about 9 pounds, mainly through portion control and low carbs.


----------



## BGT (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm down 14 lbs but my weight loss has been SLOW! Just 1/2 lb a week. So I tinkered with my MFP settings and cut my daily calories by 300. Let's see what that does.


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 10, 2013)

Weight:
Down 14 lbs in 4 weeks.  Almost done with drops,about a week left, but afterwards will have to go on to another phase (maintenance phase). 
During Maintenance phase, I plan to add maybe 250 extra calories to my diet each week. Ensuring that my weight doesn't go over a 2-3lb gain.

As of today I am 158.5 lbs, down from 172.5 lbs. Yay!! I want to at least get to 155 by the time I actually finish the drops.

I never did any exercise.  But then again I never do when I'm on these low calorie diets. (Well, I did walk/jog ONCE)

My Hair:
Well, since the dieting I have done much of nothing.  But I just bought some Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil (sulfur based) and plan to start a regimen with that.

OH!! Some of my clothes are soo loose. I keep having to pull up my pants etc.

@BGT & @Diva_Esq- Congrats on your weight loss. You go girls!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2013)

Hair: just have it in a baggie bun, or 2 braids, oil massage and conditioner every 2 nights. 

Fitness: Got Insanity and did Day 1 Fit Test, and I didn't pass out. I actually surprised myself.


----------



## okange76 (Mar 11, 2013)

Have dropped 3 lbs so far but my tush is heading towards extinction like the dodo   

Squats you better save me. Not ready to join the noassatall club. My child bearing hips need company !!!

OTOH , the hair is slowly getting back to health after almost  being burnt to a crisp during a wash and set at the Salon.  Thought my brain was boiling and my ears on fire as the dryer settings were too high. Never again.


----------



## BGT (Mar 11, 2013)

aliyah7 What drops are you talking about? You've probably already mentioned that upthread.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 11, 2013)

You ladies are doing fabulous! I want in. Will measure and post pictures tomorrow

Suny


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2013)

BGT said:


> I'm down 14 lbs but my weight loss has been SLOW! Just 1/2 lb a week. So I tinkered with my MFP settings and cut my daily calories by 300. Let's see what that does.



BGT

maybe you need to switch up your workouts, or add 10-15 minutes of cardio, that will help if you feel you've hit a plateau. 
Also check what you're eating there may be some food you think is good but it's holding you back, check the salt and sugar contents of everything again. 
HTH


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hair Goals*

Current Length: BSB
2013 Goal Length: MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: texlaxed
Hair type: 4b
How you will achieve goal: cowashing, dcing 2x per wk, stretching relaxers,drinking more water and healthy eating.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 187 (4.5 months pp, down from 240)
Goal Weight: 165
Current Dress Size: 12/14
Goal Size: 8/10
Fitness Goal: Daily exercise plan, eventually want to have enough endurance for the Turbo Jam and then the 30 day shred and then insanity and then P90x!!! 
How you will achieve goal: For me its simply starting, I hate exercising and I really mean I hate it, but I know to get this post baby bump off its essential.  I am also betting with my husband that I can lose 5 to his 10!!!


----------



## CHANNYY (Mar 12, 2013)

Hair Goals

Current Length: A lil past SL
2013 Goal Length: Full SL or close to Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: Still trying to figure this whole hair type thing out
How you will achieve goal: cowashing, dcing regularly, taking ,biotin, PSing, drinking more water and healthy eating.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 185
Goal Weight: 130
Current Dress Size: 16-18
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: To build endurance while shedding the excess weight
How you will achieve goal: Fitness pal/ exercising 5 times a week!! Cardio 5 and Strength training 1-2 days a week.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 12, 2013)

Sweaty cardio workout today, yay!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Have not updated in eons. But I am still working out between 3 and 5 times a week. I keep my hair twisted up and braid those twists into two braids on either side of my head. I then tuck the ends. It's not too pretty, but it seems to be working.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I had joined this already but it doesn't appear I have.

*Hair Goals*

Current Length: MBL-WL
2013 Goal Length: Full WHIP
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: transitioning as of 3/15/12
Hair type: 3 b/c
How you will achieve goal: Co-wash 3-5 times per week, moisturize daily, DC weekly, PS'ing often

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 155
Goal Weight: 130-135
How you will achieve goal: Tried to join Weigth Watchers through work but not enough people joined. My mother sent me some Weight Watchers tools so I'm going to use those and try to do the program on my own or via the WW Online system. Also commit to playing volleyball 3-4 days per week for 2-5 hours each day. Squeeze in strength training where I can. Commit to jogging for at least 20 minutes 2 days per week OR walking for 35 minutes 2 days per week.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 13, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Hair Goals
> 
> Current Length: BSB
> 2013 Goal Length: MBL
> ...



Went walking this morning. I was winded but i am going to jumprope and follow the daily fitness plan. I'm excited. 

Brewed a pot of green tea and had a banana...trying 6 meals a day

Suny


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 13, 2013)

BGT said:


> @aliyah7 What drops are you talking about? You've probably already mentioned that upthread.



I am using Hormone free diet drops Called: 'Transformation Diet Drops'.   They're supposed to mimic HCG. You use it along with Dr.Simeon's Low  Calorie Diet protocol. I bought it on Amazon from the seller BSkinny  Global. It cost me a total of 25.17.  This was actually my first time  using it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hair* 
8 1/2 weeks post.  Still co-washing mid-week & alternating between sulfate free & sulfate poo's on Saturdays. I DC 2 times a week. Leave-in conditioner afterwards & wrap to air dry then M&S & cornrow to go under wig.  

*Body* 
I was able to complete 5K (plus a little further) on the treadmill 3 times last week in between 32-33 minutes each time which was a major accomplishment!  I've incorporated another new weight machine & increased reps (from 3 reps to 4 reps) & weight amounts on the ones that I've already been doing.  

Lat pulldown, chest press, leg extension, leg press, leg curl, hip adduction, hip abduction. I don't do all of these every time but usually alternate to where each one is getting used at least 3X a week.  I've been maintaining my same weight for the last few weeks now but not complaining because I see that some body parts are now sitting up with very little help that required much needed assistance before, after having 2 kids (I love my babies)!  Every time I notice a difference, I have a craving to hit the gym asap.  Then there are those times that I don't feel like it & have to make myself go. 

Since increasing my reps/weights & running longer periods of time, my leg muscles feel a little tight even though I stretch & have rest days. So I'll be scheduling a full body massage hopefully this weekend to work them out.


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 13, 2013)

I CW my cornrows.

I have worked out everyday this week so far. i have done cardio and strength training. I have been eating using the Scarsdale diet. I hope to see changes this week.


----------



## BGT (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I'm going to weave it up this summer.


----------



## BGT (Mar 13, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> I am using Hormone free diet drops Called: 'Transformation Diet Drops'.   They're supposed to mimic HCG. You use it along with Dr.Simeon's Low  Calorie Diet protocol. I bought it on Amazon from the seller BSkinny  Global. It cost me a total of 25.17.  This was actually my first time  using it.



Do you have to follow the diet or can you just use the drops?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2013)

Hair: same old regimen, I am tired of the same old bun going to practice some new diff buns, I'm bunning daily.  I'm gong to pull out my castor oil again and use it on the length, it's a really, really thick oil, like honey and great for dryness. 

Fitness [Insanity]: Ok so I survived plyo cardio circuit, but by the time I got through 3/4 of the DVD Shaun said take a break, I wanted to crawl into the fetal position and stay there. Well, I was determined to finish even if I had to take breaks more often. So I did. 
Cardio power resistance- I called on Jesus, kept pushing through and digging deeper, and at some point in the last part I was spent I actually said out loud this man is CRAZY! (hence the name Insanity  )
So I did less reps, modified the moving push ups, I only did 4 real ones in the whole set. 
This is my first week, I'm sore but I want that shirt.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok I survived the first week of Insanity.  Thank goodness, it wasn't easy but I did it. 
7 weeks to go.


----------



## Fyne (Mar 17, 2013)

Fyne said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Checking in:
> 
> ...



Hey, hope everyone is ok 

Update:

Hair: Feel like workouts have stimulated growth?! 26 weeks post texlax, going very well co-washing/refreshing with rose water and after workouts and sealing with grapeseed oil. Today I will dc on dry hair while I workout then stretch in two low Bantu knots.

Body: (now 179lbs) 4lb loss in the last few weeks and 7lb in total. Starting to finally see the difference and I feel like I'm getting back to myself lol. I'm back on that Insanity, it worked before and it will work again! Eating better and often with small portions. Mini goal:176lbs and 10lbs in total.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 17, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Hair Goals
> Current Length: APL
> ...



ETA my updates!

Weight:  since November I have gained almost  10 lbs.  could it be that being in love as made me pick up the lbs?  Lol smh. We decided we are gonna lose weight together!

As of 3/19, I am 151.4.  I'm doing the ABS diet for 6 weeks and plan to use those eating guidelines continuously after that.  I know that I should eat healthy, but the structure of having meal plans and recipes helps.  Right now, I am deciding on my meals and making my shopping list.  I will also be doing the exercises on the DVD that came with it.

Somewhere along the way, I kinda loss track on my weight goals, but I'm back now!  I will try to check in once a week from now on, starting with this week.

Hair:  My hair is doing great.  It looks like I will reach BSL by June and then I will strive for MBL by December.

Take Care ladies!


----------



## MGA2013 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi ladies! I would like to join, hopefully I could lose another 15-17 lbs before my graduation!!!! And the rest for my birthday in Novemeber!


Hair Goals

Current Length: Grazing BSL
2013 Goal Length: MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: I don't know
How you will achieve this: stretching, Wigs, vitamins, consistency in my regimen

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 185
Goal Weight: 140
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 8
Fitness Goal: Excercise 3-4 times a week, 1-2 days of strength training
How you will achieve goal: Drinking water only, eating smaller portions and frequently, avoiding fast food, limit my meat intake and eating more fish


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm counting calories for the first time in my life using my fitness pal. It's very eye opening and I need to keep practicing at it. I know it's going to make a world of difference. I used to be so against it and that has been huge mistake. I'm discovering how much someone my size needs to eat in a day and that is basic knowledge. I started at 1800 now I'm trying to work my way down to 1600. My fitness pal recommended 1500 but Rome was not built in a day! I'll work my way down. I'm ready to lose these 25 lbs!  I'll weigh myself again the 30th.

I need to find some hair inspiration to get me back on the wagon. I'm doing a deep trim today or tom and I can't wait. I need a fresh start and thicker hair.


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 17, 2013)

This weeks check in:

Weight:
Finally done with my drops!!! YES!!! As of today I'm now 154.5 lbs.  I've lost 18 lbs and several inches from Waist, Stomach & Hips, in about 5 weeks. No exercise. 
Very Happy, but I am not done. 

Now off to Phase 2, Maintaining my loss and slowly incorporating more calories to my diet. I also plan to add in exercise once My calories get higher. 

londonfog- Great job on hitting your goal. That's awesome!

strawbewie- I see you got a good regimen going? What is the Scarsdale Diet?

BGT- OH!!! You can't just use the drops by themselves. You have to do the 500 calorie diet, or else you'd be in big trouble. Even slightly straying from the diet can sometimes cause slight weight gain.  

Great Job Ladies!

Hair: In twists and just started applying Liquid Hair Gold Hair Growth Oil every other day. Thread-wrapped a section to track growth.


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 18, 2013)

got a new wig. hair isn't growing fast enough but im trying to stay patient at least until my usual spurt of growth aug-sept to see how it would grow if i didn't damage it for 9 months in a row lol

body... my poor body. i haven't lost crap. it refuses to go anywhere. i can work myself to death and will not get out of the 170s. its going no where and im officially blaming the progesterone in my bc. its got to be something like that


----------



## jcdlox (Mar 18, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> Hair Goals
> 
> Current Length: NL
> 2013 Goal Length: Full SL (slow grower)
> ...



Update: hair is making good progress. Finally got it to a blunt neck length from breakage and layers so now hoping to make shoulder by end of the year if not sooner.  My hair is loving Mizani Butter blends relaxer and seems to be growing faster.

Weight progress is slower, I started Turbofire 3 weeks ago and have only lost 2.5 pounds so far but I've worked out every day so will just keep going.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm on week 7 of p90x, halfway done!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Mar 19, 2013)

Still making progress. My clothes are fitting loosely now 

Also, I have noticed that since cutting the gluten out of my diet and eating more whole foods that my new growth comes in sooo much softer and looser. I am definitely sticking with this healthy lifestyle


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been on a mostly fruits and veggies kick for the past three days. I've lost 1.4 lbs so far. I've drastically reduced carbs and sugars. I'm still working out 4 days a week.

As for my hair, I bought the NJoy sulfur mix and am applying it nightly. Today I applied it and baggied for a a few hours before cowashing it out with AO HSR.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 20, 2013)

5 months pp.....gained so much weight. Joined this challenge recently but didn't post stats. Out in the garage taking my neglected shoes in i discover a bin of clothes...feeling myself i tried on a top...that mug sat right on top of my stomach...its time to get serious!!

Suny


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 24, 2013)

Weekly Check-In:

Weight: Things are still going good. I'm trying to maintain the weight I lost on the drops; that's going great so far.  Still no exercise yet.  I am just not normally the exercise type... But, I plan to change that.  

Hair: Still in twists, applying Sulfur hair growth oil every other day.  I was thinking about a visit to the hair shop to get it flat-ironed. Since I cut my ends, I am wondering how long it is straight.

londonfog, D.Lisha, LadyEuphoria007, strawbewie, BGT- Where yall at?

Froreal3- Hey, I know you're doing the Njoy challenge, and I plan to join sometime after i finish my current sulfur oil, but I am trying to get down the bagging thing. Can you explain that to me or show me where I can find Njoy's bagging method? Thanks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Aliyah You just put your oil on your scalp, massage it in for a minute, then place a plastic cap (even a plastic shopping bag) on your head. Then you put your scarf over that and sleep with it. Njoy suggests you co-wash it out the next day/morning. I don't co-wash every day, but I do the baggying part. It's really the GHE (greenhouse effect) to maximize the effects of the sulfur oil mix.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 24, 2013)

I gained a pound since my last weigh in. But I'm going to try to take it one week at a time so I stop feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 24, 2013)

jprayze said:


> ETA my updates!
> 
> Weight:  since November I have gained almost  10 lbs.  could it be that being in love as made me pick up the lbs?  Lol smh. We decided we are gonna lose weight together!
> 
> ...



Hey jprayze, I know I've seen you here a few times, and meant to reply, but would get side-tracked or something. So glad your hair goals are doing great.  I know you've mentioned doing the ABS diet. Hows it going?  I was looking into that diet last year, but I was already doing the Belly Fat Cure diet at the time and didn't get into it.  One thing I do remember is MUFAs. LOL!  Oh, and even though I did not do the diet part of it, I did attempt to do the exercises in the back of the book a few times.  I'd notice good weight results the next day after doing them.  Well, keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 24, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hey jprayze, I know I've seen you here a few times, and meant to reply, but would get side-tracked or something. So glad your hair goals are doing great.  I know you've mentioned doing the ABS diet. Hows it going?  I was looking into that diet last year, but I was already doing the Belly Fat Cure diet at the time and didn't get into it.  One thing I do remember is MUFAs. LOL!  Oh, and even though I did not do the diet part of it, I did attempt to do the exercises in the back of the book a few times.  I'd notice good weight results the next day after doing them.  Well, keep us posted on how things go.



Actually officially starting the diet tomorrow...kind of loosely though because I did a lot of substitutions.  I'm basically following the eating guidelines to give me some structure.  I'm probably going to start the exercises tomorrow too.  I have to schedule my exercise or I won't do it!  I will definitely keep you all posted.


----------



## BGT (Mar 24, 2013)

Hair: I got a touch up yesterday and gave myself a trim. I think I'll have to decrease my stretches to 8 weeks because I get too impatient detangling new growth. But I think I'm BSL. 

Weight: down 16 lbs. still doing C25K but I'm incredibly sore from a kickboxing class Friday, I can barely move.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 24, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hey jprayze, I know I've seen you here a few times, and meant to reply, but would get side-tracked or something. So glad your hair goals are doing great.  I know you've mentioned doing the ABS diet. Hows it going?  I was looking into that diet last year, but I was already doing the Belly Fat Cure diet at the time and didn't get into it.  One thing I do remember is MUFAs. LOL!  Oh, and even though I did not do the diet part of it, I did attempt to do the exercises in the back of the book a few times.  I'd notice good weight results the next day after doing them.  Well, keep us posted on how things go.



I remember MUFAs from the flat belly diet.  I actually got down to 129 lbs..didn't want up go any lower but I still had a tummy!  I don't think the exercises with the flat belly diet were rigorous enough.  

I want to exercise today but I'm so tired. :-(


----------



## MGA2013 (Mar 24, 2013)

Weight check in: lost 2.6 pounds, ( total weight lost: 25 lbs). I'm 15 lbs away from my half way goal! And i have 40 more days until my graduation! I'm kicking it up a notch with 2-day work outs. 

Hair: I've been washing more because I sweat a lot at the gym.  My hair is much softer since I've been using NaturelleGrow DCs and moisturizer. I will be washing my hair tomorrow!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Mar 24, 2013)

I really really really want to reach my waist length minigoal by my next relaxer in Mid April. I've got a month to get there and I am going to go hard until then. I found some old threads talking about cayenne pepper and olive oil so I tried it today and my scalp was very warm  I plan to alternate days with my liquid gold sulfur. I wish it was warm enough to do daily cowashing in the mornings.


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 24, 2013)

BGT & MGA2013- Great weight loss!

I still have about 15-20lbs I'd like to lose until I reach my final goal. I am so happy to finally be getting smaller. Now if I could just get my hair growing good.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2013)

Hair: buns and braid outs, I was going to flat iron, but I'm doing Insanity workouts there really is no point to straightening then just sweating out the next day. 

Fitness: Insanity week 2, I'm still at it, different parts of my body get sore, like this week it's sore abs, butt, thighs. I do see some slight improvement in my performance, I don't take as many breaks, I'm pretty much taking breaks when Shaun and the crew do.  I'm actually doing the push up jacks now   I'm happy about that. I haven't weighed yet cause I want to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MGA2013 (Mar 25, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> BGT & MGA2013- Great weight loss!
> 
> I still have about 15-20lbs I'd like to lose until I reach my final goal. I am so happy to finally be getting smaller. Now if I could just get my hair growing good.



Thank you!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Weekly Check-In:
> 
> Weight: Things are still going good. I'm trying to maintain the weight I lost on the drops; that's going great so far. Still no exercise yet. I am just not normally the exercise type... But, I plan to change that.
> 
> ...


 
Hola Chica!! 

*Body:* I had gotten down to 153 lbs a few weeks back but the last couple of weeks, I've been maintaining between 154-156. I've been hitting the gym at least 4 times a week & really focusing on doing the 5K at least 2 out of those 4. The days that I don't do the 5K I do several weight machines afterwards. I've been meaning to change up my routine to include some cycling for about 30 minutes & at least one all strength training day each week so this will probably boost my days up to 5 a week. I have someone on Tumblr that I follow & everytime I look at one of her pics I go harder in the gym, LOL! I also have saved some waist whittling exercises that I want to start incorporating at least 3-4 nights a week on my Pinterest page. They have great exercises that you can do at home on there!! Been keeping up with my vitamins & water intake as well. 

*Hair:* I've been following the same routine now for at least 2 months & my hair is growing really well & healthy. I am a few days over 8 weeks post & looking to go another 10 weeks with my "Relaxed Buddies." Applying E-QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil directly to my NG & brushing into my 4 ponytails has made stretching a breeze!!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey!!!  I just joined MFP as jprayze.  If you are on, please find me on there.  Just beginning to track my food and its very eye opening!  

With my breakfast, lunch and snack I'm already at 996 calories today.  My daily goal is 1200, but I realistically know I will be a little over.  Although I do not want to exceed 1500.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 25, 2013)

jprayze said:


> ETA my updates!
> 
> Weight:  since November I have gained almost  10 lbs.  could it be that being in love as made me pick up the lbs?  Lol smh. We decided we are gonna lose weight together!
> 
> ...



It seems restarting the challenge was the best thing I could have done.  For the last week, I've been monitored what I eat; although I haven't exercised.  I weighed in this am at 150.2, so I lost just over a pound.  Hoping to cross over into the 140s when I check in on Monday.


----------



## BGT (Mar 25, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Hey!!!  I just joined MFP as jprayze.  If you are on, please find me on there.  Just beginning to track my food and its very eye opening!
> 
> With my breakfast, lunch and snack I'm already at 996 calories today.  My daily goal is 1200, but I realistically know I will be a little over.  Although I do not want to exceed 1500.



The most important thing is to make sure you are NETTING 1200 calories. If you exercise, you need to eat enough calories to be over 1200. If I were you, I would let MFP decide how many calories to consume because 1200 is the bare minimum to consume.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 25, 2013)

BGT said:


> The most important thing is to make sure you are NETTING 1200 calories. If you exercise, you need to eat enough calories to be over 1200. If I were you, I would let MFP decide how many calories to consume because 1200 is the bare minimum to consume.



I will do that.  I just saw that feature and thought that was cool.  Thanks!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 25, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I will do that.  I just saw that feature and thought that was cool.  Thanks!



I netted 1330 calories and I feel good.  I'm satisfied as far as food and I did some exercise.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 27, 2013)

My biggest challenges are my schedule and being just plain tired!  Yesterday, I walked 30+ mins, but that was because my 2nd job was cancelled so I had more free time.  Today, I was so exhausted after training on my regular job and working on the 2nd job that it was all I could do to do minimal housework and take care of the dog (at least she ensures that I am somewhat active everyday).


----------



## jprayze (Mar 28, 2013)

jprayze said:


> My biggest challenges are my schedule and being just plain tired!  Yesterday, I walked 30+ mins, but that was because my 2nd job was cancelled so I had more free time.  Today, I was so exhausted after training on my regular job and working on the 2nd job that it was all I could do to do minimal housework and take care of the dog (at least she ensures that I am somewhat active everyday).



Just wanted to update and say I'm squeezing a light walk into my lunch break, not to get sweaty but enough to burn a few calories.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 28, 2013)

This week was a bust, everything got in the way of my workout schedule. But I did do other type exercise, lifting, bending running walking but not everyday and didn't get 1 day of Insanity in this week.  I'll just repeat this week and actually do the workouts.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 29, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Just wanted to update and say I'm squeezing a light walk into my lunch break, not to get sweaty but enough to burn a few calories.



I want to try this too. But I'm already so tired after work! Maybe I'll try and see what happens.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 29, 2013)

I stopped to get fast food on the way home and my stomach didn't like it at all.  I think it got used to healthier eating. :-/


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 31, 2013)

My weight jumped up today, in the early 60's. Plan to eat light next few days or so.
I NEED.....TO......DO......SOME.......EXERCISE!! I will get it going one of these days.


----------



## Fab79 (Mar 31, 2013)

Lost 1.2 lbs this month. And a couple inches. Roll on April will do better


----------



## BGT (Apr 1, 2013)

Down 1.2 lbs since my last weigh in, down 3.4 lbs in March and 17.2 lbs overall.


----------



## Taina (Apr 2, 2013)

Down 2.2 kgs in the last week


----------



## jprayze (Apr 3, 2013)

Checking in for the week...weighed in at 151.0 this morning.  I will update with my measurements either later today or tomorrow.  

Hair is still doing well.  I'm currently in a PS-- wearing a faux top bun.  I really like that I am really protecting my ends.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 3, 2013)

omg. straightened hair last night and it actually went well. i didn't lose a whole lot and the ends are pretty thick again finally. full shoulder length for the most part. at least thats what im claiming and i feel good about it. goal is apl.... may make it but i have to figure out what im going to do with my hair this year.... sick of wigs

body.
ive cancelled my gym membership so that we can save money. there is a free workout center in the complex and when my hair is up however im going to do it... probably havana twists in a few weeks idk... i will get on it. i dont think ive gained. i dont know if i ve lost. it feels like it, but the scale usually doesnt move


----------



## MGA2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

I need encouragement! This month is crucial. One month left to graduation!


----------



## strawbewie (Apr 3, 2013)

MGA2013 said:
			
		

> I need encouragement! This month is crucial. One month left to graduation!



You will meet ur goals just focus... If you have your outfit look at it to remind yourself how u want to look on that day


----------



## strawbewie (Apr 3, 2013)

I fell off the weight loss wagon when I boarded a 7 day cruise...I'm back and trying the shred diet... I need new eating habits

I'm still wiggin it but I had to get my wig sew'd down so it didn't fly off ship..lol now I need somebody to unsew it so I can do my regimen


----------



## MGA2013 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you! I will be buying my outfits this weekend! I started my last round of clinicals this one month, but finally made it to the gym! Did an hr of cardio!!! 

As for my hair, I'm back to washing it weekly since I'm limited on time. So my wash day is tomorrow. I've been wigging it all week, but I'm going to give my hair a break from that. I plan to rod set my hair weekly for the rest of April.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems like my weight has been at a stand still. My sister tells me it happens but I dk.


----------



## strawbewie (Apr 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Seems like my weight has been at a stand still. My sister tells me it happens but I dk.



I was recently told by a trainer... If ur weight is at a standstill your body is use to ur routine, so change it up... Maybe meals or workout routine


----------



## jprayze (Apr 5, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I fell off the weight loss wagon when I boarded a 7 day cruise...I'm back and trying the shred diet... I need new eating habits
> 
> I'm still wiggin it but I had to get my wig sew'd down so it didn't fly off ship..lol now I need somebody to unsew it so I can do my regimen



I know how it is when you are traveling and trying to maintain...it's difficult.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 6, 2013)

Currently in NYC With my SO and trying not to eat too bad!!!  Smh


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooo I'm jealous jprayze. I miss home....

You will be fine. Just make sure not to go to Ali's roti shop on Fulton St. In Brooklyn... 

If you do, take a pic so i can live vicariously through you while I'm on this juice fast. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Apr 7, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ooo I'm jealous jprayze. I miss home....
> 
> You will be fine. Just make sure not to go to Ali's roti shop on Fulton St. In Brooklyn...
> 
> ...



We ate at the Brooklyn diner...I got a turkey and pastrami Reuben....I didn't do THAT bad.  Good news is all the walking we did today!  I used the Map my walk app to record some of our walking and we walked at least 2.5 miles.  My legs are feeling it now.  Made me realize I really need to get my body in shape just to feel better!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I'm about to return home and glad to return to my healthier eating habits.  I will weigh in and let you know the damage tomorrow...


----------



## QueenAmaka (Apr 8, 2013)

I messed up really bad this weekend  I was just eating to eat. Today was my day 1.


----------



## MGA2013 (Apr 8, 2013)

Today is my 5th day straight at the gym... I've been adding more strength training... And I feel the burn.... Ooo Lord! I plan to take a day off on Wednesday. I've found my motivation by purchasing my dresses for graduation ( Thanks for the idea!!!) 

As for my hair, smh I washed it last Friday.  HOWEVER going to the gym frequently I need to wash it more! I just don't have time though. Ugh


----------



## jprayze (Apr 11, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Checking in for the week...weighed in at 151.0 this morning. I will update with my measurements either later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Hair is still doing well. I'm currently in a PS-- wearing a faux top bun. I really like that I am really protecting my ends.


 
On today (04/11/2013), I weighed in at 153.0.  Last weekend's trip really didn't help me at all.

I'm wearing a twistout today and will be at least through the weekend.  Trying to wait to length check and hoping I can make BSL in June 2013.


----------



## aliyah7 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sat there and let myself get up to 165.0 (Lots of bloat/water weight), so here I am back at my 7 day fast to try and bring it down to at least 159 (or anywhere in the 150's). 
Got to definitely get my eating in check or I'll be back in the 170's where I started. 
NOT GOOD! I am not overly worried about the gain, cause I know I can drop it back down quickly through diet adjusting (and exercise), and I know my body is still trying to adjust to the extra calories and is mostly stacking up water weight.  
Also, got my drops again and will be starting Round 2 to get to 135-140, which is my planned maintenance weight.
I have started back my walk/jogs with my husband, so I am glad about that.

NOTE: Whenever I do the Low calorie diet, I expect to gain some of that weight back due to adding extra calories. Just NOT too much.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 12, 2013)

^^^That's good about your walks and jogs.  Is your 7 day fast a juice fast?


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 13, 2013)

I got back from my week in Miami 5 pounds up. I watched my portions but mom's cooking, not able to exercise (unless you count all the walking while shopping) and all my favorite restaurants.... What can I say.   I jumped right back into Bootcamp MWF am, walked in the park in the pm (to exercise and enjoy the brief but beautiful warm spell NJ had last week), ran on Tuesday and Thursday and I am back to pre-vacation weight.  

My goal is to lose 25 more pounds by July. I'm continuing to eat healthy and stepping up my exercise; Bootcamp days to 4 and running outside two additional days since the weather is finally starting to warm up. I could also post here more often it really does help.


----------



## aliyah7 (Apr 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> ^^^That's good about your walks and jogs.  Is your 7 day fast a juice fast?



Actually it's not a complete 7 day fast. Basically, I fast 18 hours the first day, 19 hours the second day, and so on. I do this until I reach a 24 hours of fasting which is the 7th day.  
I've never actually done a juice fast, but I know if I did do a juice fast for 7 days, I'd not only get a good cleanse, but lose some weight. But, since I just came off a 35 day 500 calorie diet, I'm not ready for any major dieting right now. I would like to try one of these days.  Maybe a smoothie fast.


----------



## BGT (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys. So here's my updates:

Weight: down 4 lbs since my last weigh in, 21 overall, and in the 180's! I also have just 7 more sessions of C25K before I finish and have my first 5K schedule for May 11. So excited!

Hair: Here's a progress pic. It's hard to see, but the "and" is BSL on me. I think I'm there, but I definitely will be BSL by my next touch up. After that, I think I will either get braids or a weave for the summer.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 19, 2013)

BGT said:


> Hey guys. So here's my updates:
> 
> Weight: down 4 lbs since my last weigh in, 21 overall, and in the 180's! I also have just 7 more sessions of C25K before I finish and have my first 5K schedule for May 11. So excited!
> 
> Hair: Here's a progress pic. It's hard to see, but the "and" is BSL on me. I think I'm there, but I definitely will be BSL by my next touch up. After that, I think I will either get braids or a weave for the summer.



You are doing a great job!!!  Good inspiration for us all!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm still live!

Hair: my pressed my hair out in the beginning of april and it was much thicker and even than i thought it was going to be. it looks really nice and is pretty much a full shoulder length. 

i've since had to give it a trim because i got freaked out when i saw short bits of the ends all over the place. i've now realized that i have a protein overload because while straight, i've been putting cholesterol on my ends and baggying every other night. my hair HATEs protein. i can take this cholesterol conditioner like every so often, but my hair was not having it any more frequently. 

well, i just realized that was my issue. idk why it took me so long to recognize it. i got regular cheapy Suave moisturizing conditioners (granted they have cones but whatever). I'm going to be baggying with either one of those pretty much everyday and doing everything i can to counteract this brittle, crunchy business. 

BODY! OH my poor body. I'm officially a 36DD omg. I hate that. Its not cool. it just makes me think of fat. I think I'm still about a 180 which is where I was when I first started. I'm not going anywhere. I have to do something.

I have realized that I should try to make my workouts really short but more regular and consistent. I mean like 10 mins everyday or something like that. I will vary what I'm doing, however, but I will only be doing it for about 10 mins. maybe 15 mins and then eventually increase to 3 days a week for 20 mins. My goal is to make exercise more regular. I have to focus on that. 

I need to cut out a lot of the carbs I eat too, but I don't otherwise eat very unhealthy foods, just rice or pasta noodles or something during supper. In fact, I doubt it is what I'm eating more than the fact that I just don't move my body for very long.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 24, 2013)

jprayze said:


> On today (04/11/2013), I weighed in at 153.0.  Last weekend's trip really didn't help me at all.
> 
> I'm wearing a twistout today and will be at least through the weekend.  Trying to wait to length check and hoping I can make BSL in June 2013.



4/24 update Hair:  doing an LC for the MBL challenge in a few days.  I will post pics here.  I'm wondering how close I am to BSL and MBL.

Weight:  I walked 2 miles this week.  I exercise at the end of the day, but I'm pushing to do something most days.  Weight today is 152.8.  I really need to step up my game but hopefully if I do it gradually I won't get overwhelmed.


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2013)

jprayze said:


> 4/24 update Hair: doing an LC for the MBL challenge in a few days. I will post pics here. I'm wondering how close I am to BSL and MBL.
> 
> Weight: I walked 2 miles this week. I exercise at the end of the day, but I'm pushing to do something most days. Weight today is 152.8. I really need to step up my game but hopefully if I do it gradually I won't get overwhelmed.


 
5/1/13 Update

I meant to get a trim, but I left the salon with a cut.  Now instead of wondering if I am BSL yet, I am now trying to get to APL by June.  At least my ends will be nice and healthy.

I gained A LOT in a little over a week.  The scale said 155.6.  I'm not overly surprised because I did go to Coldstone and Wendy's over the weekend.  I have to remember only ONE treat day.  I finally started Couch to 5k yesterday and I'm excited.  Also my 2nd job is slacking up so I will have more time in the evenings for exercise.  When I finally get to the 140s, I will reward myself with this perfume that I have been wanting.


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2013)

You ladies are so quiet!  Hope all is well!  Just quick update to say I finished 2 weeks of Couch to 5k.  I am busy, but I can carve out 30 minutes 3 times a week.  Feeling accomplished 

Will update weight on Monday.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2013)

Updating because I see results.  I have lost about 10 lbs since I started this,  but I am happy about my toning.  I would post pics but the forum is searchable.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## MGA2013 (May 12, 2013)

I felt off for 3 weeks because of graduation, but as horrible as I ate, I lost weight! (3lbs loss). But I'm back and plan to lose 30 lbs during the summer! 

My hair is doing fine, getting back on schedule with that as well. I want to braid it up in July since I will beginning a new direction in life. Hopefully I can post regularly.. Lol


----------



## Fab79 (May 12, 2013)

Froreal3. Well done on ur weight loss and toning progress, pics would be nice but I know what you mean about the posting

MGA2013. Well done on graduating and the mini weight loss, like u I finally finish up end of May, and then I'm bang on it for the summer months to see some progress, esp as I've been stressed and sick and gain a few pounds back but I'm not gonna stress too much about it just need to finish off and get back on it hard. Plus my graduation is at the end of the year so definitely wanna see a difference by then


----------



## MGA2013 (May 12, 2013)

Fab79 good luck on exams, I definitely know the feeling of that stress! I hope you begin to feel better as well! If you work hard during the summer you'll be fab for your graduation!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2013)

Fab79 said:


> @Froreal3. Well done on ur weight loss and toning progress, pics would be nice but I know what you mean about the posting
> 
> @MGA2013. Well done on graduating and the mini weight loss, like u I finally finish up end of May, and then I'm bang on it for the summer months to see some progress, esp as I've been stressed and sick and gain a few pounds back but I'm not gonna stress too much about it just need to finish off and get back on it hard. Plus my graduation is at the end of the year so definitely wanna see a difference by then



Fab79 I posted pics in the Health & Fitness section in the Health Thoughts thread.


----------



## jprayze (May 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> You ladies are so quiet!  Hope all is well!  Just quick update to say I finished 2 weeks of Couch to 5k.  I am busy, but I can carve out 30 minutes 3 times a week.  Feeling accomplished
> 
> Will update weight on Monday.



I never updated my weight.  I've lost 5 lbs since 5/1 and feeling motivated.  Still doing couch to 5k.  Changed my eating habits a lot!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Quiet in here. I've been doing well with my exercise and hair regimen. I'm still using NJoy's new sulfur mix daily or every other day. I also DC once a week, moisturize and seal every other day and ps 100% of the time.

I dropped a couple lbs since easing juicing into my diet. Coupled with working out four to five times a week, it's working well. I just started taking Tonalin CLA caps the other day, so we'll see how that works for me in the next few weeks.


----------



## BGT (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm twisted up for the summer and down 25 lbs total. Switching to a paleo/primal for the summer.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning ladies!

My dreams of going on vacation with BSL hair are gone BUT I just realized I would rather have braids for the summer.  I'm working out so much now, that its best for me.  So I will have BSL braids but I do plan to be BSL by years end.

Right now, I am drinking bamboo leaf tea which I love with no sweetener.  It helps suppress my appetite between meals and I'm hoping the silica is helping my hair!

The ABS diet DVD is awesome!  I get a thorough, intense workout at home.  I'm alternating it with running/walking at the track and I also go to flirty fitness (lol) classes.  I'm most excited that I have changed from being sedentary and inactive to looking forward to working out.  Before I couldn't find time, now I make time.  I loosely follow the ABS diet plan; I need to incorporate more of the protein smoothies post workout. 

Current weight is 149.8 which may be more than when I started but I had Some weight gain that I am recovering from.  I would like to be 140 by months end.  I will do some measurements later.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't moved much on the scale but I lost inches last month was a bust my work schedule was so crazy I barely got any workouts in. I'm. Little disappointed I sort of fell off the plan  

I'm making up for it this month though I'm going hard for summer
 I believe I can reach goal in 2 months if I really put in the 6x a week workouts


----------



## BGT (Jul 4, 2013)

How is everyone doing? Anybody in Happily Liberal's Biggest Loser competition?


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

I fell off miserably with exercising. The transition from college life to the real world doesn't help. I'm faithfully praying that life after my board exams becomes more stable! 

My hair is doing ok, I want to get some braids for the rest of the summer, so I can focus more on important things lol.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jul 8, 2013)

I am so ashamed. I joined and fell off the rocker within weeks of the challenge. I have no excuses. Well updates with my hair. My hair is doing well. I am inches away from BSL.... YAY. Now lets talk about my weight. That's a whole different story. I need to step it back up. I eat well every few days and then go back to the same old routine. That's not good. So this time around I am going to find a good plan that I can stick to. I think bringing my lunch to work worked well. Maybe I might use a shake a day and two meals. That usually works good for me. When I figure it out I will come back and post. I need to incorporate exercising as well. I will be back before the week is over to update you guys on my hair care routine and what I plan on doing differently to retain length. I will also create a fitness/diet plan for myself and post that as well. I hope I am welcomed back into this group. I am sorry ladies I fell off the wagon. Please forgive me. I need motivation to stick to this. I am back for your support.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2013)

Omgosh I forgot I was even in this challenge...smh I need to step up my game on this bc I'm still trying to loose. Haven't been consistent at all. I have been exercising religiously for the past month 4 times a week. I just altered my eating habits bc I haven't been doing good with my eating. Like I would not eat breakfast and lunch and only eat dinner. Or I would eat breakfast and dinner only. Right now my weight is at 221 but I know I should have lost way more by now. I'm going to get back in here ladies and finish this challenge through. How embarrassing!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm down to 217!    my only thing is the water. I need to consume more water so I'm working on that. I'm proud of myself that I cut out all regular sodas and am only drinking big red zero. I'm actually shocked bc I absolutely hate diet drinks and I've been able to tolerate these. My eating habits have gotten better by making sure I'm not skipping any meals. I feel good! I do have some back fat or rolls that I think even when I loose weight it may still be there along with some loose skin on my stomach. I'm thinking once I'm done and reach my goal I may get the fat that's hard to get rid of sucked out lol and a tummy tuck but we shall see bc I have a long way to go. Oh and have to get the okay from hubby lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 18, 2013)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Hair Goals
> 
> Current Length:  ~Full shoulder, trimmed so I'm not really grazing anymore.
> 2013 Goal Length:  ~Full BSL
> ...



Well gee whiz. According to this old post, I've met my original weight goal for the year. 7/13/13 I weighed in at 150.  I need to take pics and update.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just noticed I'm subscribed to this thread and haven't been updating at ALL nor have I been tracking my hair length. At last measure I was full shoulder length. Aiming for full APL by end of year, since I'm a slow grower. Aim to lose 30 pounds by end of year, which will be a struggle. I will need to exercise at least five days a week and watch what I eat. Will post monthly length/weight checks starting in September.

UPDATED: Upladed a photo of my hair as of December 2012


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while.  Haven't worked out in a month, but I am back at it.  Hair is doing fine.  Almost bsl...hope to be grazing mbl by year's end.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## jprayze (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm finally on track with eating healthy and exercising regularly!  I have to go back to my original post to see where I really am.  I probably weigh more than when I started, but I am pleased with the progress I am making overall.

My hair is doing well, a little past APL.  I will update with pics and length check at the end of Sept/early Oct.  I hope by them I'm knocking on BSL's door.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 18, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Originally Posted by jprayze (11/10/12)
> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Hair Goals
> ...



I found my original post and I do weigh more...I would be happy to weigh 142.8 now.  I weigh in on Mondays, so I will come back tomorrow with my actual weight.

I think I can make BSL this year but not MBL due to a big trim I had earlier this year.  Overall, my hair is healthy and thriving so I am happy.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Hair Goals*
Current Length: Full APL
2013 Goal Length: Full BSL (long-term goal: waist-length, stretched) 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: weekly DC, protective styling, co-washing, henna

*Weight/Fitness Goals*
Current Weight: 250
Goal Weight: Year-end goal is 200, long term goal is 150.
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: Year-end goal is 14, long-term goal is 8
Fitness Goal: Be able to run a 5K
How you will achieve goal: Smaller, more frequent meals using "cheat" foods (like cauliflower rice instead of regular rice, miracle noodles instead of rice noodles, etc.), and exercising frequently.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Down a couple of pounds. I highly recommend miracle noodles and Walden Farms. I'm about to put together a little cookbook for all these lo-cal foods- they are the real deal! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 26, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Down a couple of pounds. I highly recommend miracle noodles and Walden Farms. I'm about to put together a little cookbook for all these lo-cal foods- they are the real deal! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Can you elaborate pls?


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

scarcity21 said:


> Can you elaborate pls?



Well, for dinner I just ate a big bowl of stir fry, which was about 75 calories. It contained baby corn, yellow onion, peppers, celery, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, carrots, peas, and broccoli. Instead of rice, I used some cauliflower (chop it into big pieces, then quickly process in a food processor)- this was about 50 calories. Then I tossed the chicken in some Walden Farms Sesame Ginger dressing and quickly seared it. That was about 40 calories.      I had dinner with a bottle of Lipton Diet Green Tea with Citrus. 

The whole meal was about 175 calories. When I eat this over miracle noodles, it drops to 125.   The tea is calorie-free. 




Trying to show how big this bowl was:


ETA With miracle noodles:







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Made a yummy crab and avocado salad and threw some mango salsa on top. 

Quick, and full of healthy ingredients!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 22, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Made a yummy crab and avocado salad and threw some mango salsa on top.  Quick, and full of healthy ingredients!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looks soooo good!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Made a yummy crab and avocado salad and threw some mango salsa on top.  Quick, and full of healthy ingredients!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007
Oooh that looks soo yummy!! Do you mind sharing the recipe??

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 22, 2013)

*sigh* Back to almost my original weight from last October. Boo. I haven't been consistent working out and eating properly. School has taken the front seat. I need to make sure I get my protein in. I just bought some plan based protein powder and I will be taking this along with juicing once a day.

On my way back to the Health & Fitness Forum. As for my hair. It's doing great. I'm now BSB/BSL. Yay. I hope to get another two inches by the year's end. That would put me at grazing MBL. I want this year to end with a bang, so my goal is to keep my workouts consistent.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here ya go, mshoneyfly:


I'm in the Midwest, so we don't have fresh crab. If you have access to it, definitely use that instead!









I used:

1 pack of lump crab meat (6 oz.)
1 TBSP brown (or Dijon) mustard
1 tsp lime juice
2 TBSP finely chopped cilantro
.5 tsp cumin
1 tsp minced red onion
1 tsp minced garlic
2 avocados

After halving avocados (as if making two cups), scoop out avocado flesh. 

Dice avocado flesh into small cubes. Sprinkle with lime juice and set aside. 

In a medium bowl, mix together crab meat, mustard, cilantro, cumin, garlic, and onion. 

Gently fold in avocado. 

Scoop equally into the four avocado cups. Serve cold.





(Optional) mango salsa garnish 

1 mango
3 stalks green onion
.5 jalapeño 
2 TBSP finely chipped cilantro
.5 tsp lime juice


Dice mango into quarter-inch pieces. 
Finely mince green onion and jalapeño. 
Combine above ingredients with cilantro in a medium bowl. 

Sprinkle with lime juice and let chill 4 hours to overnight (tastes best when allowed to chill for several hours). 


**I used about a teaspoon of mango salsa per avocado cup. Also very good on habanero-tequila shrimp tacos. 








Habanero tequila shrimp 

1 # raw shrimp (peeled, deveined)
.25 c. Triple sec
2 TBSP tequila
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder 
A dash of habanero powder (if using fresh habanero, macerate a pepper and use .5 tsp of the pulped flesh)
2 TBSP orange juice
Corn tortillas

In a large bowl, mix triple sec, tequila, cumin, onion powder, garlic powder, and habanero. 

Add shrimp and marinate 1-2 hours.

Heat griddle to medium-high. 

Remove shrimp from marinade. 

Add shrimp to pan and drizzle with orange juice.

Cook until caramelized (about 90 seconds per side), then remove from heat. 

Remove pan from burner. 

Put corn tortilla on the burner for about five seconds. Flip with tongs and repeat.  Set aside. 

Top tortillas with 3-4 shrimp and one TBSP of mango salsa.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

Duchess007

Girl thanks a million!! Im in the MW too so all I know is imitation crab   i cant say I'll post a pic when I attempt this recipe but I'll let you know  how things turn out

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 24, 2013)

A couple weeks ago, I mentioned that I was thinking of compiling/making a list of suggested recipes featuring lo-cal foods. Here's what I ate for dinner, courtesy of Walden Farms:

1 heart of romaine, shredded (30 cal)
2 slices of turkey bacon, in thin strips (60 cal)
2 TBSP Shredded cheese (60 cal)
1/2 Roma tomato, finely diced (10 cal)
2 TBSP red onion, finely diced (10 cal)
2 TBSP carrot, finely diced (10 cal)
2 TBSP Walden Farms Bacon Ranch dressing (0 cal)

=180 calories

I usually bake my turkey bacon, but microwaving works just as well. I did four minutes for my four slices (2 for DH). Works for legit bacon, too. 

This made a large serving bowl of salad:




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 24, 2013)

Froreal3 I love the Daily Burn channel for Roku. The workouts are all awesome. And one of the instructors is on YouTube... SuperheroFitness or something like that. I'll update once I double-check the channel name.

ETA: It's actually Superhero Fitness TV on YouTube.  Fun, free workouts. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 25, 2013)

The Fitness Blender channel on YouTube is SO awesome. I highly recommend that channel for anyone. 

Had another giant salad today, courtesy of Walden Farms. No turkey bacon today tho. 

I also had a tilapia roulade. I neglected to take a pic of mine, but here's a pic of the slightly  different ones I make for my hubby.





Tilapia roulade

1 filet of tilapia
 2 TBSP of the crab mixture upthread (minus the avocado)
Old Bay
Paprika
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Pam or other cooking spray

Preheat the oven to 400
Spray a baking dish with Pam
Sprinkle the "wrong side" of the filet with Old Bay.
Place the crab mix on the wrong side of the filet, as if filling a burrito 
Roll the tilapia as if rolling a burrito. 
Place on the prepared dish. 
Sprinkle the top of the roulade with garlic powder, onion powder, and paprika. 
Bake, uncovered, for 15 minutes. 
Remove from the oven, spray the top with Pam, and set the oven to broil. 
Return to the oven and cook until golden brown (make sure you're watching- this happens in just a couple of minutes). 

Occasionally, I put a chunk of cheese inside the filet if I'm feeling decadent.  Mozzarella and pepper jack both go well with this recipe, but significantly increase the calories (this is how I prepare for my hubby). 

These freeze well, so I usually try to keep about a dozen in the freezer. 

I'll update with calories after I calculate.

As for my hair, I'll be doing a length check on Friday. I'm hoping to get to BSL by the end of the year.  I'm in Princess Leia buns today. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 2, 2013)

Didn't feel like cooking so I grabbed some sushi. Dragon California Roll and a salad. Salad: 40 calories (iceberg, onion, tomato, carrot, Walden Farms Sesame ginger dressing). Sushi: 410 calories. 







Hair-wise, I'm doing a heated DC for an hour and then twisting it up. 













Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 3, 2013)

Awful quiet in here....


Today i have eaten: a salad for lunch (40 cal), pistachios as a snack (100 cal), 2 apples (150 cal) and a V8 (120 cal) for breakfast, celery (25 cal) and a TBSP of vanilla almond butter (90 cal- go buy some today y'all), and Philadelphia roll sushi (400 cal). About to have about four cups of popcorn (150 cal) and watch The Avengers.  

About 1200 calories today. Did a 50 minute workout, but no idea how many calories I burned. 


Down four pounds. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 13, 2013)

Quickly updating my measurements:
Beginning of year: 38.5~29.5~39.5
Present:                  35.5~28.1~38.25


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Had veggie soup (75 cal) and a salad for lunch. Salad was: iceberg (15 cal), salsa (40 cal), about an ounce of taco-seasoned chicken (30 cal), and 1/4 cup shredded cheddar jack(100 cal). Oh, and Walden Farms bacon ranch (0 cal) 
75+185=260

It was great. Black beans would have set it off.





In hair news, I gained about an inch of growth last week using the inversion method. 








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Had veggie soup (75 cal) and a salad for lunch. Salad was: iceberg (15 cal), salsa (40 cal), about an ounce of taco-seasoned chicken (30 cal), and 1/4 cup shredded cheddar jack(100 cal). Oh, and Walden Farms bacon ranch (0 cal)
> 75+185=260
> 
> It was great. Black beans would have set it off.
> ...



Girl I swear I need you to cook for me lol. Your meals be looking and sounding so good. And best part is they are good for you. Where do you get your recipes?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl I swear I need you to cook for me lol. Your meals be looking and sounding so good. And best part is they are good for you. Where do you get your recipes?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks, HairPleezeGrow! Girl it's a Top Chef quick-fire challenge in this house.   I just buy a ton of produce each week and pick 3 or 4 proteins. And then I use what I have to make whatever I can think of. I don't use recipes, just cook to taste. 


I try to stick to a "theme" every week to give me ideas. And I try to always have one soup option, one salad option, and a main dish.

This week I'm going Cajun. So, we have gumbo (with brown rice for hubby), blackened fish, southern style cabbage, and sliced blackened chicken for salad. Made cornbread and ribs for my hubby.

Next week I'll do Americana- smoked salmon (will use in salad), pot roast for hubby, roast chicken, veggie soup, roasted zucchini, and stuffed peppers. 

I tend to post less frequently these days because it's really quiet in here. But I'll post my recipes this week. Maybe one a day. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I've been working out consistently for the past three weeks. Hair is now BSB.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gumbo 









INGREDIENTS:
20 stalks of celery, diced
3 red peppers, diced
3 green peppers, diced
3 yellow onions, diced
3 bags frozen diced okra
2 28 oz. cans diced tomatoes 
3/4 cup bacon fat (can sub margarine or coconut oil)
2 cups flour
4 pounds raw, peeled, deveined shrimp
2 pounds diced chicken breast
1 pound sliced andouille sausage
5 cups beef broth
5 cups chicken broth
10 bay leaves
1/4 cup Onion powder
1/4 cup Garlic powder
1/4 cup Smoked Paprika
1/4 cup Black pepper 
2 TBSP Cayenne Pepper
2 TBSP water 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
Your favorite hot sauce


In your largest sauté pan, cook sausage in 2 TBSP bacon fat on medium-high heat for 5 minutes, turning often. Add chicken and cook until golden, about 2 minutes. Remove meats from pan, reserving drippings. 

Add celery and onion to the pan and cook in reserved drippings over medium-high heat for 5 minutes or until onions begin to appear translucent.  Season with onion powder, paprika, black pepper, and garlic powder to taste. 

Add red and green peppers to celery and onion mix. Add 3 TBSP water and cook the mix for another 2-3 minutes.  Set the mix aside. Turn heat to medium. 

In the same pan, add remaining bacon fat and heat through until melted. Add flour and stir constantly, creating a roux. Cook- stirring constantly- for about 10 minutes.  

Add 1 tsp each of onion powder, garlic powder, paprika, black pepper, and cayenne and mix well. Add 1 TBSP Worcestershire sauce, mixing well. Continue cooking- stirring constantly- over medium heat for another 10 minutes. 

Transfer roux to a stock pot. Heat burner to high. Add 2 cups chicken stock and whisk to incorporate. Gradually add remaining stock. 

Once all stock is incorporated, add veggies, bay leaves, remaining onion powder, paprika, garlic powder, black pepper, and cayenne. Mix to incorporate. 

Turn heat to low and simmer for one hour. (This is a good time to clean up, bake cornbread, or cowash and mix your DC!)


Add Worcestershire, hot sauce to taste, okra, and shrimp. Cook over low for another 45 minutes. (This is a good time to cook your rice/sides, clean up, or apply your DC!)

Done- enjoy!

220 calories per 1 cup serving
Can serve in a bowl over a 1/4 cup scoop of rice (if so, be sure to note nutritional information)



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Southern style cabbage






INGREDIENTS:
1 head cabbage, cored and sliced
2 yellow onions, thinly sliced
1 TBSP bacon fat or preferred oil
1 cup of your 1:3 ACV rinse
2 packets Goya jamón 
2 TBSP onion powder
2 TBSP garlic powder
2 TBSP smoked paprika
2 tsp black pepper
1 tsp cayenne 

Heat bacon fat (or oil) in your largest lidded sauce pan over medium-high heat. 

Add cabbage and onions. Add seasonings, turn to coat, and cook five minutes. 

Add ACV mix, reduce heat to medium-low, and cover. 

Cook 30 minutes or to your preferred tenderness. Can add hot sauce, but be mindful of the sodium!

Done- enjoy!

45 calories per 1 cup serving. 
My hubby likes this with his ribs. I like to eat a bowl of this all by itself. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Yummmmmmmm! Tis all

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Oct 22, 2013)

polished07 said:


> Hair Goals  Current Length: Grazing APL 2013 Goal Length: BSL/ grazing MBL Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural Hair type: 4 C How you will achieve goal: 90% PSing with wigs/weaves, updos, buns, crochet braids anything to keep my hands outta my hurr! Take vits/drink water/ Dc/cowash as needed KISS my way to BSL and beyond !  Weight/Fitness Goals  Current Weight: 168 Goal Weight: 145 Current Dress Size: 9 Goal Size: 6 Fitness Goal: run a 10k, finish turbofire stick with it, have great endurance, juice and eat a clean diet How you will achieve goal: cook often pack lunches always have a snack on me to avoid buying bs food, keep calorie count, motivation is my graduation looking and feeling fab and losing desired weight for tummy tuck next fall that I've been wanting for over 10+ yrs!



Wow! I forgot I was in this challenge 

Fitness update: I'm 155 want to lose 10 by NYE 
Hair update: I'm BSB and hoping to hit BSL by Dec I need about another inch to hit the top of my bra ill sub to this to remind me to continue to work hard!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Found 35 calorie bread at my grocery store and am going to make a PB&J tomorrow. 



Comparison:
Regular PB&J is 440 calories: 70 per slice bread x 2= 140,  2 TBSP PB = 200, 2 TBSP Grape Jelly= 100

Light PB&J is 115 calories: 35 per slice bread x 2 = 70, 2 TBSP PB2= 45, 2 TBSP Walden Farms grape spread = 0










Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 23, 2013)

35 calories!? That's awesome.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm exercising consistently. It feels good. Eating is ok. It is clean, but not the cleanest. I have to go grocery shopping for some healthy snack items.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 23, 2013)

Subscribing late


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, that 35 calorie bread is DRY. it's like eating Kleenex. iCan't. 

PB2 and Walden Farms were great tho!  I tried both the wheat and the white. 1 TBSP of PB2 and 1 TBSP of grape spread on each sammich. With bread, would be 185 calories for both (had I finished them both, which I didn't even come close to doing!).

I'm okay with 80 calories a slice if that will get me a regular food-like consistency. :-/

80x2=160 cal. (bread) + 45 cal. (PB2) + 0 cal. (Fruit spread) =205 calories. I can live with that. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 24, 2013)

Saw this 1200 Calorie (full-day) menu on Allrecipes.com and wanted to share. Also attached.





Allrecipes.com: “How low-cal can you go? This day’s menus do it in 1200 little old calories, with great taste and without skipping a meal—from Hawaiian kabobs to a nutty brown rice salad. There's even a fresh fruit yogurt pop for a snack.” 

Meals: 4
Recipes: 10

Shopping List:45 items 








Low-Calorie, Low-Fat, Summer





2 Hrs 30 Min 
Dinner 








Hawaiian Chicken Kabobs
Change Recipe 



Appetizer | Main Dish
A light marinade of soy sauce, brown sugar, and sherry with sesame and spices tenderizes these chicken pineapple kabobs into an aloha grilled dream of a dish! 
Prep 10 Min | Cook 20 Min | Ready in 2 Hrs 30 Min 
Brown rice*
Change Recipe 
Side Dish



Cucumber Sunomono
Change Recipe 





*Nutrition**
Calories: 230| Total Fat: 4 g | Cholesterol: 61 mg 
See Details »


Powered by ESHA Nutrient Database


Nutritional Information
Dinner
Based on 1 serving of each recipe within this meal.
*Nutritional information for one or more recipes in the menu was not available.




Calories: 230kcal

*Total Fat: *4.3g
*Cholesterol: *61mg
*Sodium: *880mg
*Total Carbs: *23.4g
*Dietary Fiber: *1.4g
*Protein: *24.2g


*About:* Nutrition Info

*Notes*1/2 cup cooked brown rice adds 109 calories. Meal calorie total: 339 calories.





2 Hrs 30 Min 
Lunch 








Nutty Brown Rice Salad
Change Recipe 



Salad
This tasty salad combines brown rice, kidney beans, crisp vegetables, and raw almonds. All are tossed with Italian dressing for a great tasting cold side dish that pairs beautifully with meats, fish, or sandwiches. 
Prep 20 Min | Cook 50 Min | Ready in 2 Hrs 30 Min 
Apple slices*
Change Recipe 
Side Dish



Iced Tea III
Change Recipe 
Prep 10 Min | Ready in 2 Hrs 10 Min
*Nutrition**
Calories: 272| Total Fat: 4 g | Cholesterol: 0 mg 
See Details »


Powered by ESHA Nutrient Database


Nutritional Information
Lunch
Based on 1 serving of each recipe within this meal.
*Nutritional information for one or more recipes in the menu was not available.




Calories: 272kcal

*Total Fat: *4.5g
*Cholesterol: *0mg
*Sodium: *211mg
*Total Carbs: *51.9g
*Dietary Fiber: *6.4g
*Protein: *7.1g


*About:* Nutrition Info

*Notes*1 medium apple, sliced, adds 95 calories. Meal calorie total: 367 calories.





35 Min 
Breakfast 








Molasses Bran Muffins
Change Recipe 



Breakfast | Bread
These moist bran muffins are sweetened with molasses and filled with raisins. 
Prep 15 Min | Cook 20 Min | Ready in 35 Min 
Low-fat or fat-free yogurt*
Change Recipe 
Side Dish 
Banana*
Change Recipe 
Side Dish
*Nutrition**
Calories: 148| Total Fat: 3 g | Cholesterol: 18 mg 
See Details »


Powered by ESHA Nutrient Database


Nutritional Information
Breakfast
Based on 1 serving of each recipe within this meal.
*Nutritional information for one or more recipes in the menu was not available.




Calories: 148kcal

*Total Fat: *3g
*Cholesterol: *18mg
*Sodium: *264mg
*Total Carbs: *28.8g
*Dietary Fiber: *1.4g
*Protein: *3.1g


*About:* Nutrition Info

*Notes*1 6-ounce container of low-fat yogurt adds 173 calories. 1 medium banana adds 105 calories. Meal calorie total: 424 calories.





5 Hrs 15 Min 
Snack 








Fresh Fruit and Yogurt Ice Pops
Change Recipe 



Dessert
Make your own fresh fruit-filled popsicles by blending assorted summer berries and sliced bananas with yogurt, then freezing the tasty mixture in small paper cups with popsicle sticks. 
Prep 15 Min | Ready in 5 Hrs 15 Min
*Nutrition*
Calories: 83| Total Fat: 1 g | Cholesterol: 4 mg 
See Details »


Powered by ESHA Nutrient Database


Nutritional Information
Snack
Based on 1 serving of each recipe within this meal.




Calories: 83kcal

*Total Fat: *1.1g
*Cholesterol: *4mg
*Sodium: *43mg
*Total Carbs: *15.8g
*Dietary Fiber: *0.9g
*Protein: *3.5g


*About:* Nutrition Info


----------



## BGT (Dec 16, 2013)

Only two weeks left in the year, how is everyone doing? And what are you doing to end the year strong?

Weight loss: I must admit, I fell off the wagon. But I'm back on MFP and lifting weights! I feel good!

Hair: doing well. Getting a touch up this week and I should definitely be solid BSL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

I fell off this challenge horribly!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Is there a 2014 challenge?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 26, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Is there a 2014 challenge?



I would like to know as well. I have some pounds to shed and hair to grow.


----------



## BGT (Dec 26, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Is there a 2014 challenge?





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I would like to know as well. I have some pounds to shed and hair to grow.



I can start one.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2013)

BGT said:


> I can start one.



BGT, Let's do it!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 9, 2014)

November 2012



jprayze said:


> Hey ladies!!!  Hair Goals Current Length: APL 2013 Goal Length: BSL then MBL  Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural  Hair type: 3 BC How you will achieve goal: regular DCs, tea rinses, MN, PSing, limit heat, and may add some sulfur to my regimen in 2013  Weight/Fitness Goals Current Weight: 142.8 Goal Weight: 125 Current Dress Size: 10 Goal Size: 6-8 Fitness Goal:  How you will achieve goal:  Drinking lots of water, eating lots of fruits and veggies, and regular exercise.  I will post my measurements later.



Saving spot for end of year update.


----------



## levette (May 26, 2014)

My hair is growing but I have also gained 10 pounds since last summer due to stress and emotional eating... My plan for weight is to use my fitness plan daily and cut back on eating plus exercise 4 times a werk


----------

